# Best drug combination?



## DannyDanko420

My favorite combinations are:
1. Weed and beer.
2. X and weed.
3. Acid and pot.


----------



## Dialga

DXM + Weed.

Would be mine. 

Its funny how all of yours had weed and something else though. lol


----------



## tank90

mine is weed coke and xanax


----------



## leigh12

opiate+weed+benzo

no sleep+ketamine


----------



## Sentience

San Pedro + Caapi vine was an amazing combo, even if one of those is mostly just a potentiator. You have to be careful with that combo though because its possible to OD, where its very difficult to OD with the cactus by itself.

Mescaline and MDMA was divine bliss.
Peyote and opium was visionary.

Im a big fan of mescaline all around.


----------



## Nib

MDMA + N2o


----------



## gloeek

heroine + cocaine


----------



## travelaroundNC

not too experienced but my fave so far is crack + vodka


----------



## di.ACE.tyl.rob

Eat 2 pills of MDMA...

Wait an hour...

While peaking break out 200mg of coke and 200mg of diesel...

Snort up nose...

Wait 15 minutes...

Smoke massive bong of headies...

Smoke a cigarette...

Enjoy life...

But for an everyday high, the best combo is opioids and cigarette. For one of those once in a while party high's, I'd have to say LSD + MDMA is a wild one (just make sure you have decent acid & clean rolls).


----------



## MPH1

MDMA and speed.

All the rush of X but with enough amphetamine to keep me able to converse, dance and sex people up


----------



## rath

Heroin/Coke
Heroin/Meth 
Kiddie speedballs( Hydromorphone/Ritalin IV, Hydrocodone/Ritalin, etc.)
Opiates/Muscle Relaxants


----------



## svacheme3

Oxymorphone + cocaine, in the same rig and injected straight into a vein. I'm not alone in thinking the rush from IV oxymorphone is better than heroin, so that makes the combo better too.

There's simply no comparison to an IV speedball of a strong opiate and coke. It's just pure physical pleasure that can't be matched by anything. Not even your best orgasm comes close to that rush (emotional fulfillment from love is something entirely different than physical pleasure). And you can't even compare snorting the two, because the rush from shooting it is orders of magnitude more pleasurable than just snorting them. Some people judge a speedball from their experience snorting some coke while high on opiates, and conclude it's not the be all end all of physical pleasure; these people have no idea how huge a difference IV is.


----------



## Weezy920

opiates+meth+benzos

I have always wanted to try a speedball (or an opiate/coke solution, at least) , but i live in the country, and i wouldn't dare shoot the coke around here. 
Instead I use meth and opiates in the same shot. I've always called it a super speedball, for lack of a better term. But I've heard shootin yay is actually better than shootin crank. I can believe the rush is, but I think I would still choose a meth injection over a yay injection, for duration of the high. The whole reason I hardly do coke in the first place.


----------



## Feste

Sentience said:


> San Pedro + Caapi vine was an amazing combo, even if one of those is mostly just a potentiator. You have to be careful with that combo though because its possible to OD, where its very difficult to OD with the cactus by itself.
> 
> Mescaline and MDMA was divine bliss.
> Peyote and opium was visionary.
> 
> Im a big fan of mescaline all around.



Ding ding ding, we have a winner.


----------



## svacheme3

Weezy920 said:


> opiates+meth+benzos
> 
> I have always wanted to try a speedball (or an opiate/coke solution, at least) , but i live in the country, and i wouldn't dare shoot the coke around here.
> Instead I use meth and opiates in the same shot. I've always called it a super speedball, for lack of a better term. But I've heard shootin yay is actually better than shootin crank. I can believe the rush is, but I think I would still choose a meth injection over a yay injection, for duration of the high. The whole reason I hardly do coke in the first place.



Compared to the rush from coke, the meth rush is pathetically weak. You could always just add some meth in for a longer duration, but I'd just snort it along side, the meth would detract from the pure pleasure and synergy of the coke+opiate shot.


----------



## gloeek

Speedball=33


----------



## Angela Abscess

speedballs - coke plus heroin.  also heroin plus meth isn't too shabby - never done coke plus meth but I've heard good .  IV obvi


----------



## Angela Abscess

svacheme3 said:


> Compared to the rush from coke, the meth rush is pathetically weak. You could always just add some meth in for a longer duration, but I'd just snort it along side, the meth would detract from the pure pleasure and synergy of the coke+opiate shot.



its not that coke or meth is better or worse, they are just different.  meth is longer lasting, and if you shoot enough, some pretty awesome shit starts to happen -  but the pure head rush of a big hit of coke - like a bell ringer hit - there's nothing else quite like it.  I disagree that the meth rush is "pathetically weak" though - like you rush for two hours vs. ten minutes on coke - how is that weak - actually heroin detracts from meth in some ways - it knocks out the very top end of the meth rush - but it also knocks out the bottom end of meth, the horrible depressive freakout part, so obvi there is something to be said for that.


----------



## davearch07

Opiates+ weed+benzos


----------



## gorgoroth

Temazepam + Marijuana + Codeine
*(meth)Amphetamine + cigarettes*
Benzos + alcohol
*Doxylamine + Codeine + Temazepam*
Oxycodone + Temazepam
Marijuana + Benzos
Etc..


----------



## Help?!?!

dmt+n2o
2ce+2ci+mescaline
plus weed+anything


----------



## gloeek

gorgoroth said:


> Temazepam + Marijuana + Codeine
> *(meth)Amphetamine + cigarettes*
> Benzos + alcohol
> *Doxylamine + Codeine + Temazepam*
> Oxycodone + Temazepam
> Marijuana + Benzos
> Etc..



You sure like Restoril, huh? haha


----------



## Krowsnose

Opiates and cocaine. Love it love it love it

Weed + benzos is pretty nice as well.


----------



## fossilousdorito

PCP and opiates


----------



## Ant0lak

MDMA + heroin + weed = best high ever


----------



## Sacramento

travelaroundNC said:


> not too experienced but my fave so far is crack + vodka



not to experienced but ur smoking crack haha


----------



## The_Chef

H + Coke + Benzo
H + Weed + Beer
H + MDMA
Opium (or poppy tea/grinds) + Mescaline (I call it a spaceball) - I did this at a small one day festival and it was really a unique and wonderful experience. I was tripping balls, with closed and open eyed visuals and the accompanying psychedelic revelations and mindset but at the same time I was utterly relaxed and coherent and able to carry on conversations with non-trippers and even enjoy it. Granted, moderate drinking and weed smoking was involved as well. Everything was just smooth and beautiful.
Acid + MDMA


----------



## Missalynn

MDMA + cocaine is my favorite.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

adderall + valium + alcohol + weed


----------



## rincewindrocks

2ci + DXM = crazy hallucinations for hours


----------



## jackie jones

LSD + Morphine is perfection.

Opium + Cocaine is good too.


----------



## kzorro

my favorite to this day is 2c-e+mdma+weed


----------



## zurichsb

Best combo for daily use is weed, opiates, benzo for me. For a big night of partying id say acid/x/ghb, and then opiates benzos and weed for the comedown hehe.


----------



## schadey1

I'd love to try shrooms and X - tried X and LSD.


----------



## arthunter888

Shrooms and Oxycodone. The spine feels electric, body feels orgasmic. In short, 3 hours of [Am I about to jizz?]


----------



## tesknota88

Oxy + valium + weed

Weed makes almost any drug better.


----------



## China Rider

High dose of opiates - low dose mushrooms - n2o
Mephedrone - Marijuana
MDMA - oral marijuana
N2O goes great with everything.


----------



## seiko420

2c-b + Ketamine    Fucking badass visual eye candy. I was just floored for 3 hours except for doing more K watching the world around me blowing up into shapes and fractals.

Ketamine + Cocaine (Ketacaine)    Fun drug combo I love to do when going out to a club on just a regular night when you don't feel like getting too crazy.


----------



## HB Pencil

MDMA + ket...ket is especially good on the comedown, i find it works like a benzo except with extra fun D

Mephedrone + Ket

Weed and Beer

I think the best night ever for me tho was a G of coke, MDMA crystal, K and lots of booze


----------



## OpiatesRus

A few great opiates with some xanax and a nice spliff thats the combo of my life all day everyday what else can i say... 

or

Fent patch, Opana, and 3 somas super psuedosleeping time 

Peace, Love, *&* KappYness


----------



## !_MDMA_!

weed and dxm synergize well


----------



## Schlaang

4-AcO-DMT + Ketamine I.V.


----------



## Dusk

Well I definitely agree weed makes most drugs better soo

MDMA + LSD + Weed, has got to be my cup of tea


----------



## phatass

stim: mephedrone, MDMA, 2C-E
downer: IVmorphine, IVloprazolam, promethazine, phenorbarbital, meprobamate and weed


----------



## throwitallaway "

MDMA, LSD and Weed.


----------



## Vault13

Coke + Meth

Coke by itself is bullshit but a good quality 8-ball along with a gram of high grade crystal is nice. Snort a few nice opener lines of meth and then follow up the night with just the coke. You can go to sleep normally and you get none of the shitty comedown effects of the coke.


----------



## showandprovekev

i have to say weed and heroin.


----------



## pkt

Heroin+Cocaine I.V

LSD+Ecstasy


----------



## olympic smoker

fer real?....
heroin....benzos....booze....cigs....

and my 2nd choice
heroin and coke
banged powder or smoked crack
and heroin for the comedown


----------



## silentscience

acid, mdma, ketamine, coke and meth and oxy.

one of the most fucked up combos Ive ever tried.


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

mdma + lsd
mdma + shrooms


----------



## aceinthehole

shrooms and oxy go great together


----------



## egor

4-aco-mipt + jwh-073 + ketamine was stellar

2c-e + methylone + 5-meo-dmt was insane

4-ho-dpt + mdpv + jwh-073 is great too


----------



## starlover

LSD+MDMA all the way!!!! sooooo great for shows/festivals


----------



## gahkighen

Psychedelics + ketamine are for me just amazing - 2C-B and LSD works particularly well.


----------



## woamotive

Of the experience I have, I like clonazepam with weed. Very very mellow.


----------



## egor

Forgot sida cordifolia + mulungu.


----------



## emingos

opiates, benzo's, maybe a single mild drink, some weed and maybe some diphenhydramine or prometazine for the itch and potentiate a bit...

altho my tolerance isnt so high no more.. a benzo/opiate and some weed are more then i need, just hope i can keep it that way hehe


----------



## AuberonSaw

LSD, Tramadol and a fuck load of Mephedrone, watching afternoon telly.


----------



## she phoenix

Hmm.. best I've experienced is 2C-I, MDMA and nitrous


----------



## crazyhairman

alcohol and coke
dxm and weed     dxm sucks
mdma and mda hands down best eva
weed and anything
acid and sex helz yea


----------



## crazyhairman

worst combo ever was the day i did mdma ,smoked ice, snorted coke and went to work as i came down could have died

also maoi s and alcohol suck so bad and can be dangerous

dxm and mdma killed my good time 
   and aparently bzp and tfmpp suck balls both together and apart thanks alot fake tabs!!


----------



## skoat

*THE VEGAS COCKTAIL*
 Mix the following three in lower doses than normal.  1) Painkiller 2) Muscle Relaxer 3) Benzo.

I've always been the downer type.  LSD + Ketamine is truly amazing though, much more profound than a handful of pills.  

Taking three downers at once isn't a great idea for someone who doesn't understand tolerance issues and dangerous drug combinations.


----------



## egor

8mg 4-aco-mipt, 2.5mg phenazepam, 5g sida cordifolia and some killer weed made a great buzz. I spent this evening catching 13'-22" rainbows and could not have had more fun

This is the buzz I will attempt to emulate if I want to catch fish and laugh my ass off while doing it...


----------



## woamotive

Lately, not my favorite but I'm enjoying it nonetheless, it has been methadone and lorazepam. Does the trick.


----------



## Abbath

benzos + heroin


----------



## puckboy

Best / most euphoric combo I've experienced (so far) was;

mdma + meth + mushrooms + weed + alcohol

When the mushrooms and and mdma peaked together, I'd never felt such amazing euphoria.  Didn't feel sketchy at all having some meth while tripping either, it just added to the euphoria alot.


----------



## rangrz

meth and dex amp
mdpv and mdpv.

both are very enjoyable.


----------



## silentscience

a line of heroin after doing some valium and then a rail of blow after that is pretty damn good too. then a cig.


----------



## showandprovekev

does heroin and more heroin count as a combo?


----------



## skinnyDog

heroin........and more heroin!!!!


----------



## JahRed24x

OC + Ganja... (or any opiate & ganja = amazing feeling and amazing euphoria)


----------



## tathra

mdxx + 2cb
dmt + harmala + k
dpt + k
mescaline + harmala


----------



## Stinknan

20mg temazepam + 2 pints of stella then half a gram of quality coke......

fat spiff + 60mg oxycodone + NO MEPH IT IS FUCKING SHIT. Don't bother... 

To mix it with anything else, especially other stimulants would not be a good combol.

Sorry, I have a personal vendetta against the Israeli devil powder. Whilst the usual talk of a molecule being "evil"  usually amuses me, this stuff comes close. 

Mods -  sorry for going off topic.

Meph is rubbish BTW.


----------



## Cornishman

A mix of alcohol, dihydrocodeine, xanax and cocaine.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

Mushrooms, MDMA, pot, 2cB, and ketamine


----------



## Choronzon333

DannyDanko420 said:


> My favorite combinations are:
> 1. Weed and beer.
> 2. X and weed.
> 3. Acid and pot.



Amphetamines, alcohol and weed.

Or shrooms and amphetamines 

or amphetamines and MDMA


----------



## Mystery Brew

i feel like i posted here before

but..


heroin + weed
Heroin + coke
mdma + lsd== closested I came to a orgasm with drugs


----------



## Audio Terrorist

Anything & Nitrous - NO2 makes every other substance better IMO
Nitrous & MDMA - Beautiful
MDMA & Weed - great visual hallucinations 
Weed & Pregabalin = Amazing CEVs and very relaxing
Pregabalin & Alcohol = Feeling VERY drunk without having to drink as much so NO HANGOVER!
Alcohol & Benzos - As long as you don't overdo the benzos
Benzos & Opiates - To relax and just have some serious chilltime

I've tried to do a combination for any situation from Party to Home Chilling. I like all of those combos very much.


----------



## deekan

lsd + mdma + n2o + hash oil = the cosmic parade where you, me, everyone, and no one are the stars


----------



## izzy66

so sad, too bad, can't repeat this one; acid+ quaaludes+hippy crack+weed... never laughed so much, would love to do it again but w/out the 'ludes it just wouldn't be the same. and yeah, i'm older than dirt...
-izzy


----------



## ohhyaaa

first of all IV
good powder dope+good quality cocaine+merinol= ive found jesus


----------



## CannabisCorpse

Lsd + dmt + mdma + thc


----------



## bang that shit

Alcohol + Any good Benzo
Weed+ pretty much any drug
MDMA+ LSD
Heroin+cocaine or amphetamines 
Heroin+ benzo

alot of these are dangerous but they can all get u very fucking high


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

LSD + DMT ... this ones my favorite  

and these were all pleasant experiences as well 

Ketamine + MDMA
Heroin + Crack
DXM + Marijuana
PCP + Heroin
LSD + Heroin
Mushrooms + Nitrous


----------



## DOB

piracetam + lsd + mushrooms + mdma + thc = ultimate music enhancer,euphoric,spiritual and mindblowing intense.


----------



## DOB

CannabisCorpse said:


> Lsd + dmt + mdma + thc



We have similiar taste


----------



## BTrips

E & weed
its the feeling of weed without being tired!

vyvanse sucks! mixed with weed


----------



## Atlien3

svacheme3 said:


> Oxymorphone + cocaine, in the same rig and injected straight into a vein. I'm not alone in thinking the rush from IV oxymorphone is better than heroin, so that makes the combo better too.
> 
> There's simply no comparison to an IV speedball of a strong opiate and coke. It's just pure physical pleasure that can't be matched by anything. Not even your best orgasm comes close to that rush (emotional fulfillment from love is something entirely different than physical pleasure). And you can't even compare snorting the two, because the rush from shooting it is orders of magnitude more pleasurable than just snorting them. Some people judge a speedball from their experience snorting some coke while high on opiates, and conclude it's not the be all end all of physical pleasure; these people have no idea how huge a difference IV is.



agree 100%


----------



## CannabisCorpse

DOB said:


> We have similiar taste



you must enjoy life alot than, my friend


----------



## chickenlips

MDMA, K, 4MMC, weed and splash of alcohol. Stirring but not shaky


----------



## treezy z

dxm + weed + nitrous


----------



## El Guapo

Mushrooms + MDMA

A box of whippets goes pretty well with this combo as well.


----------



## Link_S

Alcohol + Valium
MD + MD (Too good to mix)


----------



## Princess_Poppy

can't remember if i posted on this thread already or not!!!

MDMA and HEROIN

absolutely heavenly. never felt better!


----------



## Tune in_Drop out

1. Ecstasy+ Nitrous
2. Acid and Ecstasy (+nitrous)
3. Mushrooms and (some) Alchohol
4. Ketamine and Nitrous (craaaaazy dissociation!!!)


----------



## caldoche1

Best combos have always been IV for me. They include:

1) Heroin + Cocaine
2) Heroin + Cocaine + d-Methamphetamine
3) Alphamethylfentanyl + d-Meth
4) Oxymorphone + Oxycodone + Cocaine
5) Hydromorphone + Cocaine

Anything with coke in it improves the rush/overall feeling MUCH more. IV'ing opiates with the antihistamines Cyclizine or Hydroxyzine helps a lot too. And of course, adding benzos to the mix (notably Nimetazepam, Midazolam, Alprazolam, or Phenazepam) is always great!!

For the non-IV combos, I've tried MDMA + Heroin, Cocaine + alcohol (produces cocaethylene in vivo), MDMA + LSD (candyflipping), 2C-B + benzos, and I'm sure I'm forgetting some.

Most of these combos should def NOT be attempted by a novice user. It's a recipe for disaster!!


----------



## debaser

woamotive said:


> Lately, not my favorite but I'm enjoying it nonetheless, it has been methadone and lorazepam. Does the trick.



Same here. Low dose of methadone + low dose of clonazepam + low dose of hydroxyzine (Vistaril, Atarax) = 12 hours bliss. But be careful with the doses of each and for that you have to know your body and its limits. Last time I overindulged in the combo and it was TOO STRONG... Careful guys


----------



## Lil_Dookie

1.Heroin+Crack
2.LSD+N2o
3.amphetimines+ xanax
4.Alcohol+Marijuana+Hydrocodone cough syurp


----------



## woamotive

Today I say (my 3rd comment on this) OC instant relase (50-60mg) + 1mg clonazepam for day or + 30mg temazepam for night.


----------



## lazylazyjoe

Heroin + Ketamine = slowball
MDMA + No2 =  laughing roll
MDMA + LSD = candy flip
coke + albutorol = the heart stopper
Pcp + ketamine = tripping kat

benzos + opiates = ??

You gotta give them names, like the cutesey names for drink combos (fuzzy navel)


----------



## BuckieGoldstein

Angela Abscess said:


> its not that coke or meth is better or worse, they are just different.  meth is longer lasting, and if you shoot enough, some pretty awesome shit starts to happen -  but the pure head rush of a big hit of coke - like a bell ringer hit - there's nothing else quite like it.  I disagree that the meth rush is "pathetically weak" though - like you rush for two hours vs. ten minutes on coke - how is that weak - actually heroin detracts from meth in some ways - it knocks out the very top end of the meth rush - but it also knocks out the bottom end of meth, the horrible depressive freakout part, so obvi there is something to be said for that.



This was interesting for me to read because I had an experience earlier this week that scared the shit out of me, but my buddy - who likes to hit enough meth at one time to make him stop moving - told me that I was fine, drink some water, walk around and enjoy the rush!

What happened was ... I mis-judged my shot because I was using the powder left over in the bag when I normally just crack off a little peice of the rock. I figured since powder was just more expanded, I would have to see more of it in the spoon. But when I hit it, HOLY FUCKING SHIT ON A BUN BATMAN!!! I stood straight up and wondered if I was going to have to call 911 and explain to my woman what I had just done ... the room was beginning to spin, my ears started to ring, my eyes were seeing spots and I was not able to breath well. But once I started to walk around, I began to settle down and I realized I was going to be OK.

I hit my buddy up over chat and told him I think I might have ODd and I explained what happened. He laughed and told me that people hit meth like that AND HARDER all the time and that the "rush chasers" push the limits constantly. He also said it was very difficult to OD on meth - not like heroin at all in that sense.

I think you're right about the other post. Anyone who says a meth hit is weak isn't hitting enough at one time. I only like meth to help me work, so that rush was NOT for me personally.

I like a 30 mg oxy + 15 mg Roxi + meth in the same shot ... and if it's at night, I'll take a xanax an hour before hitting that. Man, I could watch paint dry feeling like that and it would be the most interesting thing on TV at that moment.


----------



## debaser

lazylazyjoe said:


> benzos + opiates = ??



Downball?


----------



## woamotive

loulou reed said:


> Downball?



HAH! (and that's all I have to say about 'that')


----------



## lazylazyjoe

Benzo + Heroin = ?
I was thinking that maybe it could be "a sleeper hold".  I already used to "slow ball" idea on the K+Heroin (which it is by the way).  I think it would be cool to say too.  
"Man,  Ijust gave myself a sleeper hold, and I'm laying flat on my face"

Anybody else have cutesey names for their drug combos?   I obviously didn't think up candy flip, but my wife and I came up with the others.  Maybe, we could all agree on some combos, and have them put in the urban dictionary?

Here's another:
adderall + oxycodone = highschool speedball


----------



## Jake1er

MDMA + Mushrooms + Nitrous!


----------



## phatass

depends on the setting
party: 2C-E (50mg+) and mephedrone (600mg+)
or MDMA 1 gram and LSD 1 drop and ketamine a few bumps

alone
Morphine 200mg, loprazolam 2mg, promethazine 100mg (all crushed up and IV'ed)
or a few lines of coke and a few lines of heroin
or 2 grams of ketamine


----------



## Vladimir777

BuckieGoldstein said:


> This was interesting for me to read because I had an experience earlier this week that scared the shit out of me, but my buddy - who likes to hit enough meth at one time to make him stop moving - told me that I was fine, drink some water, walk around and enjoy the rush!
> 
> What happened was ... I mis-judged my shot because I was using the powder left over in the bag when I normally just crack off a little peice of the rock. I figured since powder was just more expanded, I would have to see more of it in the spoon. But when I hit it, HOLY FUCKING SHIT ON A BUN BATMAN!!! I stood straight up and wondered if I was going to have to call 911 and explain to my woman what I had just done ... the room was beginning to spin, my ears started to ring, my eyes were seeing spots and I was not able to breath well. But once I started to walk around, I began to settle down and I realized I was going to be OK.
> 
> I hit my buddy up over chat and told him I think I might have ODd and I explained what happened. He laughed and told me that people hit meth like that AND HARDER all the time and that the "rush chasers" push the limits constantly. He also said it was very difficult to OD on meth - not like heroin at all in that sense.
> 
> I think you're right about the other post. Anyone who says a meth hit is weak isn't hitting enough at one time. I only like meth to help me work, so that rush was NOT for me personally.
> 
> I like a 30 mg oxy + 15 mg Roxi + meth in the same shot ... and if it's at night, I'll take a xanax an hour before hitting that. Man, I could watch paint dry feeling like that and it would be the most interesting thing on TV at that moment.



Yeah, I know the feeling of a meth rush where your ears start ringing and your vision starts shifting.  I haven't done meth that often, but I found you have to do a pretty big shot to have these effects.  Cocaine...you don't have to do nearly as much to get a bellringer, but that is good, since it's a lot easier to OD on IV coke than meth.


----------



## ColtDan

for me its been the peak of booze + mephedrone. but i havnt experneiced any stuff like heroin and all that


----------



## albahi

Stimulant night out:
Coke,Alcohol and loads of hash.
And the overall winner combo aka the trance festival mix would be
LSD,Ketamine,MdMa,N20 and loads of weed and hash
See you on the dancefloor


----------



## BIGsherm7272

hmmm...so many good drug combos lol.  For me personally, it would have to be around 60-80mg of diazepam (my favorite benzo) with about 90-120mg of oxy, along with a couple somas and some weed.  I also really like xanax+booze (in moderation of course).  Smoking on top of some dextroamphetamine is also pretty nice.


----------



## love2party

I like doing crystal meth with oxy or heroin.  They balance each other out perfectly and give you nice euphoria.  Beer with opiates is good to, though dangerous.


----------



## kylemcr

lately my 2 favorite combos have been:

DXM + Weed

Oxycodone + Nitrous + Cigarettes


----------



## Candy_Raver

LSD + MDMA 

Nitrous + DMT

MDMA+ Ketamine

MDMA + 2C-I

MDMA + Nitrous

-PLUR


----------



## Help?!?!

2c-e+lsd+mescaline+dmt(smoked)


----------



## lazydullard

Snort 2CE right before the peak of a DXM trip. After 3 hours of disembodied euphoria, smoke some JWH-073 and do it again for another hour.


----------



## subox1

Coke and heroin, though I have never tried it in an iv because I have never iv'ed anything but I have smoked coke and then smoked heroin and I found that to be one of the best feelings on earth.  I would have to say it feels better than x cuz all the x I have had was cut with uppers.  So while I felt great from the mdma the speediness caused by the uppers (probably meth) made me dislike the feeling and the fact that the comedown absolutely BLOWS.


----------



## leiphos

anything + weed


----------



## Obelus

dmt  + lsd

lsd  + salvia (not so fun or super cool, but interesting in comparison to the wretchedness of salvia solo)

e + coke 

opiates + weed + floating around on an inflatable mattress in the middle of a lake

blunts + good friends + good hike


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

A nympho plus some opiates :-D


----------



## phan

amphetamine+benzo
amphetamine+benzo+opioid
lsd+mdma


----------



## Makirider

At the moment I'd have to say

heroin+Xanax


----------



## homeydontplaythat

D+c=iv


----------



## Medicinal Marge

after some deep thought, i would have to say some good, visual mushrooms mixed with some real (the sticky-icky brown kind) dope molly. this buzz plus a good vibe festival right when keller comes on, and a couple puffs (not too much) of bubble hash. not to sound too much like a granola nazi, i couldn't be further. rock on my peoples, MM


----------



## CivilDisobedience

1. Heroin + Xanax + Weed
2. Ecstasy + Acid + Ketamine
3. Mushrooms + Oxycontin + Weed


----------



## nativenick

2ci
mdma
weed

only way i could describe this combo is sexy very sexy lol any one whos done these  3 together knows what im talkin about. if you thought mdma was tactile the 2ci just cranks that up a notch not to mention the visuals. i got a back massage on it and my eyes were just rolling back in my head lol

oh and dxm+ acid+ weed shit is insaaaaane


----------



## NightHype

*What A Rush*

I would have to go with Meth. and Coke mixed together snort it or shoot it I use to shoot it take about a 1/4 gram of coke put it on no less then a 1/2 gram of some crystall and away you go. (Not for the weak hearted could cause possible heart attack). But you get the best of both worlds the Coke high which every coke head I ever delt with there in it for that first rush not the after part of it and then the Meth takes over and you are soreing the stars for a few hours(for most probably a couple of days unless you have something to come down with I would use Heroin small amounts like a 1/4 of a dime) with out the Coke geek


----------



## MaLfUnCtIoN5

i'd have to go with the combo i was on when i got arrested. a ball of coke, a quarter ounce  of weed, 4 bags of heroin, 4 beers, and 20 clonopins. i was hiiiiiigh.


----------



## Feste

GBL & hash was surprisingly good the other night.


----------



## darkz

bars, dank, tar


----------



## phatass

Party combos
1) MDMA and 2C-E
2) MDMA and LSD
3) MDMA and ket
4) 2C-E and mephedrone

and alone combos.
1) IV morphine loprazoalam


----------



## 2manyopiates

IV morphine and weed. I'm easy to please.


----------



## crazyhairman

acid and wweedd


----------



## rab

svacheme3 said:


> Oxymorphone + cocaine, in the same rig and injected straight into a vein. I'm not alone in thinking the rush from IV oxymorphone is better than heroin, so that makes the combo better too.
> 
> There's simply no comparison to an IV speedball of a strong opiate and coke. It's just pure physical pleasure that can't be matched by anything. Not even your best orgasm comes close to that rush (emotional fulfillment from love is something entirely different than physical pleasure). And you can't even compare snorting the two, because the rush from shooting it is orders of magnitude more pleasurable than just snorting them. Some people judge a speedball from their experience snorting some coke while high on opiates, and conclude it's not the be all end all of physical pleasure; these people have no idea how huge a difference IV is.



ya your probably right...ive only ate OCs and sniffed coke but that gives you an idea of where your going with this..i wont let myself and hope i never do try heroin or IVing anything..feel like there would be no turning back after that


----------



## nopipesdfw

DXM + LSD

DXM + Weed

If poly combos are allowed, merge those two and add nitrous.

2C-I + 2C-E + MDMA + Weed + Nitrous


----------



## azgaza

It used to be LSD + Nitrous; now it changed to LSD + ketamine, which is really great too. LSD just goes very well with dissociatives. 

Anything + weed also goes for me, I haven't found a drug I don't like with weed.


----------



## qcksilver89

dex (dxm) & weed isn't bad, but i like weed for a bored daily thing, e blew me away, and dex is for inner reflection, so i'd say it depends- dex if you're life is going well, and dex&weed if you're looking to party


----------



## thadocta13

most people would disagree with this, but mine is about 1,500mg DXM and Prozac. highest ive ever been! 24 hours of total rippage!


----------



## Makirider

A few mg's of Xanax shortly b4 I bang a few decent bags of diesel !!  I'm not too hard to plz either. YEP YEP !!  LOL


----------



## Vladimir777

NightHype said:


> I would have to go with Meth. and Coke mixed together snort it or shoot it I use to shoot it take about a 1/4 gram of coke put it on no less then a 1/2 gram of some crystall and away you go. (Not for the weak hearted could cause possible heart attack). But you get the best of both worlds the Coke high which every coke head I ever delt with there in it for that first rush not the after part of it and then the Meth takes over and you are soreing the stars for a few hours(for most probably a couple of days unless you have something to come down with I would use Heroin small amounts like a 1/4 of a dime) with out the Coke geek



Holy God that is a lot to do, dude.  I'm pretty sure either one of those would cause an OD in me, but combined I'd just drop dead for sure.  That's fucked-up.  I used to think about combining these in a needle, but never did it.  I always felt it would be more intense than euphoric, but it'd be a thought.  I also thought about combining meth+coke+H in a shot.  Not big doses of course.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

heroin coke same syringe same vein


----------



## Watermelonsoup

MDMA+LSD+Nitrous


----------



## Skywave18

heroin/crack


----------



## Serious

Oxycontin and Marijuana.


----------



## Tromps

DXM & Weed. They go together so well


----------



## marsmellow

LSD + MDMA + Nitrous Oxide


----------



## PGHSTEELERBOI

dope/w small amount of weed (dont want the weed high to overcome and knock out the opiate high)


----------



## DoorsofPerception

Def the candyflip. Have never felt better than taking high quality LSD and MDMA...not even IV meth/heroin/coke comes close for me. Nothing has. Add a little ketamine and you're soaring


----------



## Ghettochrist

Shrooms + IM Ketamine + nitrous (plenty of all) then couple coronas and a large amount of valium for bed while maybe continuing the nitrous and ketamine. all in a warm nice comfortable familiar space with everything you need, and nothing to do for ages and more drugs left over the next day.. and a woman to see at some point soon.

oh and one combo that i personally really enjoyed was shrooms + acid wait for comedown and then get your 1l stainless steel nitrous dispenser arrive at the start of your 3 year history of having one with 100 nitrous and have some cocodomol to coldwater extract and sour sweets and massive attack all as a suprise at the end when you hadnt done the combo before.


My most loved Psych but duration annoys me is mescaline.. but a good non stomach problem (so pref extracted) mesc trip with any amount of nitrous is AMAZING and feels so powerful and RIGHT.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

-> dc


----------



## JimenyRickets

Nitrous + anything.
Ketamine + anything.
Soma + xanax + weed + alcohol + oxycodone.
Be careful.


----------



## McFly

Crack and smack i enjoy very much.


----------



## debaser

Today is the beginning of the end of my little drugs combination pleasure: methadone 60mg (I'm a MMT patient and I take 10mg/day) + clonazepam 2mg + hydroxyzine 100mg. I can't do it anymore now that I'm on Abilify (which is a fantastic drug, but has a cost...). I'm sad. But I'm happy.


----------



## danceofdays

coke + cigarettes is the ultimate combo
coke + oxy is great too

otherwise... I think amphetamines by themselves have the best euphoria, and are pretty intense at the dosages you need to feel really great imo


----------



## EveryStar

Speedballing (heroin + cocaine IVed).
Shrooms + crack.
Heroin + temazepam + cannabis.
GHB (or if not available, alcohol) + crack/cocaine.
GHB + temazepam.
GHB + MDMA.
LSD + MDMA.
MDMA + heroin.

Most of these combos benefit from the addition of some nice, dank weed as well.

But the combo I take every single day is methadone + clonazepam + temazepam, plus weed to top it off. The first three I get legally (MMT + scripts for the benzos), the weed obviously not. It's marvelous. It's what keeps me off the hard drugs these days, knowing I get a legal cocktail of three great drugs that have a wonderful synergy between each other. Don't need anything else.


----------



## oddball

Weed goes with everything!


----------



## vector9

coke and dope , coke and dope, gotta have me my coke and dope


----------



## trainwreckmolly

nitrous + mdma 

nitrous + lsd ( i can only do little hits of nitrous while i'm tripping, it sends me to a place i'm not really comfortable with if i do too big of a balloon when i'm on lsd.)

alcohol + amp (makes me feel like i can drink forever)

and obviously weed is a great addition to all of these combos :D


----------



## therastamonsays

lsd+mdma+ketamine

when i actualy enjoyed mdma, now it just makes me feel horrible.


----------



## daysonatrain

MaLfUnCtIoN5 said:


> i'd have to go with the combo i was on when i got arrested. a ball of coke, a quarter ounce  of weed, 4 bags of heroin, 4 beers, and 20 clonopins. i was hiiiiiigh.



i call bullshit8)


----------



## jspun

Classic combinations:

Methamphetamine and Seconal (or nembutal, or amytal, ect...)

Sauterne and Foie Gras

Champagne (or Vodka) and Caviar

2-CB piggybacked on MDMA 

Heroin and Klonopin or Xanax

Cocaine and Methaqualone

Placidyl and Preludin

MDMA and Heroin for the return to baseline

Cocaine and Heroin (If God made anything better he kept it for himself- William Burroughs).


----------



## dArKsKaTa

Fentanyl and Xanax


----------



## masterkush

*what is your favorite drug combo*

mine is klonopin, heroin and marijuana

or, MDMA and heroin


----------



## gooduser

Candy Flipping (Lsd + MDMA)
E and Nos
Weed and everything (except coke, just makes me feel sketchy)
K and Speed

Note hate mixing ice and lsd, when im cracked on acid i just see the ugly in everything.


----------



## SpiritualHealing

D-Amphetamine + GBL is a nice combination for a long party night.


----------



## DanceNYC

2C-I + MDMA + Coke...

 Felt like i was propelled into another universe and was totally in another state of mind that allowed to connect with the earth and world around me. Especially since this was at one of the best trance shows EVER!


----------



## thelung

* Beer + Marijuana
* Methadone + Klonopin (Whilst NOT on MMT)
* Lyrica + Soma


----------



## junglist15

mdpv + weed = win


----------



## deadhead507461

I realllllly enjoyed what I did today

Opiate pills
+
Methamphetamine smoked/snorted

Long lasting 12 hour Morphine pill + the energy and euphoria of mamp was INCREDIBLE. be careful


----------



## smaky_hampster

Meth and some very expensive European beer


----------



## aesan

First of all: I read every single page of this.


GOD DAMN SOME OF YA'LL FELLOW BLUELIGHTERS ARE CRAZY!!!

I wish i had access to the kind of drugs some of you do!!


So far my favorites are

Oxycodone, Tramadol, and Vike all CWE into the same glass. (+weed)

LSD + Dank (what we call really good weed in Indiana)

Oxycontin and Weed Brownies (WOW)



LEAST favorite

Xanex and Alcohol (I never remember a thing, and way too dangerous)

SSRI (Fluexitine) and Opiates (very very dangerous) Had troubles breathing especially with tramadol


----------



## Canadian4Life

20mg Ritalin + 8mg Dilaudid = I feel amazing!


----------



## a2lambretta

Speedball.


----------



## Christ

daysonatrain said:


> i call bullshit8)


Nah, I know some people who can do that much, and if anyone had enough money and free time they could probably gain a tolerance to do that. 


Heroin + a few cups of good strong coffee (caffeine, obvs)

Speedballs used to be great until I started to feel I would die if I kept on. Which would bum me out, making the high less great.


----------



## DynoSpec

lsd+mdma is epic!


----------



## F1n1shed

Yea alot of you guys are pretty hard core. As for me weed goes with everything obviously but shroom+weed for mind blowing psych trip. And as for best feeling one i've had so far is oxycodone, xanax bar, alcohol, and weed. I added in a soma in there once before but i felt like i was too wobbly and worried my self about central nervous system depression.


----------



## mdmantpa

Take 4 Somas and down them with your favorite beer.  Upon finishing your beer, cook up a shot of Heroin and combine it with either a Versed or Valium ampuole.  By the time you shoot the H/Benzo, the Soma should be kickin in and you are ready for dreamland.....


----------



## Tunnelfission

Mushrooms and weed! it lands the ship so the party can start!


----------



## phatass

candyflip+cocaine+speed+ketamine
hippyflip+cocaine+speed+ketamine
kittyflip+cocaine+speed
heroin IV+loprazolam IV+cocaine IV+carisprodol/meprobamate
LSD+ketamine IM


----------



## DavidBowieILoveYou

Opiates before going out drinking (a low enough dose that I don't nod out in the pub every 5 minutes). I don't understand people who don't like opiates and alcohol. I know its not necessarily the best idea, but its very enjoyable IMO. Granted the next day isn't.

Otherwise, I like to take a couple of Valium before going out drinking. Valium and alcohol doesn't so much lower as completely destroy your inhibitions though. I have been robbed by a hooker as a result of taking this combo. And yes mixing downers is a bit iffy, but again very enjoyable.

Whereas a lot of people seem to like to smoke pot with pretty much everything, I feel the same about cigarettes and alcohol working well combined with pretty much any other drug I've taken, especially cocaine. But hey, I'm British.


----------



## unsettled

a small dose of Dexedrine and some Heroin, this is my favorite combo at the moment.

I used to love Adderall with Gin and Tonic but I don't use those two together much anymore.

many, many years ago it was Weed with Coffee.


----------



## K-Dazed

My favourite combination to date is a good dose of opiates (controllable nodding out) + alcohol and then weed once drunk.


----------



## mymindisgoo

oxy/molly at the same time..
molly then oxy later at night
oxy/weed
lsd/oxy
oxy/klonopin


----------



## Newfie4Life

Best combo: Ritalin and Dilaudid of course with a bit of weed thrown in as well.


----------



## phenethylo J

salvia+N2O right after each other on an mdma peak is truly mind blowing


----------



## citysmog

Acid, mdma, weed

Acid, mephedrone (oral of course), ketamine, weed

Ketamine, with a big hit of DMT c:

Roxies, and coke

Amphetamines, xanax, roxie, and alot of weed


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

Tobby And Blow


----------



## LivingOnValium

BBBB

i.e buprenorphine + benzos + bonghits +beers


----------



## Chi-Blast

LSD+DMT
LSD+ Ketamine (snorting visuals anyone?)

High dose opiates+N2O (euphoria and body buzz is out of this world, especially after a fat shot of heroin)


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Dexedrine and a mix of val and lorax or klonopin ontop of 100mgs of methadone currently.      Best combo hands down for me in terms of euphoria mdma and ghb mixed.


----------



## spacebound

acid+dmt
acid+nitrous

i love acid


----------



## drugssexandmusic

shooting Oxy + speed [heaven ;]

first Opiates then XTC [safer than combining with speed plus no comedown]


----------



## PsiloKinetics

Friday before halloween I ate mushroom chocolates and then railed a point of molly an hour later and dropped a hit, drank a bunch of hard cider and smoked a skimped dime... I call it a barrel roll haha


----------



## VicVega12

Heroin + Coke (IV) and endless cigarettes
Heroin + Benzos and/or a low dose of alcohol is great too, although theres a good chance you could just pass out and miss most of the high


----------



## K-Dazed

Ketamine + Weed + Alcohol + MDMA + Cigarettes.

Probably should take it easy on the liver after this though....


----------



## Onandoff

and +1 to mdma+ghb combo!


----------



## Owl Eyed

roxis (sniff sniff hurray) + green 
mdma + green + cid + ket + a bit of alcohol


as of late.. at least.


----------



## CA MMJ

gloeek said:


> You sure like Restoril, huh? haha




I don't understand why so many fucking people get high off restoril, i mean, comon, its a fucking sleeping pill! Use it for sleeping. Get a real high off of a better benzo, fucking around with sleeping pills is no bueno.


----------



## jaypee

Ecstasy + K
Ecstasy + weed


----------



## StonedNative

Mine are
1) Pot + N2O + half a fifth of vodka
2)Benzo's + Alcohol
3)Diphenhydramine (i know not most people like it but im sensative to it and get great visuals) + Pot (smoking a J for the shakes works for me)
and 4) Hydrocodone + Muscle Relaxant + Weed


----------



## childofthenight

MDMA+MDA+LSD+beer+weed!!!


----------



## georgewc2001

Mdma + k
Mdma + nitrous
mdma + amp + k
oxy + xanax
mdma + heroin


----------



## smokerblock

Weed beer liquor extacy coke meth shrooms

Any combo you can make with these ive done it. Nottryin to brag but its true


----------



## breh529

My number one would have to be 3mg xanax and about a half gram of smoked heroin.
I don't think anything is more comfortable and soothing as that combination right there.

And for when I'm feeling crazy, three or more goooood hits of acid, a few beers to take the edge off, and a lot of weed. Fuck yeah


----------



## TH3_C0NMAN

Hmmmm.  Best drug combination?  If it hasn't already been said, and i'm sorry if it has ( dont feel like going through multiple pages) id have to go with:

1) Opana with ANYTHING
2)Oxy & Xanax
3) Adderall & Xanax (seriously underrated, great combo, the adderall makes you think clearly, while the xanax takes away the negative side-effects from the adderall such as nervousness and anxiety and the adderall takes away side-effects from xanax such as feeling loopy/ not knowing what's going on)


----------



## RobbyG

GHB+Adderall+Weed+Ecstasy 

Or just G by itself


----------



## TH3_C0NMAN

has anyone tried speedballing from say like 15mg of adderall and 20mg of oxymorphone??


----------



## DynoSpec

ketamine mdma and acid.
mdma and shrooms
acid/shrooms and ket
acid and hydromorphone


----------



## Bill

MDMA + MDA + LSD + Nitrous + Fine herb


----------



## Droppersneck

I am on ambien, roxicodone, and jack daniels right now and its pretty sweet imho


----------



## southernsmoke

original OCs and blow


----------



## datSTIMfreak

amphetamine+cigs (If you aren't smoking while you're speeding, trust me, you're missing out on SO much)
MDMA+cigs. See above.
Dexedrine IV+some alcohol to take the edge off. Amazing and soooo euphoric. Take a shot of Dex and then take a shot of vod is what I always used to say.
don't IV pills mind you


----------



## xvertigox

DXM + buds


----------



## candycandy

I'm sure it's been mentioned million times but there's really nothing like a nice speedball.


----------



## ImtheOcean

Anything served with acid is usually my cocktail of choice. K and acid definately the weirdest, mdma and acid my current favourite


----------



## sarsXdave

I've had a lot of amp, MJ, and beer in my days, but still have a low enough tolerance that I really like:

-40mg oral IR dexamphetamine taken all at once, with about 4 beers sipped at over 5 hours or so. Beer can sorta negate some of the euphoria of the dex, but not nearly as much as Xanax or Klonopin, and it adds some of it's own. Really smooth combo and I can control myself okay.

-0.5mg Xanax with a full bowl in the Volcano or a blunt bigger than I'd normally ever smoke myself. Just enough Xanax to keep away the paranoia I sometimes get when I smoke alone. The relaxing qualities of MJ really shine here, but I get less of that slight psychedelia that allows weed to add novelty to music or TV you've seen before.

I've had Dexedrine script for many months at a time and sometimes had as many as 20+ Lortabs around, but I've never got the chance to mix the two. I'd really like to combine my favorite stim with any decent opie (IR oxy, morph, or hydromorph), but considering how I only get good euphoria from opies when lying down, maybe I'm not missing out on too much. It'd take away from one of my favorite parts of Dexedrine, which is getting really into something I'm actually doing, although maybe it'd actually help me stay one-dimensional in pursuit of opioid euphoria.


----------



## voodoolounge

Morphine+Acid+Weed+Nitrous
Oxycontin+Dilaudid+Weed
Dexedrine+Clonazepam+Weed


----------



## Newfie4Life

Ritalin+Dilaudid...Coke and Dilaudid would be better I would imagine though never tried it


----------



## Crankinit

Meth + oxycodone would have to be it for me.

Smoking a big bowl of shards then railing lines of oxy, each line kicking in the tingling rush of meth all over and balancing out the rushing buzz from the meth with the warm fuzzy opiate feeling.


----------



## NoRegrets

Amphetamine ,E, Weed, Mephedrone    
and even maybe with alcohol , but it makes you feel sleepy


----------



## ThizzXTC

*What are your favorite drug cocktails? Blunt dipped in Codeine: Placebo?*

I'm just curious on what your favorite drug combinations are. Personally, my favorite is Hydrocodone, Soma, Xanax, and Weed. And has anyone smoked a blunt dipped in Codeine?


----------



## shishigami

^ I have not. 

My favorite drug combo is nitrous+anything. A few whippets while peaking on 4-Aco-DMT and I was swimming in a sea of color and nothing else!


----------



## kylemcr

1. LSD + MDMA
2. LSD + N2O + Cannabis
3. MDMA + N20
4. Mushrooms + Cannabis + N20


----------



## ThizzXTC

^ never tried N20, but it sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Issac Sinclair

I love Vicodin and Adderall. It feels amazing.


----------



## alasdairm

^ poor man's speedball? 

my favourite is probably cocaine and nicotine.

alasdair


----------



## Issac Sinclair

I guess so, I better stay away from heroin and coke lol.


----------



## ThaiDie4

Although I wouldn't say this is my _favorite_ combo, I recently discovered that I love taking Adderall and then smoking weed. I don't really like the feeling I get from Adderall alone, the only reason I ever take them is to concentrate when I need to get stuff done... and although I like weed, sometimes the whole couch-lock part of being high isn't really my favorite thing. Mixing the two pretty much just makes me feel I'm a better version of myself- they balance each other out so that I can be productive and responsible while still feeling chill and relaxed.


----------



## theseedlesssmoker

Cocaine weed and xanax


----------



## Lukasmed92

Weed and codeine
Or
Xanax and weed

Alcohol and weed together make me sick


----------



## erthqke

Heroin + Crack + Weed
Coke + Roxys + Weed
Esctacy + Weed

:D


----------



## Some_Dude27

My favorites include
LSD and Nitrous, just WOW.
MDMA and Quality weed.
Dilaudid and High quality weed.

Still the best one that i can do the most often is-
Go out the bars and get wasted, come home and smoke a few fatty bowls, and then right as I'm about to do some coke, take like 30 to 50 mgs of vallium or 45 to 60 mgs of restoril. The coke hits super hard at first, then the benzos kick in and bring you down REAL smooth.


----------



## n3wt

Alcohol and masturbation.


----------



## debaser

A black coffee (espresso) and a cigarette (I don't smoke anymore, but I can dream).


----------



## Mario_x86_64

Cannabis and LSD go great together, particularly if you have a sativa strain.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

MDMA + 2C-B + Nitrous oxide. 


I generally take my "drugs of abuse" one at a time. Opiates and coke feel very euphoric, but even there I rarely partake in cocaine if I am on opiates.


----------



## KeepingThingsReal

Hydrocodone and bud was real nice according to SWIM.


----------



## masspain

I have tried many combos but BY FAR THE GREATEST IS............. Heroin and Cocaine

Nothing and I mean nothing beats the feeling of a huge speedball!!!

Be careful though.......


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

OK,so rightnow.I am in total bliss.i have tried all kinds of psychoactives for more than half my life.And tonight I had a combo of a few insuffulated bumps of 2ce(very small amount)just wanted to be a liltle mind expanding,iguess.I hate the vominting that may accomany 2c'x,espacially 2ce.But tonght I started w/ 750mg soma,about30mg roxi's,then a few jwh-073 puffs.also about 15mg of diazepam,which is what i think set the mood,and great motion of things.THEN i figured to add the 2ce.a few little ,i mean littlebumps of it.what followed was total bliss.no huge body load,no vomiting.It seriously felt like mdma,but so peaceful,euphric and just plain great.Im still on this ride as we speak.maybe will return wen bak in the right mindset.PeAcE'N'LoVe to all


----------



## SAMCRO

LSD + MDMA

followed by GHB/GBL on the comedown


----------



## jamesjay

weed an liq or weed an x


----------



## F1n1shed

Weed with everything.
Weed, xanax, norcos (nice relatively safe combo) just watch your doses
Weed,xanax, norcos, alcohol
MDMA  , with xanax and an indica strain of weed is very comfy for comedown
xanax, adderal
xanax, norco


----------



## ilikewater

Wow, people really seem to like mixing weed with almost anything.

-Weed and beer (not too much of either)
-Benzos (valium, xanax or klonopin) with a couple pints ((of beer)) (again, not too much, so I can remember)

I seem to be one of the few who doesn't like to mix heroin, or other opiates, with anything. Personally I don't like to take away from my heroin high... 
Though cigarettes and opiates were a nice combination, until I quit.


----------



## dokomo

Nicotine and opioids, a fantastic combination!!


----------



## VespaVixen

Hey man, I'm sorry about your friend, but you can't keep posting the same thing in different forums.  It's in the shrine already, where it belongs.  It is not relevant here, and we all have friends that overdosed. - Tommyboy


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

opiates + opiates lol


as in terms of sheer euphoria, IV coke + heroin.

my fav combo now is to take my daily 110mgs of methadone and 2 hours later i will take like 1mg of kpin and smoke some cannabis and i feel good for most of the day.


----------



## zyNc973

Meth + weed.


----------



## fruitflyi95

rolling while gassed up, a hit of trees to top it off. makes you a pornstar


----------



## TheLostBoys

ilikewater said:


> Wow, people really seem to like mixing weed with almost anything.
> 
> -Weed and beer (not too much of either)
> -Benzos (valium, xanax or klonopin) with a couple pints ((of beer)) (again, not too much, so I can remember)
> 
> I seem to be one of the few who doesn't like to mix heroin, or other opiates, with anything. Personally I don't like to take away from my heroin high...
> Though cigarettes and opiates were a nice combination, until I quit.





Weed & alcohol mixed is the most disgusting thing for me. It use to make me so sick.


----------



## thefishstrangler

foxy + (dirty) mdma + ketamine =  a nice skate


----------



## curiosity

not taking into account after effects and side effects
------------------------------------------------------------------
e+speed+weed
alcohol + e
codeine+alcohol+weed

taking into account after effects
----------------------------------------
codeine+weed


----------



## jaredvillhelm2002

Individually I hate marijuana but...
I LOVE smoking weed and getting drunk!!


----------



## Doctor X

booze and coke 
weed and any hallucinogen


----------



## StaySedated

Haldol, Seroquel, and Prozac. so euphoric...


----------



## KAYLA2010

Opiate + xanax + soma + phenergan


----------



## corkraver

Xanax plus adderall plus vodka.. heavenly.


----------



## emingos

dope+benzo's+weed+alchohol+ántihistamines(dangerous! not recommented)
only thing i can get a little buzz of anymore... i have to mix to get a little out of it.. so i dont really get high so much more.. its to expensive and a hassle to get all that shite.. 

i usally just mix opiates+benzo's and weed tho..


----------



## Delsyd

ecstasy and ketamine


----------



## theotherside

My favorite combos as of this moment in time:

Mephedrone(200mgs) + Methylone(200mgs).....almost as good as MDMA but not as deep. This combo drips euphoria out of your eyeballs 

Hydroconde+Soma+quality buds......classic combo that has been causing flawless euphoria in my life since 2002.


----------



## CheapHighMan

An old favorite:

weed, alcohol, ecstasy and Kahlua
Gasoline fumes, nitrous balloons
Acid tablets and the magic mushrooms
8(8(8(
then I like to add some MAOI's into the mix to spice it up


----------



## Streetguy

The best combination I ever did was benzos & heroin... its awesome!

Aloso... the other combination that rankes right up there is Cocaine & Heroin... outstanding!


----------



## euphoricc

suboxone xanax(benzos any kind prefer k-pin,xanax) and cannabis ooo weee 4 mg sub 2 mg xanax and a duewopppp and ur fly in high


----------



## ykm420

Amps+Opiates used to be my shit.
As of now- Alprazolam+Alchy, Alchy+Caine, MDMA+Opiate.


----------



## superhands

methadone and good speed, ofcorse washed down with loads of beer, i could go on for dayz !!


----------



## euphoricc

it's jus a rainin out here a great day to get LIFTEDD ..............Its for the love of drugggsss


----------



## GlassAss420

XANAX + kpins+ Ambien + rum + Heroin (to be iv ed as the pills and alcohol reach their peak plasmasa state, an hour or so after ingestion of pills and alcohol.. --have to let the benzos reach their full effect before slammimg the h


----------



## SweatStoned

Mushrooms/acid and weed.


----------



## laCster

opiates + weed + benzo + lyrica


----------



## MindAlteration

candy and or hippie flippin.
heroin and heroin. haha


----------



## Picco

*Best drug combination*

A speedball%),or morphine and rohypnols(Flunitrazepam) together.


----------



## amsterdam al

*sybiosis*

In no particular order the best combinations i've had are:
Beer & Cannabis,
Beer & Speed & Cannabis,
Weed & Lsd,
Weed & Lsd & mdma & ketamin(in the sun, no people, you and a beatiful girl),
Heroin & Cocaine,(I.V or I.N),
Heroin & Crack Cocaine,
Heroin & Cannabis & any Benzo's or Barb's(if your lucky),
Speed & Vodka(I.V. subsitute vodka for water),
Mushrooms & Ecstacy,
All the above have at one time or another been combined with up to 4 or 5 ingredients.

The one that really stands out i discovered purely by accident last month when i used a pipe that was loaded with Dmt(unwanted by my friend after 1 second of inhalation) to smoke a rock. After i started to inhale i remembered but thought'it's too late now go for it(he who dares wins)'. It's very difficult to describe, it was like going faster than the speed of light, so fast i maybe time travelled. It was as if i'd become pure energy and travelled billions and billions of miles but my body didn't move, or, if it did i was transported back to the same time and place. It's the only explanation. Time is real when your on the journey, but you've only been gone 15-20 minutes here. Its a very personal experience, but its real!


----------



## psychopath

IV coke and H in same syringe (RIP John Belushi and Chris Farley)

Speed, Beer, Weed


----------



## Renz Envy

Alcohol when properly layered with speed is my favorite for chatting and getting to know people.


----------



## mikemikenj

E+ Weed
Alchy + E
need to try others


----------



## EU4RIK

*Dextroamphetamine + Weed*

I found a couple threads on this but none the same as my question, i didn't know if this belongs here so you can move it if needed. 

So today at around 11:15 i took 30mg of crushed dexedrine spansules. Normally i only do these at school to help me focus, and i don't end up smoking weed until i get home when I'm just starting to comedown a little. Well today after taking the 30mg i smoked a pretty dirty bowl just to get me going, so before the dexies kicked in i was already feelin pretty good. 

As the day went on, i started feeling the dexies while i was still a little high. I went swimming for a bit, laid around in the sun and hammock, went on some swings, and laid under a giant tree just chillin for a while. I kept smoking as the day went on, and by around 1-2pm i was pretty stoned, but the high from the pot kind of merged with the dexies effects. It wasn't really a synergy but the drugs effects went so well together i was just feeling amazing. I don't really know how to describe the effects, the dexies didn't overpower the weed like i thought they would, they flowed with each other.

I'm not used to smoking my weed until the comedown of dexies, but doing them side by side today was a really good combo I enjoyed, anybody else find these to be a nice match?


----------



## RedRum OG

This is like a trip report haha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah I believe the best thing to do would be to look into Trip Report's guidelines, as they are very easy to review.  Then you can rewrite your experience there.

I love dextroamphetamine IR with cannabis though.  %)


----------



## Tommyboy

Agreed.  I was looking for a "best drug combo" thread, or something like that, but can't seem to locate it.

I'm gonna close it, and if I find that thread if it exists, I will merge the two.

edit: found the combo thread, now merging.


----------



## jasonmp321

Hmmm, best drug combo.....from my experience it's a tie.

IV Heroin and Cocaine in the same shot

IV Fentanyl and Versed in the same shot

Yep, those two were absolutely amazing.


----------



## debaser

psychopath said:


> Speed, Beer, Weed



Yeah, rock'n roll, man.


----------



## jdjack27

1. DXM+Shrooms+Vikes/Percs/+Weed = the most mindblowing experience I've ever had

2. Percs+Xanax+Weed+Addy


----------



## hydrochron

Oxymorphone 15mg's Intranasal, Followed by .5mg's of triazolam, followed by a line of coke, followed by 1 glass of wine, followed by a nice fat joint.


----------



## Yomaukkis

half gram of speed snorted then eat few 5-10mg valiums and smoke bowl of weed..

I was wondering how the hell your people heart can take such combos that meth adderal coke etc.. mdma coke speed you gotmy point


----------



## jeebis

~ 200mgs high quality molly (not pressed pills. they feel too speedy or dirty for me w/ all the cuts and such)

~4 or 5 hits of high quality acid (i'm using NoW as a reference for this as I've been eating my way through a sheet w/ my girlfriend, lol)

Lots of high quality bud (hopefully a really strong sativa-heavy hybrid. ideally real sour diesel)
- some of the bud rolled w/ high quality rolling tobacco is just delightful to have on hand

.5 mg clonazepam

60mg oxycodone (ideally 4 mg hydromorphone or 3mg oxymorphone, but it's so rare) or 3 mg suboxone

Dose all the L at once, drop 150mgs of the mdma about 2 hours later (to synergize the peaks of both), blow the other 50 mgs as the effects of the oral dose start to fade, smoke a shitload of bud as needed (spliffs are amazing once the mdma kicks in). once you're off the mdma and you're starting to become more physically exhausted than you are mentally pop the kpin. blow half the opiate dose 10 minutes later, and the other half 30 min after the first opiate. 

These are my absolute favorite days that I normally reserve for 1 concert every 6 weeks, but normally ends up being no more than 4 or 5 times a year. I've gotten kinda bored with mdma on it's own (not really 'lost the magic', just not surprised by it), so taking it in a candyflip is the closest thing i can get to (and sometimes surpasses) the original giddy feeling i used to have.

shit, now i'm fiending for this, lol. I just got back from camp bisco, too. arghhhhh


----------



## Fire&Water

Sentience said:


> San Pedro + Caapi vine was an amazing combo, even if one of those is mostly just a potentiator. You have to be careful with that combo though because its possible to OD, where its very difficult to OD with the cactus by itself.
> 
> Mescaline and MDMA was divine bliss.
> Peyote and opium was visionary.
> 
> Im a big fan of mescaline all around.



I think your mind would lead you into a very bleak condition (if not experienced)
before an overdose would happen. and yes, I agree mescaline is magical


----------



## ryand123

Heroin and Valium. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Fire&Water

When I was 24 years of age a friend & myself  had a bottle of demerol & a large amount of orange sunshine microdot's
 We walked the forest from 3 pm until 6 am the next day, then kept going until
late that night.


----------



## azgaza

LSD, 2c-b and ketamine. Can't think of anything that feels more amazing then that combination. Great on all the sense and feels so good mentally. Best part about it I usually feel great for the next week or two afterwards as well.

Other then that LSD + ketamine, 2c-b + ketamine, LSD + N2o and LSD + Ketamine + N2o, they make good seconds.

Also weed goes good with anything. Come to think of it, pretty much everything I've tried I have done at the same time at some point except for magic mushrooms


----------



## love2party

My favorite is methamphetamine and oxycodone/heroin, you feel so good, chill, and you don't fall asleep.


----------



## eyeswideshut

Damn man, this sounds crazy! I have all the ingredients, and would like to try with my GF, especially since I've been holding 2 hits of LSD for over 2 years now. 

The only thing holding me back is that I've only done acid once (and it was a tiny dose, and not the same batch as the ones in my stash --> which might not even be legit LSD). Also, I'm not as big of a fan of MDMA anymore.. stimulants in general make me feel dirty and phony, and this effect is especially pronounced with MDMA (although I mixed it once with mushrooms and had the experience of a life time).

Another thing is that my GF has never done psychedelics, and I'm not sure that such an intense mix would be good for her first acid trip (she tends to be pretty conservative to begin with, and has only done MDMA twice). I'd also be cautious about dosing so many drugs and the potentially bad health effects (such as clonazepam and oxy, or LSD and MDMA together), as both of us have little to no tolerance.


EDIT: well since ive been holding these hits of acid for so long, and i am not convinced they are even acid, can i rest assured that clonazepam will help abort any shitty or excessively long trip? i have no tolerance to it and a shit load of 2mg pills (1mg makes me sleepy)




jeebis said:


> ~ 200mgs high quality molly (not pressed pills. they feel too speedy or dirty for me w/ all the cuts and such)
> 
> ~4 or 5 hits of high quality acid (i'm using NoW as a reference for this as I've been eating my way through a sheet w/ my girlfriend, lol)
> 
> Lots of high quality bud (hopefully a really strong sativa-heavy hybrid. ideally real sour diesel)
> - some of the bud rolled w/ high quality rolling tobacco is just delightful to have on hand
> 
> .5 mg clonazepam
> 
> 60mg oxycodone (ideally 4 mg hydromorphone or 3mg oxymorphone, but it's so rare) or 3 mg suboxone


----------



## eyeswideshut

double post alert:

how do people with little to no tolerance pick their dosages when mixing opiates and benzos? ive only done it once (1mg lorazepam and a few percs or something) and it was great, I usually use about 40mg oxy in a sitting (although i will eventually nod off at using 20mg...) and I have no benzo tolerance (1mg klonopin makes me sleepy).

Maybe try 0.5mg klonopin sublingually then rail 20mg OC an hour or less later?
then limit myself to another line or two of OC max (5-10mg)? i have no idea really


----------



## superhands

ryand123 said:


> Heroin and Valium. Mmmmmm.



ure so hard core, i prefer heroin and speed, nothin beats that, sure with few beers i feel like mother superior


----------



## Folley

MDMA + LSD + Mushrooms
The Jedi Flip


----------



## arthunter888

eyeswideshut said:


> double post alert:
> 
> how do people with little to no tolerance pick their dosages when mixing opiates and benzos? ive only done it once (1mg lorazepam and a few percs or something) and it was great, I usually use about 40mg oxy in a sitting (although i will eventually nod off at using 20mg...) and I have no benzo tolerance (1mg klonopin makes me sleepy).
> 
> Maybe try 0.5mg klonopin sublingually then rail 20mg OC an hour or less later?
> then limit myself to another line or two of OC max (5-10mg)? i have no idea really



40mg oxy in one sitting? This is not "little to no tolerance". Is this instant release or extended release? If it IS extended release, is it taken whole or crushed/chewed/snorted?


----------



## HeWhoHowls

any drug+dank buds
especially opiates.
they go together like peanut butter n women


----------



## Slain

Shrooms or Acid + Nangs :D


----------



## azgaza

I used to be pretty sure my favorite is LSD + ketamine, or LSD + ketamine + nitrous oxide. But now it might just as well be mushrooms + ketamine, ór mushrooms + ketamine + nitrous oxide. I actually don't know. Just either psychedelic with nitrous is also great and just ketamine with nitrous is good too, just not as overwhelming. 
I nearly forgot another favorite; LSD + 2c-b + ketamine. Now I'm curious to how LSD and mushrooms combine.


----------



## EU4RIK

HeWhoHowls said:


> they go together like peanut butter n women



I wasn't aware of this combination, I will definitely have to experiment


----------



## HeWhoHowls

EU4RIK said:


> I wasn't aware of this combination, I will definitely have to experiment



If theres a dog in the house, use a condom.
Nothings worse than finishing a load n having your dog go after your peanut-buttery shaft.


----------



## eyeswideshut

arthunter888 said:


> 40mg oxy in one sitting? This is not "little to no tolerance". Is this instant release or extended release? If it IS extended release, is it taken whole or crushed/chewed/snorted?



snorted generally
i guess my tolerance is indeed getting high


----------



## laCster

oxy + klonopin + lyrica + tramadol + weed + DPH = one of my favorite combos


----------



## spaceyourbass

laCster said:


> oxy + klonopin + lyrica + tramadol + weed + DPH = one of my favorite combos



Whoa man I don't know whether to call you hardcore, crazy, or suicidal!  What are your other favorite combos?

Lately I like a good opiate with headies to juice it up nice and proper.


----------



## Renz Envy

laCster said:


> oxy + klonopin + lyrica + tramadol + weed + DPH = one of my favorite combos



That combination would make me sleep unless I took the tramadol first. Personally I'd probably substitute oxy for vyvanse. The kpin and lyrica would keep me from coming down too hard; the tramadol and weed would keep me comfortably numb.


----------



## spaceyourbass

Renz Envy said:


> That combination would make me sleep unless I took the tramadol first. Personally I'd probably substitute oxy for vyvanse. The kpin and lyrica would keep me from coming down too hard; the tramadol and weed would keep me comfortably numb.



Riiight but tramadol alone is a volatile-enough drug. Plenty of people would have terrible effects from mixing all that stuff. Save a substance or two for tomorrow, G!


----------



## wooger

I think clonazepam and alprazolam is really nice :D probably not the best idea but nice all the same!


----------



## mind-explorer

MDMA + weed
tramadol + weed
LSD + weed
mushrooms + weed


----------



## dnews

- Any pain pill + Soma + Xanax (absolutely sublime)
- 30+mg Roxy + Soma
- Alcohol + marijuana 
- MDMA + nitrous (I call this the raver's speedball)
- MDMA + alcohol
- MDMA + shrooms (or truffles if available)
- Alcohol + Valium or Xanax
- H + marijuana (alcohol optional)


----------



## Owl Eyed

ketamine + mdma + nitrous + marijuana + lsd
cocaine + alcohol


----------



## psyie

Ouch some ppl got some " out there" cocktails, not saying i dont.
Morphine + Klonopin = dense fogg
Adderall + caffeine + marijuana = study cocktail
Adderall + Klonopin = pharma speedball. (awfull comedown tho)
Methamphetamine + MDxx + Benzos + opiates = all nite sex (8hr+)
Thats all the cocktails i can remember 4 now, sorry for swimming in circles.
i ended up lost in some deep waters

Happy trippin.


----------



## TheAzo

Soma and Oxy's great. I've tried Oxy + benzos, and I really didn't like it as much, and I was on edge the next day - Prefer the benzos on their own (by which I mean....)
Benzos + Weed
Xanax + 4-HO-MET (Actually works out surprisingly well. Carefree, uncoordinated, relaxing trip. Purely recreational - no chance for spiritual growth or realizations here  )
2C-B + 4-HO-MET - Ridiculously visual. Was still getting minor visuals for 2 days after though.... 

Ones that were dissapointing:
Oxy + Benzos
4-HO-MET + Soma + Oxy - just dulled out the trip. Achieved what i'd intended with Xanax+4-HO-MET though
Soma + Lorazepam - Lorazepam normally brings some increased creativity. Adding soma just blotted that out and made me feel dull and drowsy.
2C-I/B/C + Alcohol - Always end up drinking too much if I start drinking on these, and winding up feeling like utter shit the next day.
Other psyches + alcohol - Can't stand drinking, makes the alcohol taste horrible.


----------



## LilbabiC

1.  MDMA and Weed
2.  Coke and Weed


----------



## wooger

this one is pretty ridiculous...

http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=24742


----------



## laCster

tagamet + methadone+ oxy + klonopin + lyrica + DPH + DXM + weed --has been my most intense and euphoric experience yet


----------



## Folley

2CB + LSD + DMT, hopefully I can try this soon


----------



## Tommyboy

I like the opiate-benzo-diphenhydramine combo.  It needs to be a very low dose of the benzo though, like .25 of alprazolam, or 2.5 mgs of diazepam.  I take 1 capsule of diphenhydramine, so I think that is 25mgs.  The opiate high is what I am really after, so I take a little less than my regular dose when doing the combo.


----------



## psyie

Anybody here got a RX combo to Equal MDMA or even get close??


----------



## pkt

Heroin + Cocaine IV
Alcohol + Cocaine
LSD + Marijuana


----------



## azgaza

A new favorite:
LSD + ketamine (k-hole dose) + DMT

Wow. Words can't describe the dept of that experience. Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## albastrux

Any opiate + any benzo. Me and my boyfriend prefer heroin and xanax.


----------



## Jabberwocky

IV MDPV and MXE in the same rig at high doses was a high velocity, torn asunder experience.  the PV took the time loop out of the equation i'm prone to from dissociatives which was a pleasure.  that was a few long hours of good holy fuckedness.  that's a fancy girls night out cocktail for me.

i'm set in my ways with the opiate/benzo/muscle relaxant/gabapentin combo


----------



## mstwntd

MDMA,Shrooms and weed hands down. Was like being in a dream like trance for hours upon hours upon hours


----------



## whataboutheforests

i've probly posted in here before but weed n beer is the best shit ever.  Never had a bad experience and it feels sooo good.  Shit, anything and weed really.  MDMA and weed is pretty fuckin epic too.  2C-I and weed is nice.


----------



## Tuskface

Opiate + benzo (preferably fent, oxymorphone, or heroin + xanax) has been my gold standard for about a decade now. Add alcohol when feeling extra frisky. (but be mindful of respiratory depression. More than one acquaintance has not walked away from this cocktail, though I personally have never had the slightest problem)

Heroin + coke IV is devilishly fun too, from what I recall. Haven't done that one in five or six years. Probably a good thing.


----------



## cozycompany

egor said:


> 4-aco-mipt + jwh-073 + ketamine was stellar
> 
> 2c-e + methylone + 5-meo-dmt was insane
> 
> 4-ho-dpt + mdpv + jwh-073 is great too



What is all that?


----------



## 8L4YN3

MDMA+LSD
opioid+cocaine(and to lesser extent methamp, methylphenidate)
cannabis+everything


----------



## Keaton

8L4YN3 said:


> MDMA+LSD



Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Cocaine + Heroin same syringe


----------



## adder

Morphine i.v. + Atropa belladonna leaves smoked
Morphine i.v. + ketamine i.v./i.m.
Morphine i.v. + MDMA snorted
Morphine i.v. + MDA snorted
MDMA + MDA

Weed is good to add almost to everything.


----------



## laCster

tagamet + d-amp + benzo + bup + lyrica + marijuana is my new favorite pharm combo


----------



## tatanya28

Uppers and weed are the ultimate for me...  and throw in a few drinks for good measure...  used to be powder and weed but now it's adderall lol


----------



## tatanya28

Granted freebase and champagne were always a great time together, if I don't have weed though, nothing is the same. B)


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

belladonna??   seriously


----------



## killerd

opiate + kratom + dissociative + benzo + drone + glass of red wine = dreamy


----------



## adder

HYDRO_CHRONIC said:


> belladonna??   seriously



Yeah, seriously. Atropine and scopolamine in low doses mix very well with opioids and deepen the nod. It's not eating berries, it's smoking 200-250mg of dried leaves. It's far from a dose causing hallucinations.

BTW smoking A. belladonna leaves is sedating itself in the dose range I gave. If you do the math, you'll see there's not much of atropine (or rather racemic hyoscyamine) in 200mg of dried leaves (they contain around 0.3% of alkaloids counted as hyoscyamine, so 200mgs of leaves contain less than 1mg).


----------



## Baldwin

My favourite combo so far is:

50 mg DXM
Smoked heroin 
1 joint with good indica hash once the nod sets in

I LIKE being sedated 

Once in a blue month I throw in 1 or 2 mg of flunitrazepam, it adds even more calmness, gotta be careful with the dope then though. Also my opiate habit is bad enough, so I really need to watch my benzo intake, they're very nice on their own imho.


----------



## thizFreckles

skoat said:


> *THE VEGAS COCKTAIL*
> Mix the following three in lower doses than normal.  1) Painkiller 2) Muscle Relaxer 3) Benzo.



THIS!
my favorite cocktail. EVER.
oxycontin + xanax + soma + marijuana... gotta love them blue dreams mmm


----------



## Mr. Ta

MDMA + Weed + Hash
Weed + Alcohol
Speed + Weed

Weed is good with everything I would say...


----------



## spygla55

LSD then start snorting coke when you start to trip out


----------



## jeffsleep

pretty well any opioid but tramadol, 100 mg of diphenhydramine, at least 2grams of good weed,a muscle relaxer, preferably soma or lyrica, but if i cant get it robaxin does just fine. i replace the diphen and robaxin by a benzo on occasion. weed(aside from the opiate of course) is a big part of this. like mr.ta said weed is generally good with most things in my experience


----------



## pb2003

Weed + any alcohol
Weed + opiates
Weed+ opiates + benzos
Coke + ciggs (lol)
Coke + opiates
alcohol + opiates


----------



## iPhrozon

Oxy + Amphetamines + Shrooms. Trust me, it is surreal.


----------



## andrikos1977

heroin and a spoon


----------



## euphoricc

suboxone and klonoin and valium amazing highhhh


----------



## Arnie

methaqualone [quaaludes] and morphine is my fav. Opiates and coke is pretty good just the anxiety part was bad when i came down.\thats why u burn a bowl after.


----------



## I NUK3D U

Ket + MDMA
Ket + aMT
2cb + codeine
diazepam + gbl (be careful)
4-aco-dmt + 2cb
smoked mdpv + anything (apart from weed) imo :D


----------



## purple_cloud

Right now, I must say I enjoy oxy + ativan + diphenhydramine + weed. Seems simple, but feels sooooo good.


----------



## ToxicFerret

*Most hedonistically euphoric recipe?*

Hey! I'm curious as to what each of you feels is the most straight-up euphoric experience? And if you have a favorite combination of drugs, why those dugs?

Straight up euphoric isnt always good though because it often comes with unpleasant side effects or after effects. I don't want to condone taking shitloads of drugs to get happy because everyones different and some can handle more than others. That said I think that mixing substances can at times become more fun than the sum of it's parts. 

For me, it's methylone with heroin and weed. I've combined methylone and heroin before and they synergize beautifully. The bk-MDMA covers the serotonin and the heroin takes care of the dopamine system. Tonight I additionally had 4-Ho-Mipt and alcohol, taking the methylone an hour or soafter the miprocin peaked. Then we smoked and went to this really cozy bar for microbrews and then finally the H once the methylone stopped pushing on me so much. It was the most blissful state of being. 

So what about you guys? Do you have a suggestion for what's most euphoric?


----------



## TheAzo

A good not-too-deep psychedelic + lorazepam or alprazolam + a bit of oxy + weed.


----------



## Tommyboy

I'm gonna merge this in with the combo thread.


----------



## ToxicFerret

Awesome, I ought to have UTFSE on that one! Sorry bout that. Euphoric while posting can be messy like that.


----------



## Dizmal

LSD > MDMA > WEED > SIPPING ALCOHOL 

So long as it's a great enviroment with lovely vibes all around.


----------



## laCster

methadone + oxycodone + klonopin + lyrica + diphenhydramine + DXM + marijuana = best day of mah life


----------



## highhooked

Niceeeeee^ How much dxm did you dose?


----------



## Lucy13

Coke & benzoes


----------



## Jabberwocky

mdma and fentanyl is a wonderful combination, pure bliss in fact wrapped in a warm comfortable blanket.  of course a toke of weed on top was fantastic.


----------



## highhooked

Any stim, opiate and cannabis. Simple and fucking terrific.

Edit: I also want to add a dissociative, cannabis and music. That can reallyyyy take you places. Like really...places.


----------



## George_Jung

Opiates + Benzo's + Weed


----------



## BluffBoy

Cocaine and Heroin in in the same shot. Pure bliss.


----------



## neveroddoreven

2c-e+ketamine+nitrous=other worldly craziness


----------



## jeebis

lowish dose lsd + highish dose mdma + small bumps of k + heavy opiates right after the climax of the peak.

weed throughout, benzo coma after

fuck. now i wanna get high


----------



## desitively stoned

One of my favorite combos was alcohol, weed, mdma, 2c-i, dmt, cocaine, followed by some more pot and alc for an attempt at a come down.  For the every day combo you cant really go wrong with pot, xanax, and a nice strong opiate, a soft bed and some good tunes.


----------



## captainballs

When you're not addicted to smack, best combination is MDMA + Xanax.

When you are, best combo is H + Dilaudid + Cocaine... all in the same shot. You will shit yourself with pleasure.


----------



## whynaught

captainballs said:


> When you're not addicted to smack, best combination is MDMA + Xanax.
> 
> When you are, best combo is H + Dilaudid + Cocaine... all in the same shot. You will shit yourself with pleasure.



That sounds fabulous!  I already find shitting pleasurable, talk about combination!


----------



## captainballs

I consider it my "tubgirl combination." Definitely two or three tarps required on the bathroom floor, and don't forget to tuck the shower curtain in before laying down.


----------



## laCster

highhooked said:


> Niceeeeee^ How much dxm did you dose?



around 60. that was back in the day, when i first started mah dxm


----------



## laCster

captainballs said:


> When you're not addicted to smack, best combination is MDMA + Xanax.
> 
> When you are, best combo is H + Dilaudid + Cocaine... all in the same shot. You will shit yourself with pleasure.



i had this combo last weekend, along with sub, marijuana, alcohol, and too much nicotine.  i dose the xanax 1-2hours after the MDMA when i started getting anxious. i loved the experience but i love the complete "i dont give a fuck about anyone or anything" feeling of opiates. you are just in your own lttle utopia,.


edit: sorry didn't mean to double post :S


----------



## Pindar

4-AcO-DMT and Methylone


----------



## ilovecrystal

Mdma + k


----------



## weekend addiction

Oxy, Xannax, good weed vaporized, coffee, cigarrettes, heroin, low dose amp, valium, and a little nitrous. Shit i forgot beer a little of that too.

I have only done this once or twice but it was damn good.


----------



## Spliff Politics

For me personally, it has to be 4-ACO-DMT & a low dose of MDMA, about 80mg or so. Not too messy at all; just perfect


----------



## deekan

Down:
o-desmethyltramadol + etizolam + hash oil

Up:
LSD + MDMA + N2O + Hash Oil


----------



## †€¢}{И¡¢λ£ €¢§†λ$¥

gloeek said:


> heroine + cocaine



Speedballs. If god invented anything better, he saved it for himself :D


----------



## ColtDan

Mdma + dmt


----------



## BluffBoy

†€¢}{И¡¢λ£ €¢§†λ$¥;10086065 said:
			
		

> Speedballs. If god invented anything better, he saved it for himself :D



^This is a FACT.


----------



## Keaton

ColtDan said:


> Mdma + dmt



This is fucking God-like.


----------



## footscrazy

1,4-B, ketamine and 4mar was ecstatic.

Methylone, 1,4-B, acid and NO2 was just as blissful :D


----------



## phatass

25-c-nbome+ 2c-p+ mxe


----------



## Psychonauticunt

LSD, mushrooms, ecstasy. Pigs can suck it, I had the longest orgasm evarr!!1


----------



## Folley

Psychonauticunt said:


> LSD, mushrooms, ecstasy. Pigs can suck it, I had the longest orgasm evarr!!1



holy shit I was literally about to come post the same combo...


JEDI FLIPPING IS ORGASMIC

first take the acid, then take ~125-150mgs of MDMA when you start to comeup, then one or two hours after that eat the shrooms with another 75 or so mgs of MDMA...   8(


----------



## ColtDan

Keaton said:


> This is fucking God-like.



indeed 

the definition of epic.

wonder how it would feel to slap some K in there

MDMA + Ketamine + N,N,DMT

fuck... ive gotta try THAT.


----------



## llama112

MDMA + GHB
I have never felt better mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Doug2113

LSD+just about anything lol...


----------



## ricardo08

mdma + nitrous oxide


----------



## laCster

LSD + MXE + marijuana


----------



## Folley

^ Try mushrooms and acid

and smoke a ton of weed

then maybe some MXE (or a shit ton)


----------



## laCster

i have tried shrooms on several different occasions and i can safely say i dislike mushrooms. i hate eating them, i don't like the experience, and i hate the time expansion effect. the confusion and mind-fucks sucks too. i would do a low dose again, but no way am i eating 5grams again.

i might try LSD + MDMA instead, but MXE and LSD was fucking awesome.  the clarity of acid and body high of MXE mixed so well


----------



## Doug2113

candy flipping is fucking intense lol...

the first time I tried LSD I had (at that time) just taken the best ex tab I had had maybe an hour prior...

SO amazing lol...

Probably one of the best nights of my life...

edit: it was also like the 5th time I had ever rolled lol...


----------



## spacebound

i'd say my favorite combination is definitely MDMA and LSD; however,

i have been lucky enough to find a solid connect of benzos (the only thing i EVER struggle to locate) lately, and as a result, i've been mixing xanax and oxycodone quite a bit. i absolutely love the combination of 2mg xanax and my usual opiate dosage of 60-90mg. obviously the nod gets a little heavy at times, but the energizing aspect of oxy is able to combat the drowsiness i sometimes get from benzos. 

i love experimenting with the synergistic effects of different drug combinations (with the proper research and knowledge obviously.)


----------



## Seyer

A few of my favorite ones:
MDMA + Weed + Alcohol + Nitrous + Meth
LSD + Ketamine + Isobutyl nitrite
2C-E + Methoxetamine + Weed


----------



## Folley

tweakyb said:


> MDMA + Weed + Alcohol + Nitrous + Meth



that would have one hell of a hangover....!


----------



## Seyer

Nothing a lot of weed wont help.


----------



## Folley

true of any situation lol...

mushrooms and alcohol is really fun too, with only a little booze of course...


----------



## Sappy_6794

I like lortabs and some alcohol and a little weed with maybe some kratom at the end.... but this is just the lineup till I find more things to experiment with. I need to try mdma and acid and coke.. mmmm


----------



## InhaleDeep

Cocaine + mephedrone... The good old, pre-ban kind, ah nostalgia...


----------



## D n A

Ketamine + Anything


----------



## oatmeal cookie

My fav combo is probably opana with a little opana on top, shaken not stirred, served with a side of opana =)


Second best is hands down LSD+MDMA+weed+nitrous right as you peak haha


----------



## MattPsy

LSD + MDMA + GHB + N2O
4-HO-DMT + NBOMe-2C-C + bk-MDMA + DMT
LSD + DMT + MDMA + Oxycodone

are all pretty good.


----------



## emingos

the best one i have have tried must be

*(POSIBLE LETHAL DRUG COMBO! - DONT TAKE IT!)*

*Diacetyl morphine (HCl) +Midazolam (HCl) nasal or other route
and Hash/skunk/MJ boost the sedative effects, of the depressants.*


*little background to the combo (once and only time ive tried it.)*
was to intense, i had made 20x 7.5mg dorminicum midazolam tablets and made a was on em
mixed it all with about 500mg dope, and shared it with my old naugbor and smoked a lot of joints..
he fell and hit hes head and i burned my self with a joint becourse we kept nodding, one time i 
woke up with the face on the cover(nasal, good old days before IV, fun times wish i never had em')




*Bad combo's* - (POSIBLE LETHAL!)

*depressants* combined with *ketamine* 
is not a good idea! lucky im alive and wasnt alone at the time, i was at a party but i most just sad nodding in and out
of k-hole, my friends was quite worryid i think altho i dindt feal it as worrying, but hey i was REALLY intoxicated, the drugs just never say ok lets stop!. and im lucky i got so good friends, if i had taked a bit more and and was alone
who knows if i would be here today...

*GHB* with *benzo's*
 forgot i had taken 2mg clonazepam some hours before, when i first realized what might had happend the room was
spinning and i hurry'ed up and layd in a safe locked position the moment i hit my head on the bed i was out cold for
3 hours, my famely couldt wake me. but i dindt have tolerance to either drugs so it was my own fault!. luckely nothing happened... I acted fast with the ghb/benzo when i realized what i might had done layd in a safe locked position.



ive just written the best drug combo(legal drugs anyway) *Bad combo's* - (POSIBLE LETHAL!)

*Your Top 3 Most Desired Prescriptions*
(DO NOT TAKE THIS AS A RECOMENDATION!) 
These drugs are dangerous on them owm, i had very high tolerance and was very lucky!


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I've tried all the following in various combinations with each other but never all in the same evening though that will probably change this summer.

LSD+MDMA with Marijuana+MXE+n2o on the comedown.

LSD+MDMA is probably the favorite that I've tried but MXE on an LSD comedown is something I have tried and its nice but nothing beats the complementary combination of MDMA and LSD.


----------



## laCster

best combo hands down

tagamet + oxycodone + valium + soma + lyrica + DXM OR tramadol + promethazine + marijuana


----------



## mstwntd

Jedi Flipping,  took 4 hits of acid, an hour later took .3 grams of molly and 2.5 grams of shrooms than over the next hour and a half ate 3 more hits of molly  easily the best thing I've ever felt in my life. The empathy and closenes to the world mixxed with crazy visuals was the the ebst thing I've ever felt ni my life. Oh to be a jedi again....


----------



## Cyanoide

MXE with 4-subbed tryptamines is always a winner. 4-AcO-DMT + MXE is probably the best combination I've experienced (if not for else, then spiritually-wise). Candyflipping didn't even come close to that IME (MDMA isn't deep anyhow, so acid without MDMA is much more spiritual for me).

Back in the days when pure hedonistic euphoria was my thing, MDMA + cocaine + GHB was probably the most euphoric combination I've done.


----------



## StrutterGear

MDMA + ketamine
MDMA + nitrous
LSD + MDMA


----------



## BristolMOD

MDMA + Music + Friends!


----------



## Keaton

StrutterGear said:


> MDMA + ketamine
> MDMA + nitrous
> LSD + MDMA


And MDMA + LSD + nitrous..


----------



## StrutterGear

Keaton said:


> And MDMA + LSD + nitrous..



I've yet to try that  I don't take nitrous unless I'm at a free party, and I dont take LSD at raves due to "unproper setting", so I'm fucked haha. Would be amazing i imagine, I like nitrous but I try to be careful with it. Does some real funky shit....


----------



## Keaton

I hung out with a BL'er recently that puked while we were doing balloons.

Yea, it's a nice experience. Definitely worth a try at some point for ya.


----------



## StrutterGear

Keaton said:


> I hung out with a BL'er recently that puked while we were doing balloons.
> 
> Yea, it's a nice experience. Definitely worth a try at some point for ya.



Niiice haha. I've had weird ego death shit off nos before, so I try not to do it too much. Had bad acid trips and weird k-holes that still dont match up how weirded out my mini-nos trip did.

It's a nice lil pick me up when feeling floored on MD regardless, or if youre feeling sick through alcohol. It's like getting a second wind.


----------



## Keaton

Oh no doubt. It's good for that kind of stuff.


@thread
LSD + MDMA + DMT is also fantdamntastic


----------



## Folley

LSD and Mushrooms is one of my personal favorites, with a little booze thrown in at the end, and a LOT of weed and weed related smokeables through the whole thing, its fucking amazing! :D

only thing that makes the combo better is MDMA, but then you make a commitment to enter the 9th realm


----------



## Seyer

Meth + Nitrous

Hit of meth followed directly by a nice sized balloon, ohhhh man, feels like youre flying.


----------



## Help?!?!

LSD+Mescaline+2c-e though this can be even greater when DMT/DPT/n2o/K/MXE/MDMA/MDA/etc. is added. As always smoke tons of noids or marijuana throughout if thats your thing as well!


----------



## Seyer

^ All 3 are absolutely amazing but on their own: wow, I cant even begin to imagine.


----------



## madonit

Ant0lak said:


> MDMA + heroin + weed = best high ever



Thats the combo what got me addicted to opioids in the first place except mdma was e's in my case bak then !!!, dependant on street heroin and fully hooked on high dose methadone by the age of 24 with 5 years bang at it. every1's case is different but if u like your mix balls (opioids and coke) then the best hit iv ever had in my life was a 0.2 of 70%+ cocaine the stuff that would disolve instantly soon as cold water touched it and was mega strong drawed up into a barrel with 5 diconal / wellconal tablets in it then i rattled it up till it was no lumpy tablet bits init then cranked it n got best speedball in my life much much better than heroin and cocaine mix anyday that was a very special high i felt so good for over 4 hours it was ace trust me


----------



## neveroddoreven

Most if not all (all ive tried anyway) psychedelics+ketamine+nitrous, some mandy thrown into that is also nice, but I love the sheer confusion and surreal nature of those 3 together.


----------



## ilvae

1. E + K (it's called a _kitty flip_ I heard?)
2. Nimetazepam + alcohol


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

It really depends what I'm looking for at the time.  I had a very nice experience the other night with xanax and 2ci.  Just as little as .25 mg. of xanax taken sublingually to help me relax and take away some of the 2ci stimulation, and a few lines on 2ci over about an hour period.  The last and largest line was likely close to 10 mg. (the only one that burned like hell), totaling an estimated 25 mg. total.  I saw some really interesting visual phenomena once that kicked in while I was watching the movie Roll Bounce on TV.  2ci is the perfect drug for that movie.  Possibly the best drug for visual fun with the least amount of mind fuck (out of everything I've had enough experience with).


----------



## GBM

1) Amphetamine + Alcohol
2) Cocaine + Alcohol
3) Amphetamine (orally) + Cocaine (intranasally) + Alcohol + Weed.

I have the heart of a god in case you were wondering :3

edit:

Omg I can't believe I almost forgot *keta-coke*


----------



## Seyer

Whats up with Canadians and Cocamine?


----------



## Dexed

I believe you meant to say this instead:



ilvae said:


> 1. Temazepam + alcohol
> 2. Nimetazepam + alcohol


----------



## maxalfie

For me my favourite combo is Heroin and Diazepam.Leaves me feeling so damn chilled out and care free. 
Much more into downers than uppers.


----------



## hatebreeder

Me Peru, coco leaves, shrooms and a hell of a view from the Andes in Peru.


----------



## F1n1shed

Too many good combos out there but..
weed+benzos+opiates+ a little alcohol
weed+ any psychadelic
H+weed
coke+oxy  or coke + benzo


----------



## Folley

MDA + MDMA + LSD + shit loads of weed + shrooms


----------



## woamotive

Heroin + weed.
Heroin + xanax
*Heroin + weed + xanax (night time only, for me)

For everyday use (not recommended, obviously) : Heroin + Dexederine


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

Weed and Nitrous (when weed didn't used to make me as anxious)
DXM and Weed
Heroin and Meth (IV)

EDIT: Forgot GBL and Meth


----------



## Coraline

Beer + weed + starry night
Or
Lorcet + conversation


----------



## emj10

Penis + Vagina


----------



## TheLostBoys

Snorted dihydrocodeine & took a 50mg of Tramadol & actually like the combo............you have to chop up the dihydro as fine as possible tho.....................

2.5mgs of methadone & 10mgs of vicodin after ive been into the methadone 2.5 hours...................


----------



## Help?!?!

tweakyb said:


> ^ All 3 are absolutely amazing but on their own: wow, I cant even begin to imagine.


Oh mane, you've got no idea! I try to tell everyone about this combo, done a million of them and not many can even approach 2c-e/Mesc/LSD. Its literally to me the perfect experience. Everything I need.


----------



## DJ_Cosmo

Ketamine + MXE
Methylone + Weed
MDMA + Mephedrone
Ethylphenidate + MDMA


----------



## The Rock Monster

best drug combo.. this ones easy!


heroin+pot


----------



## the_ketaman

Heroin + Ritalin both IV'd

IV Heroin + xanax

IV Morphine + Valium

IV heroin or benzo's when your only feeling the negative after-effects of Meth or MDMA is amazing.

LSD + MDMA

Unfortunately the good ones are often the dangerous ones :/


----------



## madonit

morphine mst 200mg 10 and 2 100mg tablets chewed up with 14 sevredol 10mg's
nitrazepam 5mg tablets 5,
cyclizine 50mg tablets 5,
oh and some finest cheese to smoke and a 8 pak of stella artois   and maybe one of my old durogesic patches to suk on beat that


----------



## Jean-Paul

plain old cocaine & heroin for me.


----------



## Smoifer

Minor sleep deprivation
Meth
Xannax
GHB
Ketamine &
Nangs/bulbs (Nitrous)

Possibly one of tbe best combo's I've ever tried, although I'm guessing not overly safe..


----------



## Renz Envy

I'm a fan of GHB + Weed + Nitrous

Honestly mixing meth with GHB sort of cancels the two out a little too much. Other's may disagree, but the last time I took a massive hit of speed on G, I felt neutralized and... Odd.



Smoifer said:


> Minor sleep deprivation
> Meth
> Xannax
> GHB
> Ketamine &
> Nangs/bulbs (Nitrous)
> 
> Possibly one of tbe best combo's I've ever tried, although I'm guessing not overly safe..



Sounds beyond intense, I'll have to give this one a go once I can get K.


----------



## mrtko1030

about to test out the Shrooms+DMT theory here in an hour or so.  5.4g high potency made into tea and split, with about 150mg of n,n-dmt to smoke at peak.  will edit with results


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Smoke DMT when you're on acid, but make sure you put your seat belt on.


----------



## Zory191

Agree. IV oxymorphone or IV hydromorphone feels better then heroin to me. Actually hydromorphone crosses the blood brain barrier much faster then heroin does.


----------



## Zory191

Well it's common knowledge opiates and benzos mixed are the most common killers. Especially methadone and benzos.


----------



## Znegative

Heroin and cocaine,
Suboxone and Xanax, or methadone and Xanax,
Oxymorphone by itself is good enough for me


----------



## weekend addiction

Weed, oxy, beer...


----------



## treezy z

dissociatives + weed (although you might go nuts...)


----------



## westy

meth and mdma, 1:2 mix if all is pure


----------



## fashionaddict

1) adderall + hydrocodone + caffeine + nicotene (daily vitamins)
2) other opiates substituted for the hydros or added n the mix occasionally
3) a low dose of xan or valium added if u've been up on this combo for a while
4) every now & then: speed, if it's good quality, instead of the adderall, along w/the opiates and/or benzos

thats my two cents 8~)


----------



## AyahuascaSeeker13

Coke and Methoxetamine with Etizolam and beer throughout the high. Mmmmmm


----------



## e-z_touch

For a comfortable, chill high: 
Oxycodone (the blue 30s) or Heroin IV + benadryl + ativan
for a trip:
dextroamphetamine + MDMA + LSD
For a party:
Alcohol + amphetamine, and at the end of the night a nice blunt.

I'm not a big fan anymore but yeah DXM + Weed was one of my favorites, they syncronize with one another perfectly.


----------



## e-z_touch

Ahh there used to be methoxetamine going around as Ketamine, that's one strange ass chemical.


----------



## Jagninja

mdma/lsd/thc


----------



## darkdaze

heroin and weed, followed by copious chain smoking of newport shorts.  

when i used to tweak i didn't want anything other than speed, speed, speed; even stopped smoking greens for the most part.


----------



## European_Son

First I took a clean e-pill along with 10mg of Valium, 7.5mg of Vicodin, and three or four shots of gin. Then I smoked a big bowl of headies. I waited about fifteen minutes and railed two lines of coke before finally enjoying a cigarette.

If anyone knows what inspired this combination, you win an edible cookie.


----------



## Cloudy

Oxymorphone + Desoxyn  
Was 20mg insufflated oxymorphone and 5mg PO meth.  Was FANTASTIC  Didn't need any more meth, best speedball ever.  Beat heroin and coke out the the water.  Fuck, oxymorphone beat heroin in the first place.

DXM + Ketamine + Weed
354mg DXM, 35mg ketamine @ +0:00; 75mg @ +1:45; 200mg @ +2:15; and 50-175 bumps probably for the next few hours,  Bong rips through out - probably a 1/16 to 2.5 grams through.


LSD + DMT + Weed
LSD (suspected LSD analog as discussed last year in a PD thread, star blotters) 4.5 hits of fantastic blotter, with 35mg DMT @ +~4 hours; 75mg DMT @ +~4:8, with bong rip through out the whole experience

DXM + Nitrous 
708mg of DXM + 3 individual whipits through out the trip, with the final one leading to complete ego death

Ketamine + tramadol + weed
Plenty of k through out the night, 450mg of tramadol, and plenty of weed.  This was when tramadol was the jam, and as good if not bette than heroin (a lot lower tolerance than now).

Ketamine + Weed + Alcohol + Amphetamine salts
Fantastic party night, that then turned into a vivid/more active k hole.  SOOOOOOO MUCH better than MDMA + Weed, or MDMA + LSD.  Still need to try ketamine with MDMA, or I'd be just as satisfied with ketamine and meth


----------



## Dannygauge

AMT + MDMA = Like nothing you will get any other drug to even come close to euphoric and sexual wise mind blowing.

WARNING: do not try it, its so fucking dangerous, was a once in a lifetime choice and will never happen again.


----------



## highhooked

High dose of dxm and low dose xanax pluss lots and lots of marijuana. It Produces straight up insane euphoria without any of the negative effects.

Also psilocybin mxe and lots of marijuana. Seeyaa.


----------



## higherconciousness

30 mg of hydrocodone, washed down with 6 g's of Bali kratom and 3 mg of etizolam.  Followed up with some bong loads of some top shelf Electric Purple.  Complete bliss


----------



## mrbobbles

vyvanse and beer

Vyvanse and caffeine



ambien and beer

Klonopin and beer

soma and beer

Beer and beer


----------



## Rabidrabbit

European_Son said:


> First I took a clean e-pill along with 10mg of Valium, 7.5mg of Vicodin, and three or four shots of gin. Then I smoked a big bowl of headies. I waited about fifteen minutes and railed two lines of coke before finally enjoying a cigarette.
> 
> If anyone knows what inspired this combination, you win an edible cookie.


Nicotine, Valium, Vicodin, Marijuana, Ecstacy, Alcohol, Cocaine... yup, sounds like Feel Good Hit of the Summer by QOTSA. Where's my cookie?


----------



## DrugMistress

I really like the GHB + cocaine combination.




mrbobbles said:


> vyvanse and beer
> 
> Vyvanse and caffeine


 

Vyvanse and caffeine are also enjoyable :D


----------



## Sepher

Good MDMA with a Heroin chaser. You can be well into the E comedown and a few lines of H will bring it right back up with a rush and a deep spacey fuzziness, putting you into a psychedlia tinged  state half-way between MDMA hallucination and nodded out waking dream-like. For the intensity of the body-high and pleasurable physical effects I've never beat it.

Really loving aMT and 6-APB lately. Only dabble in legally supplied substances from time to time these days, it being a solitary guilty pleasure when the missus is away, but that particular combo gives everything you'd want from a drug, legal or otherwise. Super serene, lucid, chilled out and meditative, perfect for exploring feelings and ideas.


----------



## European_Son

Rabidrabbit said:


> Nicotine, Valium, Vicodin, Marijuana, Ecstacy, Alcohol, Cocaine... yup, sounds like Feel Good Hit of the Summer by QOTSA. Where's my cookie?



Aya, it's right here! http://mmchelp.ca/tipe/pictures/header_pics/cookies.jpg


----------



## maxim10553

*Is there a better combination*

Just wanted to get some thoughts but I am on a massive kick of coke and oxy. I have been using oxycodone for years (@ 10 to be exact) but just started with the cocaine. I find that the coke actually makes me crave the opiates less and I have a hella lot more energy. I love it, i never thought i would find a drug comparable to oxy but I think i have found it in cocaine. Currently using about an 8 ball a day and about 200 mg of oxy. When this runs out i know i am in for a long terrrible freaking detox however. Anyway just wanted to get some opionions, this is def my favorite combo at the moment, if anyone has a better one I am all ears (and nose).


----------



## Local808OPANA

Apple juice and meth is my favorite


----------



## Limitbreaker

> I find that the coke actually makes me crave the opiates less


It's called getting out of one addiction for another


----------



## Tommyboy

This


----------



## Znegative

Limitbreaker said:


> It's called getting out of one addiction for another



So true, every time I put down heroin and got back on suboxone, my cocaine and Xanax use would skyrocket, until I really couldn't tell which one was worse


----------



## LSDiesel

The oxy and coke combo is actually better than the heroin and coke combo imo

But seriously, an 8 ball a day?! Are you printing money?


----------



## Znegative

LSDiesel said:


> The oxy and coke combo is actually better than the heroin and coke combo imo


I disagree, but only because I inject the two as a speedball, and IV heroin lasts a lot longer than IV oxycodone.


----------



## maxim10553

yeah i dont fuck with shooting dope and dont plan on it. I find railing my drugs quite enjoyable. Yes the 8 ball is a lot of money, however the oxy is even worse. Anyway my point was the combo is great.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Merging into _Best Drug Combination_ thread in Drug Culture.

This type of discussion isn't really suited for Other Drugs, but it fits much better in Drug Culture.


----------



## weekend addiction

well for me these days: xanax 3mg XR (rx), vyvanse 40 mg(rx), cheap crappy weed, and some L & M menthols...

The meds I don't get high off of but I had to include them as they are being taken at roughly the same time.


----------



## ColtDan

alcohol, decent mephedrone or MDMA and nitrous is a nice one,

MXE and valium also combines well,


----------



## rocked513

anything and ketamine.  coke, mdma, acid, or the classic ketamolicane


----------



## sls2012

methamphetamine and alcohol....yum!
cocaine and alcohol...yum!


----------



## The Rock Monster

a year back i would say coke+heroin is the best drugs combo, but my taste has since changed.


now my fav combo is without a doubt cannabis+heroin.


----------



## Znegative

Cannabis does go well with heroin, as it seems to only make the opiate high more prenounced, and there's none of that undesirable introspective torture that THC alone haunts me with.

GBL and Dextroamphetamine are a great combo.


----------



## Smellmett

Drone, with weed and ketamine at the tail end of the sesh. Laaarvvly!


----------



## Bluntsandingers

DXM + Low dose Klonopin
Low dose of suboxone/opiate insufflated the morning after dosing on DXM (CAUTION: extreme potentiation)
LSD + Marijuana


----------



## damenohito

i use a carisoprodol/diphenhydramine base with fentanyl and an oxycodone-backer cocktail that treats me well.


----------



## OxyMorphMan

I remember one night I snorted 2 strong morphine pills, took 2 xanax bars and 2 pills of E. I always loved downers and hated ecstacy, yet the morphine and xananx took care of the comedown and I hardly remember anything from that night. I do remember sleeping right through my alarm, getting to work late and STILL having a nice relaxing buzz after work. It was really fun for nearly an entire probably 18 hours.


----------



## Alesdii

once or twice a week some nice bars blunts boooooze.

if ya wana go a little more dangerous.
ecstasy, xanax, weed, + any psychedelic.
orr
pop 1 mg of xanax 50 min before you do crystal meth, than smoke weed on it. omg its best


----------



## ColtDan

Valium + MXE + valium + MXE and maybe another valium. or something like that

Alcohol + decent mephedrone or mdma + nitrous

MDMA + N,N,DMT

Alcohol + nitrous


----------



## dirtydave

weed and speed


----------



## effie

Mescaline and 2C-I. With a little ketamine towards the end. Nitrous would have probably blown my mind but we didn't have any or the ability to obtain any (or move very far at all hehe..)

Best day I've ever spent lying in a tent (was at a festival ofc)


----------



## Seyer

Effie! Thank you! Just reminded me of the Mescaline + Nitrous combo. Its a shame you werent able to obtain any, its a wonderful combination (as Nitrous is with most substances).


----------



## effie

Ahhh it was a shame but tbh I'm not sure my head could have handled any more awesomeness at that point :D 

LSD and nitrous is up there with my fave combinations so I imagine it is pretty spectacular!


----------



## Seyer

Yesss! LSD and Nitrous is completely perfect imo. The addition of Ketamine and Nitrite poppers added some oomph to the Nitrous, especially the K. I remember posting this combo a while back.

Here it is:


tweakyb said:


> LSD + Ketamine + Isobutyl nitrite


Although I dont know how I could forget the Nitrous 


Im thinking about giving this combo a try when I have the chance and am familiar with 25i:
25i-NBOMe + Methoxetamine.


----------



## Cloudy

Becareful with ketamine + nitrous, it is a neurotoxic combination


----------



## effie

tweakyb said:


> Yesss! LSD and Nitrous is completely perfect imo. The addition of Ketamine and Nitrite poppers added some oomph to the Nitrous, especially the K. I remember posting this combo a while back.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Although I dont know how I could forget the Nitrous
> 
> 
> Im thinking about giving this combo a try when I have the chance and am familiar with 25i:
> 25i-NBOMe + Methoxetamine.



Tweaky, that sounds pretty awesome (not that I have had the pleasure of the NBOMe series yet). I think we'd get on irl 



SplatChrome said:


> Becareful with ketamine + nitrous, it is a neurotoxic combination



Is it? I know that nitrous depletes vit B12 which can lead to neuropathy but I wasn't aware that ketamine was neurotoxic or that the combination was dangerous.. (sorry going off topic  )


----------



## Seyer

SplatChrome said:


> Becareful with ketamine + nitrous, it is a neurotoxic combination


My username is tweakyb and I really should be dead from some stupid combos Ive done so Im pretty sure Im past worrying about neurotoxicity from one night of K and Nitrous 8)



effie said:


> Tweaky, that sounds pretty awesome (not that I have had the pleasure of the NBOMe series yet). I think we'd get on irl


I havent sampled any NBOMe's either so Im really looking forward to trying 25i *really* soon. I think we would too 


A few that Ive had in my head for a while:
LSD + 2C-E
LSD + MXE
LSD + 2C-E + MXE
LSD + 2C-E


----------



## KAYLA2010

Last night i did a barr with a six pack of corona and some bud and fell asleep was awesomeness


----------



## twato

Dialga said:


> DXM + Weed.
> 
> Would be mine.
> 
> Its funny how all of yours had weed and something else though. lol


 
That's one of my favourites too, it's like a completely new drug compared to each on its own.

Heroin and cigarettes are definitely up there as well, smoking is heavenly when nodding out. Shame about all the cigarette burns all over my clothes and bed though lol.


----------



## effie

I can verify my earlier post - mescaline, 2c-x (b this time) and finally got some nitrous too is the best combination ever 

Words can't describe :D


----------



## Help?!?!

tweakyb said:


> A few that Ive had in my head for a while:
> LSD + 2C-E
> LSD + MXE
> LSD + 2C-E + MXE
> LSD + 2C-E


All high grade winners IMO. I love 2c-e/LSD though. I find MXE adds to well to nearly everything, especially if your used to dosing it and now your own scale with it(low dose seems to add things to all sorts of substances). I also have to agree that 2c-I+Mescaline is a true winner, when I was exploring combos heavily this one really caught my eye(with the extreme visuals that is!)and I revisited it many times. Probably should try that one again soon since its been a couple years since i've consumed I, will also make a point to combine B with mescaline as well. That seems like it would be a really fun goofy time. Last weekend I had a good one, 4-AcO-MiPT+LSD+2c-e+MXE+N2o. Sent a large portion laughing at pretty much anything. I'm also looking forward to fairly high dose Mescaline+3-MeO-PCP experience in the coming future, should be a grand one i'm sure.


----------



## PeacePipeChief

Dose 5 tabs , then whilst peaking use roughly 2 points of meth in one shot , have the weed on standby . Best trip I ever had . And Xanax for the comedown , always makes a better day


----------



## PeacePipeChief

KAYLA2010 said:


> Last night i did a barr with a six pack of corona and some bud and fell asleep was awesomeness



Xanax and alcohol is fucking evil unless is stays under control which isn't easy as an alcoholic , I once was on just one bar , did a bottle run for a 1.1 litre bottle of jack Daniels and a 700ml bottle of wild turkey , me and 1 friend drank it all , I was completely obliterated , broke down , bottled one of my best mates , stole a tent by puttin it down my pants and roughly 10 knives also . Other than that I remember nothing .


----------



## ErgicMergic

1. Opiates + Weed
2. LSD + Weed
3. Benzos + Weed
4. Alcohol + Benzos
5. Benzos + Lyrica (adding Alcohol is optional)


----------



## ErgicMergic

PeacePipeChief said:


> Dose 5 tabs , then whilst peaking use roughly 2 points of meth in one shot , have the weed on standby . Best trip I ever had . And Xanax for the comedown , always makes a better day



LSD + Meth + Weed?? Holy tachycardia, batman!


----------



## methkite

addys or vyvanse, train, alcohol, weed, benzos. maybe get some coke to bang if i got enough booze/benzos. All of these drugs compliment each other so perfectly to me, (cept the coke). makes me feel perfectly balanced and euphoric.


----------



## SHORTY0688

oxy/any opiot for thth matter+weed
oxy-beer
oxy+coke
I unno I'm kinda fucked up


----------



## SHORTY0688

*sorry for copyin*



ErgicMergic said:


> 1. Opiates + Weed
> 2. LSD + Weed
> 3. Benzos + Weed
> 4. Alcohol + Benzos
> 5. Benzos + Lyrica (adding Alcohol is optional)



thats halarious I could basically just copy this for myself


----------



## Ondine

LSD+MDMA+2c-i

My face felt like it was on fire with the power and glory of the universal consciousness. In a really really really good way.


----------



## Ondine

Looking forward to LSD+2c-b+MDMA+MXE sometime in the next few weeks.

Definitely going to be a hangover and a heavy brain load...
Maybe I'd swap the MXE with K


----------



## pfeife

4-FA+methylone rectally +2 ml gbl. Insane rush, needless to say, and much more euphoric than mephedrone snorted.


----------



## jay12345

(IM)Test + 1,3-dimethylamylamine + Piracetam


----------



## lunae

Me and some friends had 2ci and ketamine together one night, and had the craziest trippiest time ever. I think it's the best drug combo I've ever done
K + MDMA + 2ci is a good one too


----------



## kah8

MDMA + popper
M1 + 4-MMC
M1+MDAI+5-MeO-DiPT/MiPT
MDPV+alcohol
coke+alcohol
coke+ketamine+popper


----------



## Znegative

I always found that MDPV is the one stim that just _cannot be speedballed_. I've tried every thing to take the edges off a rough PV ride, including IV heroin, IV oxymorphone, alchohol, clonazepam, alprazolam, and a hell of a lot of phenazepam too. It was all a waste, the only thing that I think _could_ work without further inducing psychotic paranoia might be GBL.

4-MCC and heroin, now that's a match made in heaven.


----------



## Mentalhead

Smoked a bunch of meth last night and was given a small dose of GBL (first time doing GBL). I don't know the quantities of either... but boyyy was that a pleasant sensation.


----------



## OPANAMONIUM

did about 200mg of some really good crystal mdma the other night and did roughly 40mg oxycodone on the comedown. warm opiate euphoria + bubbly mdma loviness = win


----------



## Selfmeditaker

1) Heroin+cocaine.

2) Oxycodone+cocaine+Halcion all crushed up in one line=Zombie Dust.

3) Ketamine+Whippits.


----------



## Seyer

^ Add LSD to the Ketamine + Nitrous and you got yourself a winner.


----------



## THC2LSD

PCP+Meth=euphoria of both, PCP seems to take the edge off meth, believe it or not. Can make you really manic though.
Oxycodone+Temazepam=fucks you up


----------



## Roll1n

Hydrocodone + Weed
Oxycodone + Weed
MDMA + Weed
Adderall + Oxycodone + Weed

Yep, weed with anything is just GREAT. Cigarette after everything.


----------



## shimazu

Opiates and weed for me

or addies and alcohol, not so much for the feeling but because you can stay up forever


----------



## Folley

Just got reminded about one of the best combos of all time...

LSD and Hash.

Fucking old school shit right there, throw a fat 1g nug of hash in a bowl and smoke that shit till its gone. 


but of course, the Weed, LSD, MDA+MDMA, Mushroom and Vodka combo is pretty damn amazing too (vodka for the end, of course!)


----------



## Seyer

^ Holy damn. LSD + Hash is great. But alas, LSD + Kief is just.... *whoa*. Its a lot of crazy talk haha. 

My most recent discovery has been 25i-NBOMe + pure Cannabis Sativa. It kicks it up so much almost to an breaking point visually. Theres no avoiding the visuals with this  

But as mentioned before:


Roll1n said:


> weed with anything is just GREAT.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

insufflated oxycodone + cocaine + marijuana = bliss


----------



## jeebis

due to recent experiences, my top 3 are by FAR:

1-high dose opiates + high quality lsd and the mdma/mda (no other cut) molly i used to get + weed
2-heroin + dmt + weed
and as of recently:
3 -60mg hydrocodone oral, 30mg roxi nasal, 30mg adderall nasal (pseudo speedball line as the roxi), half stamp of some very good h nasal, 20mg ritalin nasal (pseudo speedball lines with the h), then a huge dutch of some medical bud while chilling, smoking tobacco (namely hookah or cigs) and drinking with a friend. 

so stessed lately. but this was much needed. just cruising with some kpins and weed until sleep


----------



## treesmin

heroin+benzos+ booze


----------



## LOGan1314

GOOD QUALITY ( and i stress this extremely) methamphetamine, a couple hits of marijuana, and low-dose opiates (preferrable oxycodone 10 mg)


----------



## phatass

my favourite combos i've tried are

2C-E+MDMA
ketamine +MDMA
benzos and boeze
cocaine and heroin
cocaine booze n ciggs


those are the first that come to mind


----------



## Seyer

phatass said:


> 2C-E+MDMA


Do tell.


----------



## slortaone

my best drug experiance from memory was high dose mdma and 20mg oxycodone in the same capsual, fuck all tolerance to either,,. was beyond awesome


----------



## fuma518

heroin + more heroin.


----------



## LundiMusic

*Favourite Combo's*

Hope ur all well people 

I am curious to find out what peoples favourite combinations of substances are.
After getting so many replies I will tally the results up to find the overall favourite for a bit of useless information.

I strongly suspect Opiate, Benzo and alcohol will be a top candidate but we shall see...

I myself love MDMA by far the most on its own, however as a combination my favourite that iv'e tried has to be:

*Dihydrocodeine + Diazepam + Alcohol.*

Would love to know what other people enjoy the most 

Thanks
Luke.


----------



## benzo bars

Morphine + Diazepam + Cannabis


----------



## effie

There's a thread about this in Drug Culture - I'm going to send it over and I'd imagine this will get merged with that, hope that's okay!

BDD > DC


----------



## Smokey_McPot

okay! new favorite here -

im an opiate addict. i took my usual high dose combo of hydrocodone and soma.

couple hours later during the peak a pal stopped by with a couple ounces of G... and oh my god. its like, all the not caring and warmth of opiates with a very strong sexual rush to it. im never in the mood when im trying to catch a nod but the G turned me into a freak. i know downers + downers is a no-no but i doubt itll happen again anytime soon.. it was more of a timing thing.

best. nod. ever.


----------



## Opiates4lyfe

My favorite combo isssss Oxycodone anddd...... MORE Oxycodone!!!!


----------



## laCster

hydrocodone + benzos + d-amp + marijuana
oxy + methadone + benzos + weed
LSD + weed
MXE + suboxone 

those are my favorites


----------



## Seyer

Merged into our mega Best Drug Combination thread.


----------



## bupropion

Dexedrine, Haldol and butalbital.  Fentanyl would probably go well with this combination too.


----------



## azgaza

I can't choose so I'll name my top 3 or top 5 combinations..

Ketamine + DMT
LSD + Ketamine
LSD + Nitrous Oxide
Magic mushrooms + Ketamine
LSD + Magic Mushrooms

All of the above at the same time is fine too haha. I by the way also quite like opiates + ketamine or ketamine + GHB, not the savest but when paying attention to the dose proper nice. Speed + ketamine is also nice by the way, but those aren't naerly as good as my top 5 prefered combinations.


----------



## Seyer

azgaza said:


> LSD + Ketamine
> LSD + Nitrous Oxide


Those 3 in one are absolute bliss %)


----------



## Renz Envy

jay12345 said:


> (IM)Test + 1,3-dimethylamylamine + Piracetam



I lol'd

+1 for the post good sir. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Hydromorphone, heroin, and coke.. in the same shot. The ultimate speedball with legs.


----------



## mysafehome01

mephedrone, Jolly green granules, coke, MDMA and alcohol.

One hell of a night.


----------



## Ms.Martini

probably heroin, klonopins, some gravol, and a shit ton of weed. that's the fuckin life right there. and some dilaudids, yum.


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

IV/ MDA,6-MAM Combo?

I think that would destroy you?


----------



## Michael-2012

Weed with just about anything seems to be pretty nice for me. Que family guy song "everything's better with a bag of weed"  
But personally:
Coming in after a heavy night and then smoking a few spliffs with close friends is pretty nice.
Also the weed + MDMA combination, lots of love for first time I ever hallucinated and what really took away a lot of the fear of hallucinogenics for me


----------



## laCster

my favorites:  

-suboxone + amphetamine OR dextromethorphan + benzo + lyrica/gabapentin + marijuana + nicotine

-heroin/oxy + valium + lyrica/gabapentin + weed + potentiators (tagamet, DXM, promethazine/DPH)


----------



## Smokey_McPot

^^so lyrica mixes well with opiates/oids? i have 4 50mg caps and was wondering if i should try them on their own or mix em with some hydrocodone. from what i have read 200mgs isnt much of a dose and my opiate torelance is pretty big.


----------



## treezy z

pcp, crack, weed, alcohol, and nicotine


----------



## tricomb

M&M (methamphetamine&morphine)


----------



## boundforglorywt

start with some oxy (80-100mg) let it hit ya then pop 1-2mg of xanax let that hit you then smoke some herb, feels like heaven.


----------



## Dexed

Lyrica + AM-2201/synthetic cannabinoid X + booze OR temazepam - blissfully wasted.
IV hydromorphone/cocaine speedballs   - All about the rush.
IV heroin/d-methamphetamine speedballs + more heroin - Legs.


----------



## stratofortress

Not sure this is the place to ask my intended question, so I'll answer the title question first:

Poppy pod tea, ~40mg diazepam, glass of red wine, and some cannabis at bed time (usually about 5pm..)

Second question I wanted to ask regarded the safety of a combination I'm in the midst of taking at the moment.  Over the past five days I've snorted the best part of 700mg ethylphenidate (a ritalin 'analogue'... very moreish), taken about 80mg diaz (this is over 3 days remember...I've taken far more than that before), as well as 20mg nitrazepam (never had that before yesterday), as well as a bit of cannabis.  Tomorrow, as a birthday present to myself, I've 40mg oxycontin saved, which I intend to take, taking a few 2mg vals to keep the day bearable.  I won't be drinking.

So, my question to the more experienced users of these boards is whether or not tomorrow's festivities are asking for trouble.  I know diazepam, and nitrazepam to a degree, has a long half life.  I don't want my head flooded with benzos whilst popping 40mg oxy.

BTW, if it's any use I've taken all these substances before, in much higher doses, and been fine.  I seem to have a high natural tolerance to certain drugs (opiates, benzos), which is no where near as 'bad ass' as it sounds..


----------



## Tryptamino

Cocaine, more cocaine, more cocaine, and mountains of weed.

Also I'm a big fan of smoking lots of high quality cannabis while rolling, gives me a sort of pseudo-LSD type experience.


----------



## max_

loulou reed said:


> A black coffee (espresso) and a cigarette (I don't smoke anymore, but I can dream).




This.

Opioids + benadryl.
cough syrup (ephedrine + third generation antihistaminic) + weak opiod = best thing ever for monday morning.

I'm all for the weak stuff now, staying outta trouble.....


----------



## Deathduet

Booze + coke
Booze + cannabis
Booze + speed + cannabis
Speed + cannabis followed by more cannabis
Speed + cigerettes up to the point of coughing brown from obsessively making rollies and thinking I could put dry street paste in cigerettes.. aye those days.
4-MMC + cannabis
Booze followed by MXE
MDMA followed by cannabis [& not before ]

I'm too partial to a smoke I think, unless exclusively everythings comes with cannabis lol.


----------



## coralsands

dxm+ any (formerly) legal weed. 
dxm+ anything


----------



## ThyEffect

beer + drone + weed gotta be ;p


----------



## Seyer

coralsands said:


> dxm+ anything


Not MDMA, thats for damn sure.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I like MXE+Alcohol as well. Low dose both though or shit gets weird, fast.

I like valium+cannabis though I haven't had that since last summer and I avoid prescription sedatives because I like them too much.

I like phenibut and pretty much anything cept high doses of alcohol.

Methylone+4-FA is pretty nice.

Weed+Alcohol has led to some interesting nights, I just don't like the drowsiness.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Most recent: 

*LOW DOSE* Fentanyl + MXE + Klonopin + Weed.


----------



## coralsands

Iv actually never tried mdma. Really want to but i can never find it. Dxm +alcohal is great too but its probably horrible for you, i did once on accident( forgot i took the tussin and had a couple drinks before it hit) the room was spinning insanely, it was like being on a rollercoaster


----------



## phenethylo J

mxe+2ce+weed is a really amazing combination. They synch up so great together.


----------



## DexxStarr

High dose of opiate+ weed/cigarettes+ MDMA+ a couple shots
Dilaudid IV+ Crack Cocain+ Valium for comedown
LSD+ shit ton of alcohol+ Nitrous
Ketamine+DMT+ Nitrous


----------



## Sprout

Tramadol and codeine - feels exactly like Oxy :')


----------



## boomboomboomz

20mg Temazepam + 300mg Etaqualone.


----------



## phatass

recently tried this combo

morphine
nitrazepam
loprazolam
oxazepam
promethazine

ssooooooooooooo relaxing... probably the best downer combo i've tried... shame meprobamate isn't on the market anymore, a bit of that or carisprodol (not marketed here) in the mix would haave been sweet


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Smoking DMT after having taken an MAOI and LSD and/or mushrooms (preferably both, LSD if just the one - mushrooms if you have nothing else).

I'm kind of surprised I didn't just pop the fuck out of existence, or return to someone else's body, as everything leading up to it seemed to be leading up to a cartoonishly ridiculous climax, possibly with cheesy, comedic sound effects.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Oral meth -then 8 hours later LSD then when coming down 2mg Rohypnol.


----------



## Tryptamino

shreddedlettuce said:


> Oral meth -then 8 hours later LSD then when coming down 2mg Rohypnol.



wow, meth + lsd just sounds like paranoia hell

my favorite combo for party/social situations is amphetamines orally or if im lucky insufflated cocaine mixed with a little bit of alcohol and just the tiniest bit of herb


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> wow, meth + lsd just sounds like paranoia hell



Nah, it was awesome.
(Also knowing I had the Rohyp made it so much better)


----------



## Tryptamino

shreddedlettuce said:


> Nah, it was awesome.
> (Also knowing I had the Rohyp made it so much better)



I've never tried rohypnol, but I heard it makes you unable to move. Sounds like something that would even further the paranoia. Stimulants and psychedelics shouldn't be mixed, except, of course, for MDMA. I heard that meth and mescaline synergize really uniquely and created an extremely euphoric experience. I'm not gonna try it though, after my last shroom trip (the worst trip of my life, tooka half ounce and went to the ER), psychedelic drugs are something I treat with caution and respect for their unique, powerful effects.
That's just me though, although I'm sure that if you had the same experience that I had, you would be the same. For a while, I had it my head that I was never even gonna do them again, until speed was fucking me up, and I needed help from our psychedelic teachers. You shouldnt take shrooms because you wanna get high or you just wanna do them, you gotta have a plan and a purpose, and you gotta take something from it, and meth probably takes away from that, so mixing them seems disrespectful to their power and knowledge that they have to offer.

Sorry for ranting and shit but I'm actually on a lot of meth myself so I'm writing nonsense all over BL, I hope I don't get banned or something lol

But yeah that's just my opinion on psychs and meth, and why they are not something I would recommend for anyone.

Also ima throw another combo out there, MDMA and meth, and then after you crash, some ketamine. Absolute bliss.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Ok, my last entry on this subject as it is all subjective.
And after a brilliant 16 hours when I took the Rohypnol, it felt like I double dropped some very strong MDMA.
I felt like a King of Kings, Emperor of Emperors and a Genie outside a bottle.

This was over ten years ago and I still remember that experience as the most positive trip I ever had.


----------



## Tryptamino

another great combo is mdma and meth, dangerous probably, but very VERY euphoric. some other ones are mxe and weed, opiates and weed, benzos and LSD or shrooms (the visuals are unaltered, however the mindfuck is dulled, and you can let go and allow the psychedelic to consume you and teach you without fear, simply enjoying the visuals without as much of a mindfuck). benzos and weed are the perfect relaxation combo, perfect for the end of a busy day to make all the problems melt away. finally, amphetamines and benzos/barbituates create a relaxed, jitter and anxiety free stimulant euphoria


----------



## maxalfie

Best drug combo for me has to be Heroin and diazepam,I just love the chilled out, no worries feeling that it gives me. 
My favourite legal combo has to be alcohol and cigarettes.For some reason the two just seem to go together so well.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

maxalfie said:


> Best drug combo for me has to be Heroin and diazepam,I just love the chilled out, no worries feeling that it gives me.
> My favourite *legal combo* has to be alcohol and cigarettes.For some reason the two just seem to go together so well.



Alcohol and cigarettes are the only 2 legal drugs, aside from prescriptions...  

Unless you want to get technical and count the over the counter pharmacy shit... but if you're older than, like, 15, they don't count... 

I guess you can count RCs too... but... let's just pretend this post had a point. 

I too enjoy a benzo and an opiate... although it's clonazepam for me. Add cocaine and... well... even better


----------



## Tryptamino

alcohol and cigarettes are my current favorite


----------



## ShotgunDave

4-fma lsd mxe (and one puff)


----------



## Folley

LSD + MDA + MDMA + Dank and hash + alcohol on the comedown is AMAZING


----------



## laCster

my favorite as of today....

400-800mg tagamet, 30-90mgs DXM, 25-75mgs of diphenhydramine on an empty stomach

_after 30-60 minutes..._

.25-2mg suboxone,  .5-1mg xanax, 30-60mgs temazepam, .25-.5mg klonopin, couple of tokes of marijuana, and newports

feels sooo goood


----------



## Cloudy

I love oxymorphone (high dose range) + desoxyn-methamphetamine (low dose range).  One of the best highs ever.  A little k and weed would have made it perfect.  Sadly not a combo I can do often.

Amphetamine salts + ketamine + weed = is like a better version of MDMA by far.

Ketamine + dxm + weed = was an orgasmic combo.  Granted I have had some of my best dissociative experiences on dxm so its not a nasty thing to add, ESP since the k takes away most of any physical side effects from the dxm making the experience really smooth.  It was kinda like how I first thought mxe was going to be like before I tried it, it's not anything like mxe.

DMT + LSD + weed = out of this world experience.  A bet some ketamine would have took it to the next level.  The combo with the addition of the ketamine is one that must take place.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Cloudy said:


> DMT + LSD + weed = out of this world experience.  A bet some ketamine would have took it to the next level.  The combo with the addition of the ketamine is one that must take place.



Man...makes me want to try this myself! I was trying to something to top it with but I can't really think of anything that would make this combo sweeter than wouldn't just be overkill or offsetting the balance.


----------



## Sprout

Tramadol and codeine - I actually prefer it to Oxy.


----------



## phatass

.....


----------



## DJHENRU

Shitloads of poppy(pods or seeds) with a large dose of mescaline, make sure you really go hard on the poppies but still get a full 10 ish hour cactus trip.

Mimosa + syrian rue

Amphetamine whatever foms, and FUCK loads of nootropics 
Best of the best.


----------



## Tryptamino

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> Man...makes me want to try this myself! I was trying to something to top it with but I can't really think of anything that would make this combo sweeter than wouldn't just be overkill or offsetting the balance.



that... plus PCP and nitrous... AND... *DUN DUN DUN* MDMA

you'd prolly die or eat someones face but ehhh


----------



## Synaptic Gap

Selegeline + mescaline/cactus + LSD + Shrooms + roxys + weed =  out of this world!!!!


----------



## edeezy33

Hmmm...I think I will choose ecstasy + ketamine + a bump of meth..... today anyway..lol


----------



## microtel

*Powerful Drug Combinations*

Whom has used this combination of drugs and lived to tell their story: 
Meth & LSD
Meth & Heroin
Heroin & MDMA
Cocaine & Demerol 
I really would like to know if this was heaven or hell? 
Or nothing worth mentioning.
Any combination, mix and match, of the above list.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Meth & LSD (Meth then 8 hours later LSD).
One of the best experiences in my life.


----------



## Engage

Sounds like a nightmare.
What was the next day like?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm going to move this over to Drug Culture.

BDD --> DC


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

Engage said:


> Sounds like a nightmare.
> What was the next day like?



I've never done meth but I imagine that doing LSD on the comedown from meth would be awful.

I think LSD+MDMA is pretty intense.


----------



## laugh

hitting the pipe while tripping with lucy is good times, keeps you going and straightens you out + iv had some insane visions of the vapour...coming up on lucy while coming down off pipe can get a bit freaky though as mentioned above.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Here's a good one:

Buprenorphine
MDMA
Dextroamphetamine
Alcohol
Cannabis (Blue Dream strain)
Clonazepam


----------



## laugh

dex and MDMA is good, same with dex and lsd ime

theres pretty much always ganja and / or liquor involved in the timeline


----------



## Ondine

will be trying heroin and ecstasy (mixed powder, nasal) sometime this weekend. I'll check back in and let you know how it goes


----------



## Jrhguitarist1

I have been on a three day run on meth and used shot of coke then a shot of morphine right out of the ampule. It wasn't as great or horrible for those three days contained a lot of personal problems but it got the job done. But altogether good.


----------



## Dexed

_rehab meds:_

1^ Suboxone Flim @ 20mg daily - yet the patient could get high from 1/10th the RX'ed dose taken sublingually (doctor is not aware).  

2^ Vyvanse 60mg AM - total 30 60mg Vyvanse

3^ 30mg Temazepam PM qhs sleep + 1mg clonazepam (prn up to three a day)  -  total 30 30mg temazepam and 90 1mg clonazepam

4^ *Ambien 10mg - total 30 of 10mg Ambein tablets*

5^ *Lyrica 150mg TID - total 450mg/day therefore final amount = 13.500g Lyrica in the caps. 90 total caps.*


 *** Indicate scripts written by my neurlogist, versus my pschiatrist and all of his writings shown as regular text. ***


Abusing these meds can lead to all sorts of permutations and dangerous combos, and I'm sure there's somebody who can see through my: 

ambien (5 so far, two tooted, three swallowed) + bupe (~2mg sublingual 13h ago, aded 0.5mg sub 8h ago) + lyrica (900mg 13h ago) + benzos (temazepam 120mg 6g ago, clonazeopam 4mg oral 10h ago) + booze ( a lot).    

I feel usesless..and still can't sleep.  Damn it.


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## BananasAndOranges

Mdma and weed. I have found amp and mdma ruins the mdma Completely. It takes the empathy.


----------



## Mercc96

Heroin + dexamphetamine + Lyrica.
MDMA+ Hydromorphone (plugged) + diazepam.
Diconal + Oxycodone + Pregabalin + dexamphetamine.
Oxycodone + Temazepam + Soma + Lyrica + a little dexamphet so I dont fall completely asleep.
Bupe + etiz.
MDMA + Nos
anything + nos

All of these with a little ganja are 10/10
Mmm fuck sobriety.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

Engage said:


> Sounds like a nightmare.
> What was the next day like?



Not at all.
I took the meth orally.
When I started to feel it wear off, I took the LSD.
Very positive experience with "controllable" visuals.
Once the experience felt like it was coming to an end(around 14 hours in total), I took 2mg Flunitrazepam.
I felt like a King.
Honestly.


----------



## Tryptamino

cannabis and more cannabis is my current favorite


----------



## daytryptr

mescaline and 4-aco-dmt is very nice. ~150mg hcl and 12mg 4-aco fumarate taken 45m later w/ another 5-10mg 4-aco 1.5hrs after that makes them synch up a bit in terms of peaking/onset/duration. Fantastic combo. 

kratom extracts, etiz and lots of herb is another cherished occasional treat. 

4-ho-met and 4-aco dmt half and half around 25mg fumarates total is pretty neat too. plenty mental, without too much mindfuckery and the 4-ho-met really makes it alot more visual. very little bodyload or nausea either. 

thp/magnesium/cannabis/low dose etiz is excellent at getting to sleep after tripping as necessary as well, along with insomnia.

finally, low doses of caapi w/ 4-aco is imho like ayahuasca lite, which is nice since you dont have to drink enough caapi to make you insides clean themselves out as is needed with oral dmt. Very similar head-space though. just without all the physical stuff with aya, which isn't always bad. the nausea is a fraction of what aya does tough.


----------



## klonodonian

For me it was definitely Pure MDMA (sadly I don't know the dosage I took) combined with 80mg of OxyContin (the orginal ones), split between myself and my best friend at the time. We were at the beach at midnight enjoying the surf and moon. We each swallowed 20mg of Oxy with some Molly. I smoked a bowl, he didn't. We walked around a bit, waiting for the stuff to kick in, then we headed back to the car to sniff the rest of the MDMA and OC, alternatively, saving some OC for last. This was long before I had my 180mg a day OC habit. Best high of my life.

We had lines of each cut out and waiting on the center console, car is all fogged up and we are parked at the beach at midnight. Cop pulls up next to us so close we wouldn't have been able to open the drivers door. Luckily the windows were fogged and they probably thought we were having sex. He microphoned for us to GTFO because the park was closed and we should be getting tickets. We GTFO'd. Drove around listening to Incubus, QotSA and I forget what else. A magical night of hedonism and luck.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

^Sweet.


----------



## laugh

yeh that'd be an interesting combo...hell smacky MDMA with the oxy would be goooood


----------



## Folley

In my experience, MDMA and opiates is a HORRIBLE combination. The opiates kill a TON of MDMA's effects, and the MDMA will keep you from getting any kind of nod. 

Complete waste IMO. Take the MDMA, and save the opiates for the comedown/next day... so much better. No fucking joke.



My long time favorite has been Hash + MDMA + LSD + mushrooms + Vodka + Hydrocodone (last 2 on the comedown only), although I think that when I get my 2C-B/2C-T-7 I'll be able to top it.



Someone asked me if I had any advice for a first time Jedi Flipper (LSD + MDMA + Mushrooms)...

so here it is!





Spoiler: How to be epic



I've tried it a few different ways, and here's what I've learned


My favorite has always been to drop the LSD first (I usually stick to 2 drops ~100ug+ each)....  About 2 or 3 hours into the trip, that's when I take the MDMA. I find it's better than taking it at the same time as the acid.. but you really have to time the peaks just right (take the MDMA like 30 mins before the PEAK of the LSD trip)

Just enjoy that for a few hour, and then when you start to comedown from the MDMA, that's usually the best time to eat the shrooms. You know those last 3 or so hours when you start to come down off acid, where you're still high, but barely even tripping? Yeah, well that will fix it lol. You probably won't need much... I've done a half eighth. You also might want to redose on the MDMA, but that can make the comedown a LOT worse too.



If you time it right all the highs really blend into each other, I've tried taking the shrooms with the LSD at first... but that leads to a really fuzzy and "mind fuck" of a trip if you know what I mean... it's hard to focus your thoughts.


If you take the MDMA first or at the same time as the LSD you're going to probably regret that... coming down off ecstasy when you're tripping balls is NOT fun, so keep that in mind!


Definitely take the LSD first though, it lasts the longest and gives you a great base for the experience


One thing you might want to try is taking the shrooms at the same time as the MDMA, although I haven't tried it personally




make sure to have plenty of weed or your downer DOC of choice on hand, the comedown isn't exactly pleasant lmao


----------



## afranzy

*with whats available to me*

I do 300 mg Seconal Sodium (by the way anyone trying to IV it don't bother filtering unless you got microns and don't miss), 600-800mg Miltown, and if i'm not down yet .5-1.5 Halcion…. *but definitely not something to dive into without a heavy tolerance* . A spendy mix but good one — buying reds from the pharmacy feels your buying it off the street *sigh* Marathon   -- Wish Tuinals were still around


----------



## Tryptamino

Opium + high quality Cannabis Indica. Feel you're body and mind float into a psychedelic nod wonderland.


----------



## Heroic

As of late, 4-MMC + Cannabis.


----------



## bigbadbergz

i like to use very high doses of cocaine and cannibas together i know alot of people say the contidict each other but it puts me in a very hypnotic state and just completely numbs me out...  i usually finnish off the day with a little one of the following seroquel, lorazapam, diazapam, zoplicone, olanzapine.


----------



## Seyer

bigbadbergz said:


> finnish


Lol.


----------



## falkor86

At the moment I had a glas of wine, two glasses of wodka-juice, a couple of lines of coke an mephedrone and a couple and 50mg of tetrazepam (muscle relaxant benzo) and it's very very lovely. While I wouldn't recommed it (strain on your body giving different signals constantly) lovely roll! 

Quit alco, on to water to keep hydrated and ashwagandha for detox/relaxation + multivitamin // for damage control


----------



## steelcitycypher

Heroin and Xanax! Nothing like it! Gotta B careful though. ODing is easy!


----------



## Marijuanster

Tramadol and Carisoprodol is my favorite combo at the moment.


----------



## tentram

a blast of dmt was nice while coming out the tail end of a reasonable ++ IM k dose (50mg) just earlier.  looking to delve further into it as it definitely has potential for some fun and insight.

have god a few acid trips on me to take the lsd + dmt combo all you kids rave about but will be stepping into it very very carefully.


----------



## zzz101

meth = boring
meth + OC; holy shit.

25i plus weed is great - if you like weed.


----------



## skibler

Really good mdma, clean acid, and shrooms on the comedown was pretty great for me. Another really good one I had on july 4 was, Folacin, Tramadol, and Alprazolam. Cant remember the dose, would have to look on the how high are you thread. I had low tolerances to everything at the time, and felt fucking awesome.


----------



## EEhouseEE

Vault13 said:


> Coke + Meth
> 
> Coke by itself is bullshit but a good quality 8-ball along with a gram of high grade crystal is nice. Snort a few nice opener lines of meth and then follow up the night with just the coke. You can go to sleep normally and you get none of the shitty comedown effects of the coke.



Sorry buddy but i dont give a shit how pure or clean that coke is...when your combining meth and coke,, you are not "going to sleep normally" lmao


----------



## EEhouseEE

My favourite fucking combos are a high dose of anyy good opiate...no drug in the world beats the feeling of that warm, peaceful happy fucking opiate high..i loveee it


----------



## Tryptamino

^idk if you just dont know what "combo" means, or if you were just so high you forgot to list what you combine with your opiate. either way is lolz


----------



## Pill2Chill

LSD+MDA+Ketamine. Never tried this but it just has to be fuckin' awesome.

I've done it with MDMA instead of MDA though, and that's my current fav _tried _combo of all time. MDA is way better than MDMA though IME, I'd really like to try this.


----------



## Jabberwocky

favourite combo atm is this:

40mg d-amph, 80mg oxy, 6mg bromazepam and 20mg diazepam and 25mg lyrica.

actually, 

40mg d-amph, 40mg oxy, 2 tabs of diconal, 20mg diaz +25mg lyrica.

beautiful synergy of drugs.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

weed and weed and weed


----------



## BawsStatus

iving oxies or heroin, clonazepam, valium, or xanax, and smoking a looot of pot.


----------



## Mercc96

Diconal + Lyrica + Valium or Clonazepam is awesome
Methadone + Lyrica and Nitrazepam for a heavy nod, abit of dexedrine if you want to stay awake to enjoy it
Carisopradol + Temazepam + Lyrica + Oxycontin/Morphine - melt into the walls goodness.


----------



## Tryptamino

Dextroamphetamine + Oxycodone + Weed (+ Ketamine? I like adding K to the previous combo, but it will definitely be a little psychologically overwhelming for some). I haven't tried that combo with a benzo, but I'm sure that would be a good addition to the combo.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

my old vote was a good shot of high purity coke and raw dope (speedball)

but since im on methadone now, i really like xanax, grapefruit juice and tagamet with some meclazine. its takes the right timeing but you can actually get a pretty decent high.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Dextroamphetamine + Oxycodone + Weed (+ Ketamine? I like adding K to the previous combo, but it will definitely be a little psychologically overwhelming for some). I haven't tried that combo with a benzo, but I'm sure that would be a good addition to the combo.



^Sounds like a good combo. :D I prefer Oxy+K+Weed without amps though and with added diazepam. I'd still take the dex, only after the ketamine has worn off, since that usually leaves me a little tired and I can't enjoy the ketamine high to its full extent when I've taken amphetamines.


----------



## Serotonin101

heroin, mdma, blow, cyclizine in a single rig. preload with grapefruit juice, tagamet. post load with small methadone dose and countless Newport 100s :D


----------



## Tryptamino

PillToChill said:


> ^Sounds like a good combo. :D I prefer Oxy+K+Weed without amps though and with added diazepam. I'd still take the dex, only after the ketamine has worn off, since that usually leaves me a little tired and I can't enjoy the ketamine high to its full extent when I've taken amphetamines.



Yeah, feel, I sorta alternate the dex and the k, too, cause while I enjoy the K + Amp thing, I enjoy it more when they aren't combined. I need to get some benzos to add to the mix.


----------



## LOGan1314

I think I've already answered in this but hi-quality meth, low-dose stimulating opiate (oxycodone), and two or three hits of some good bud (but no more than that it will overpower the other two.) mmmm that's nice!


----------



## argentina420

Serotonin101 said:


> heroin, mdma, blow, cyclizine in a single rig. preload with grapefruit juice, tagamet. post load with small methadone dose and countless Newport 100s :D



*jiiiizzzzeessss*   this lmfao  

or

oxy/H (oral for zeh oxy IR of course) WGFJ tonic water tagamet precurser and a nice dose of valium *happy stoned noddy face ;D* lmfao and some chain smoking  lol xD


----------



## Folley

Serotonin101 said:


> heroin, mdma, blow, cyclizine in a single rig. preload with grapefruit juice, tagamet. post load with small methadone dose and countless Newport 100s :D



Heh. You're not supposed to take MDMA and cocaine together... The two cancel out each other, I won't go into it in DC.. but yeah, not a good combo.



My dream combo would probably be something like 450mg mescaline and some medicinal edible hash pills. Then 50mg MDMA+50mgMDA+50mg MDE dropped as it starts to come on... I'd follow that by blasting off with 50mg of DMT right as the MDxx peaks, and hit some NOS as I come down. When the MDxx starts to fade, I'll take 20mg 2C-B which should bring the Mescaline back stronger... then start doing K, and finish out the night with a fat K hole and take 2mg clonazepam to bring me to sleep

Now that's a combo!


----------



## tentram

dmt & k was tits.

as is morphine and valium - well most all opioid/benzo combination when taken in safe, responsible doses.


----------



## Tryptamino

moar combos... ummm well heroin and ketamine and weed is definitely a favorite, coke and ketamine was really fun, coke and alcohol, d-amp and cannabis and alcohol, LSD and MDMA, kava and weed (its a surprisingly different feeling from either drugs), MDMA and ketamine, LSD and ketamine, MXE and weed, and more recently, cocaine on the LSD comedown, LSD and weed, nitrous and DMT, and finally, LSD, MDMA, DMT, nitrous, weed, salvia and ketamine. I did that once, all in lower doses, and to smoke the salvia and DMT at the same time, I packed a bowl of weed, sprinkled some DMT on top, and put salvia on top of that, and directly before smoking, I did a line of ketamine and hit a whippet so that everything peaked relatively simultaneously. at that intensity, having a bad trip is no longer an issue, and I saved up lots of money for that experience, and it was definitely worth every penny, even just the comedown of that trip would've been worth the money, that feeling of floating down from space was the happiest and calmest I have ever felt in my life. However, I believe I suffered some damage from that trip, because now I get flashbacks of that trip every time i take acid, although it only happens a few days after the trip.


----------



## Serotonin101

I've never had an issue with mdma and coke. if you could pm the details to me id appreciate it.


----------



## whynaught

mephedrone, morphine, and blunts and blunts of weed.  I haven't tried this particular combo, but I've mixed opiates and stims, and mephedrone and weed, but only alcohol with mephedrone for a depressant/meph combo. 

edit: maybe hydrocodone or oxycodone instead of morphine? I've never tried morphine b4 donno what its like


----------



## Serotonin101

if you got opiate dependancy, best combo is high methadone dose for a few days then iv bupe. can't beat it :D
also I hear at the peak of a heroin high, iv ~3ml of naloxone is incredibly strong feeling.


----------



## Rabidrabbit

Serotonin101 said:


> if you got opiate dependancy, best combo is high methadone dose for a few days then iv bupe. can't beat it :D
> also I hear at the peak of a heroin high, iv ~3ml of naloxone is incredibly strong feeling.



I will be sure to try those out right now, brb.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Folley said:


> My dream combo would probably be something like 450mg mescaline and some medicinal edible hash pills. Then 50mg MDMA+50mgMDA+50mg MDE dropped as it starts to come on... I'd follow that by blasting off with 50mg of DMT right as the MDxx peaks, and hit some NOS as I come down. When the MDxx starts to fade, I'll take 20mg 2C-B which should bring the Mescaline back stronger... then start doing K, and finish out the night with a fat K hole and take 2mg clonazepam to bring me to sleep
> 
> Now that's a combo!



Ohh man, count me in lol.


----------



## MJV

jesus you guys take some mad combinations! Notice quite a lot of opiate combos in this thread.  Perhaps fortunatly, ive never really got into that scene.
For me a favourite will always be clean MDMA & Weed.
Other than that weed + weed is always good.
Joint after a night of heavy drinking when back at home and chilling also has a nice feel to it.
intrested that someone said weed + mephedrone though, tried that a few times, always seems kinda pointless for me though. Mephedrone just kills any sort of weed high for me, to stimulating so always just ended up feeling i was really only just smoking for the sake of it.


----------



## Tryptamino

MJV said:


> weed + weed is always good.



Probably my favorite.


----------



## Heroic

MJV said:


> intrested that someone said weed + mephedrone though, tried that a few times, always seems kinda pointless for me though. Mephedrone just kills any sort of weed high for me, to stimulating so always just ended up feeling i was really only just smoking for the sake of it.



Hehe, weed is supposed to work in favor of mephedrone, not vice versa. Always liked this combo myself


----------



## electric wizard

lsd + n,n dmt + mdma = heaven
lsd + scopolamine = messed up dehydrated
lsd + mdma + weed


----------



## F1n1shed

Norcos + xanax + alcohol + weed  , it's a triple downer combo which is dangerous but if you keep doses at a nice level you feel like NOTHING can bother you. You just drift around with a relaxed body of pleasure, up for anything.
Quality coke + oxycodone
Xanax+weed
Heroin + meth
Alcohol+xanax+MDMA
Norcos or oxy + weed


----------



## xstayfadedx

The best combination I had recently was lsd + mda/mdma+ ketamine and marijuana.


----------



## Tryptamino

meth and temazepam. it's more euphoric when you smoke it than other ROAs, but smoking it fucks my lungs up too much, making breathing difficult for the next 2-3 days, among other problems, so I just take a temazepam sublingually immediately after snorting my line, and they both begin producing their main effects more or less at once, and it emphasizes meth's uniquely relaxing and euphoric properties while taking the edge off, keeping you stimulated, but without any side effects worth complaining about. with oral d-meth (Desoxyn), temazepam just makes it turn into a euphoric downer, no stimulation at all. 

also meth and weed is underrated, when I smoke very strong indicas when the meth's effects start wearing off, the weed is like 3 times as strong, and smoking a single bong hit of OG Thai sends me into a euphoric psychedelic wonderland and also makes me think in gibberish. It makes you feel very, VERY stupid, which can annoy me, because my brain isn't able to communicate with itself because it can't understand gibberish, so the simple act of thinking becomes an impossible task. If you smoke a smaller amount, the meth's stimulation returns and you feel the same euphoria and psychedelia albeit not as strong, only without the couch-lock and a distinct stimulation. Sorta feels like Ketamine-lite.


----------



## So8e

Opiates + Weed for sure, feels like heaven.


----------



## Ondine

I would love to try IM K+MDMA+2c-b someday soon. Has any one tried a similar combo intramuscular style?


----------



## snappleapple24

Well just MDMA is amazing by itself, no need to combine it. Other than that opiates + weed + benzos is the best. no alcohol though, just fucks up your high


----------



## tina16th

Two bowls of Crystal a joint of weed with crystal sprinkled. On it and a few redbulls for your dry mouth


----------



## kronedog

80-160mg OC
3mg Xanax
A few shots of jamesons
Then bong hit after bong hit all night long. Sounds like my ideal night.
Oh and of couse a hit of some nice crystal meth would sent me over the top into not giving a shit, aka God mode!  %)


----------



## Pill2Chill

snappleapple24 said:


> Well just MDMA is amazing by itself, no need to combine it. Other than that opiates + weed + benzos is the best. no alcohol though, just fucks up your high



MDMA is amazing when combined with psychedelics and/or K.


----------



## Serotonin101

Ondine said:


> I would love to try IM K+MDMA+2c-b someday soon. Has any one tried a similar combo intramuscular style?


I personally wouldn't do mdma or 2cb IM due to risk of an abscess from the cuts of street drugs (even RC quality is subpar compared to something such as pharm/vet quality k for IM). if you want to try this, definitely Micron it but I personally would IM the k if its clean and iv the rest. iv mdma itself is incredible. my friend said iv 2cb is awesome too, just use a small dose cuz its strong.


----------



## Seyer

Literally *anything* thats being IVd or IMd should be filtered with a micron filter. That being said, they may not always be available but when you have access, you should definitely use one.


----------



## Serotonin101

Seyer said:


> Literally *anything* thats being IVd or IMd should be filtered with a micron filter. That being said, they may not always be available but when you have access, you should definitely use one.


agreed. IM carries a higher risk of absesses (sc is even higher if I remember). so definitely Micron if possible. dental cotton is handed out at exchanges here as the next best "safe" alternative. but safety is definitely ranked like this: abstinence (ha like that applies here), Micron/wheel


----------



## Jabberwocky

best combo i ever did and will never forget... although retarded and probably should have killed me:

1 pill of MDMA, an hour into roll 10mg of dex, every hour bumping 10 more mg (snorting it), 2 hours in dosing 40mg of oxy and 1mg of xanax, continuing to bump dex, 40 more mg of oxy about 4 hours after my md.. stopping my dex and then just smashing about 100mg of oxy along with 2mg of xanax. what a fucking idiot i am.

best combo in itself was 20mg dex, 60mg oxy, 0.5mg xanax. perfect synergy. + lots of cigarettes +more oxy later +more dex +redbull


----------



## Droppersneck

Benzos+opiates+bourbon+soma is the best for me


----------



## Renz Envy

Meth and G 
after a long break.

Keeping it simple folks.

Personally just like reliving the first roll, except more libido. It's more safe than either drug by itself. Everyone I know that tries it is hooked.

The G-ball.


----------



## laugh

crystal meth + temaze or alpraz
coke + bongs + hash
mushrooms + peroni + bongs + hash
lsd + gin + bongs


----------



## phactor

That I have tried?

Cocaine+opiates+a beer or two (best combo for a night out at the bars) .. obviously this one is way too addictive and I have to stay away from it now

LSD+MDMA - A classic

Alcohol+Cannabis - At the right dose this one is great


----------



## Serotonin101

Droppersneck said:


> Benzos+opiates+bourbon+soma is the best for me


you call this combo "respiratory depression"? or how about "pill passout"? lol


----------



## Pissangel

showandprovekev said:


> does heroin and more heroin count as a combo?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DavidWhy

My current favourite is a nice strong batch of poppy pod (not seed) tea made with plenty of potentiators and a couple of 10mg Valium or 2mg of Lorazepam. That gives me a nice lazy nod to watch TV or listen to the radio with.


----------



## krazy4

LSA + weed. Felt absolutely amazing.


----------



## muie

Your preffered psychedelic (mdma/mda included) along with nitrous oxide and/or (not necessary but it extends the nitrous effects) small bumps of ketamine before doing n2o. Also agree with previous post, any psychedelic along with weed is perfect. 

For a nice sedation the preffered opiate (in case I preffer the more sedating ones like morphine rather than oxy) along with some nice hashish (instead of weed) and for potentation a bit of soma works better than benozs with most opioids/opiates. Overall a very euphric and relaxing feeling and still functiunal based on the amounts of soma and opiates cosumed. 

There's many, so far weed has gone well with everything with the exception of stimulants b/c you can't feel the weed properly and it if on cocaine it also slows the thought process (other love smoking weed after snorting coke), i guess its okay with cocaine but with methamphetamine horrible as in waste of weed.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

I remember quality MDMA with GHB on the comedown being fkin awesome.

Coke/Crack+Viagra+Valium+a kinky ladyfriend makes for a thrilling combo...


----------



## dankhead88

1. dexedrine, oxycodone, xanax, little cannabis
2. meth, heroin, a little benzo, little cannabis
Usually great for work, in small amounts. 
Amphetamines = productivity
opiates = less pain
benzos = less anxiety
cannabis = creativity
I don't condone this combo though.


----------



## tentram

guess i should add the pseudo-speedball of morphine and methamphetamine is pretty damn tits as well.  just gotta go easy on the meth dose so as to not miss out on the lulling into the warm blanket of morphine once the rushing of the meth has reached it's plateau.


----------



## RickLoL

Perocet and beer is my current favorite.


----------



## Illyria99

Fioricet + Xanax + Klonopin


----------



## Iwantitpuure

I absolutely love this mix as well


----------



## Iwantitpuure

Heroin and coke are my all time favorite


----------



## GodSpeedK

ket and weed is simple but amazing.


----------



## dankhead88

another old time favorite of mine was LSD and Nitrous Oxide.


----------



## reflekt

hydromorphone and cocaine from what i've tried. end it off with a nice valium.


----------



## Serotonin101

reflekt said:


> hydromorphone and cocaine from what i've tried. end it off with a nice valium.


dilaudid and c do go well together. similar length in rush duration, duration of high, and intensity. thought I was in heaven when I did it. blast off hard for sure. valium is nice to take the edge off for sure as iv coke wrecks me mentally.


----------



## Denise4141

Yeep! Cheers


----------



## Tryptamino

reflekt said:


> hydromorphone and cocaine from what i've tried. end it off with a nice valium.



indeed. the ultimate rush IMO, better than meth, although less overtly intense.


----------



## phenethylo J

GodSpeedK said:


> ket and weed is simple but amazing.



It is such a great combo. Nothing like sitting in the back yard after some lines of K hitting the bowl. I find weed intensifies the trip way more with dissasociatives way more than with psychedelics.


----------



## Delsyd

MXE and tramadol makes for real good time.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Bourbon and more bourbon.


----------



## JustaChippa

A Lortab and a half of a blue Xanax football in the evening.  Elation, relaxation, all rough edges smoothed out.  It's been awhile since I could partake of that combo on the reg; since I moved up north, I have not been back to a doctor for purposes of getting new scripts.  

For a time (short time) in the eighties, I enjoyed expensive foreign beers with some lines of coke, but that phase lasted all of a month.  I liked the cocaine too much; it is the only substance I have ever walked away from and never looked back.  I could see where that was going, and knowing myself, it was nowhere good.  The beer, however, had me by the short and curlies for a couple decades till I discovered opiates.  Now the very smell of alcohol is enough to make me want to hurl.


----------



## Tryptamino

JustaChippa said:


> A Lortab and a half of a blue Xanax football in the evening.  Elation, relaxation, all rough edges smoothed out.  It's been awhile since I could partake of that combo on the reg; since I moved up north, I have not been back to a doctor for purposes of getting new scripts.
> 
> For a time (short time) in the eighties, I enjoyed expensive foreign beers with some lines of coke, but that phase lasted all of a month.  I liked the cocaine too much; it is the only substance I have ever walked away from and never looked back.  I could see where that was going, and knowing myself, it was nowhere good.  The beer, however, had me by the short and curlies for a couple decades till I discovered opiates.  *Now the very smell of alcohol is enough to make me want to hurl.*



that'll be the opiates


----------



## phenethylo J

2c-b+ketamine
dmt+ketamine
2c-b+ketamine+dmt(My god was that  an amazing trip. I hit the dmt while in my back yard under the stars. I stood in the same spot frozen for so  long lost in the beauty of the world around me. A river came flowing through my yard and went right up to me.)

4-meo-pcp+ 4aco-det(vaped)
4-meo-pcp+morphine(Please note this is probely not that safe combo do to respiratory depression. I have a tolerence because I am a pain patient and I made sure the dose wasn't that high. It put me me in this nice dreamy noddy state. It was a very  differnt nod it was kinda like falling into little mini holes.

and of coarse bud goes great with psychedelic, dissasociative, and opiate I have done.


----------



## Bust

t. 00:00 IV heroin
t. 00:30 IV amphet
t. 01:00 IV heroin
t. 02:00 xanax / kpin a few mgs


rinse and repeat (but watch the benzo dose)


----------



## daytryptr

MXE and 4 subs are really nice, if you dose low on the former and medium on the latter. 15mg half/half acetylpsilocin and metocin with ~10mg mxe plugged was one of those memorable trips i won't soon forget. I just layed there and listened to miles davis for hours lying in my bed. Taking a shower on the comeup was amazing, and it really took the edge off of what 4-subs do to me on the comeup.

Another favortie psych combo, was ~150mg of mescaline and half a tab of (supposedly 200mcg) lsd. Great summertime combo to go out in nature and just chill. The mescaline just makes it all warm, fluffy, and it keeps going and going. Suprizingly long duration for low-med doses of both substances as well, its was an all day thing, but the set setting was perfect and it seemed to be a good balance as far as dosage. 

Finally a trypt coctail i enjoyed was 4mg of 5-meo-mipt, ~7-8mg of metocin, and the same for acetylpsilocin. It has it all afaik. the metocin brings the visuals, the acetylpsilocin makes it feel more classical and less synthetic compared to the mipt or metocin alone. The mipt was the icing on the cake, perfect in low doses with other 4-subs. Brings a bit of empathy to the trip, and at least for me, it really shines in combos. 5-meo-mipt isn't very visual by itself but i love the stuff. The other two rounded things out nicely, and the metocin especially i think really goes well with itt, i'd like to try  that one again some day. Along with a miprocin/5-meo-mipt combo.


----------



## Seyer

That reminds me, 350mg of Mescaline and 20mg of 2C-B was absolutely amazing.


----------



## daytryptr

Seyer said:


> That reminds me, 350mg of Mescaline and 20mg of 2C-B was absolutely amazing.



Man, that does sound pretty good .

I have yet to taste the 2c-b i have, but if its anything like c, i'd imagine it would go very well with mescaline. Perhaps once i get my feet wet a few times with b, i might give this a go, just not with 350mg mescaline lol. Or try it with 2c-c first, as i feel thats pretty light stuff, but very nice, and always hear people say its fairly close to b in its affects. 

speaking of other mescaline combos-

I took around 160mg of mescaline once with 250mcg of 25i a few hours later into the day. Pretty good combo, it basically just amped up the visuals and made it a whole lot more interesting as far as having that mescaline push there to compliment the 25i which ime, is a very selectively visual and somewhat shallow psych at that dose. It wasn't anything to rave about, and i'd prob take a bit more mescaline if i did it again to give it a bit more warmth. It just felt like the 25i was driving after i took it, it did not inhibit the mescaline affects, just like a lower dose would have been better, or you can never go wrong with adding a bit more mescaline. I prefer grandpa mescalito behind the wheel in almost any mescaline combos. 

Another good one is harmals from r-rue, pure yellow manske cyrstals (trick is to freebase and filter first, then dissolve harmala freebase in vinegar and manske, nice crystals first time compared to red crap w/o basifying first), not to get off topic. Combined with mescaline. IIRC it was like ~10g worth of strong black caapi tea, where 25 will be more than enough for aya, 75mg of rue hcl alkaoids, and 120mg of mescaline. I took a hike to an ridgetop with a volcanic rock formation on the top overlooking a valley/lake below and spent the whole time just watching all the birds, squirrels, hawks, a few deer, and lizards crawl around on the rocks. After a few hours of that, it became more introspective and sipiritual.

Fun times, you don't need much mescaline with harmalas, and its a pretty benign feeling combo, despite it being a phen, which are big no-no's with harmalas, i consider mescaline the one exception at low doses. Just be prepared for nausea :D.


----------



## t6apb

6APB
MXE
weed
benzos

its like flying through the cosmos at cruising speed, blissfully taking in the beauty  of the universe


----------



## VanWeyden

Fentanyl & Coke with a bit of bud later.

Buprenorphine & Amps when your opie tolerance is low and you want to be highly functional.

Never tried it but I guess opiates & a reasonable dose of ketamine would be great, too.


----------



## mikeman189

Agreed


----------



## adderallmonsta

*Poppy seed combo?*

Hey guys what's a good mix to do with poppy seed tea? What's your favorite combo....also name weither you'd prefer adding a stim or a downer with it....I used the search engine and couldn't find anything so exuse me if there is something like this out there.


----------



## ohshea

IV Meth and heroin
Meth first then once the insanity of the rush calms down to where you can function shoot some heroin.


----------



## adderallmonsta

I guess no one does these combo's lol thanks anyways


----------



## brutus

Don't bump your own threads. Combination threads aren't allowed in OD. 

I will send this over to BDD, can't say that it will stay open.


----------



## Swimmingdancer

Yeah, I don't think it's really suitable here either, since we're primarily a harm reduction forum too and "what's your fav drug to take with X drug" has no harm reduction value. Maybe Drug Culture? I'll try it there...

BDD -> DC?


----------



## DavidWhy

I have always found poppy seeds useless. I just enjoy the pods. As a combo I would have to say poppy pods with lots of white chocolate! :D


----------



## chrisone87

12 mg hydromorphone .25 gram methamphetamines and a splash of cold water whewww


----------



## Seyer

This thread went around like a cheap whore.

*Merged.*


----------



## phenethylo J

Once while peaking hard on mdma I took a few huge hits of salvia and a couple nitrous cartridges from a balloon right after I exhaled. I left the bed I was laying on and got transported to the floor of a beautiful rain forests. It was one of the most intense trips of my life. I was smoking allot of salvia throughout my roll that night. It went very well and gave it an interesting abstract psychedelic edge.


----------



## BurroughsTheCat

Diphenhydramine taken 40 mins before a mix of heroin, flurazepam and cocaine HCL. Several Cuba Libre's while riding that high. The cocaine's nervous energy and rough edges are smoothed out by the heroin. But the rush of the cocaine makes you notice and enjoy the job that heroin does. The flurazepam and diphenhydramine just amps up the nod that brings you down like a parachute and the rum makes the ground bouncy and soft.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

^quite the combination

don't really know, I'd have to say weed and opiates in general


----------



## BurroughsTheCat

It's a rare treat man, really rare! its so hard to get decent coke here and the Dalmanes that are soluble are vanishing fast. Being replaced with ones that turn to jelly in the spoon. Kinda like the way Oxycontin with OC on it is getting rare in America(or so I read).
I've done stupid shit like bang up sleeping tablets with smack but not anymore. Not worth the risk. 
So while that would be my ideal combo, ive had it before and just went to heaven, it needs the stars to be in alignment or something to happen again!


----------



## fivelinefury

It may be dangerous if not careful, but Benzos, Opiates and Alcohol is favorite for me :D


----------



## Unionjack

Diconal and Tuinal  5 diconal and 2 200mg Tuinal or Seconal or Sodium Amytal. A great gouch and you start talking to people not there.
Coke and Ketamin
Heroin and coke a classic
Heroin and mdma


----------



## Mass08

smoking crack after shooting dope


----------



## blight12

tentram said:


> guess i should add the pseudo-speedball of morphine and methamphetamine is pretty damn tits as well.  just gotta go easy on the meth dose so as to not miss out on the lulling into the warm blanket of morphine once the rushing of the meth has reached it's plateau.



HTF did you get this right? I tried this and ended up in the worst mess I have ever been in. Check my BDD thread (which only 1 person replied to) FYI.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Can't beat the classic speedball in my mind.. Good ole' fashioned H and coke. Perhaps _the_ greatest feeling in the world.. and responsible for a lot of pain and misery in my life, hah.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Opiate + weed + benzo.  Tobacco as well if one partakes.  Alcohol optional or in place of missing benzo.

Psychedelic(s) + weed.  Nuff said.

When in dire straits, as I often am:   Weed and alcohol; enough of both will do the trick.


----------



## Serotonin101

cannonballs are cool for experienced users: coke+meth+heroin in a single rig. I call it the cannon ball cuz it hits you fucking hard.


----------



## down508

I like speedballs I.v. people that said they didn't like them always follow with "but I snorted it. Same thing with dope, one kid told me he shot dope and it was nothing special and never tried it again. I said well you missed the shot. He said "no I didn't its normal for a bubble to form at the injection site.

Anyways Mdma and coke is a weird one. I was on like 4 pills one day (green stars from back on the day) and j got a gram of coke and did a fat line. The menace visuals disappeared instantly and I was like hey what the hell. Then 40 minutes later I was rolling again like nothing happened.


----------



## onetwo

di.ACE.tyl.rob said:


> Eat 2 pills of MDMA...
> 
> Wait an hour...
> 
> While peaking break out 200mg of coke and 200mg of diesel...
> 
> Snort up nose...
> 
> Wait 15 minutes...
> 
> Smoke massive bong of headies...
> 
> Smoke a cigarette...
> 
> Enjoy life...
> 
> But for an everyday high, the best combo is opioids and cigarette. For one of those once in a while party high's, I'd have to say LSD + MDMA is a wild one (just make sure you have decent acid & clean rolls).



Omg the cigarette thing at the end just sounds like bliss.. Oh god craving one so bad.

Fun combo I've found is 25i-NBOMe and MDMA.


----------



## 88ed3

couple lines of that demon....maybe two joints of some sativa,if possible some diphenhydramine=blissful state for ~4hrs of dry orgasms every 10 minutes.fucking amazing.

the more the marrier.


----------



## Bigd555

*Favorite Opiate, ROA, combos and why?*

Hey guys!

I was just wondering what your favorite opiate is, what your ROA (Route of adminstration) is, and why? Also if you have any favorite combos of opiates and other drugs, please post those also.

For me this is an easy question. My favorite Opiate is *Dilaudid*. I love the God Tier rush of Dilaudid. I have been prescribed every type of opiate, trying to find one that helps my form of muscular dystrophy called "Charcot Marie Tooth Disease" which causes your nerves to die (neuropathy) and when they die it sends immense amounts of pain signals to your brain (sometimes worse than the pain of cancer, like in my situation). 

I have been prescribed butrans (bupe patches), Oxycodone IR's and Oxydose (liquid oxy), 50ug-100ug fent patches (both mylan and regular liquid filled), fent lolipops, Opana's, Mscotin 60mg AND 100mg, and then finally Dilaudid. I didnt start with injecting Dilaudid but now its the only ROA worth using with Dilaudid. I love how Dilaudid has very little legs where as others have large legs (as time goes on, I am starting to dislike nodding and really use only for the rush and a few hours of euphoric bliss). The thing about Dilaudid is you have to do the full shot in 1 shot, meaning you cant re-dose within a hour of doing dilaudid and expect to get the same rush. Right when the euphoria starts to dissipate from a big old 52mg+ shot of Dilaudid after a couple hours, then its time to get another shot in, and you can get the same rush as when you did your first shot. Also I don't know if this is me or not, but 1 out of every 9-12 shots gives me a noticeably larger rush, even if I take the same amount and even if I depress the plunger the same, and even if I am in the same vein (even though I switch injection sites after every single shot so I can save my veins). It doesnt happen to me when I shoot opana's or heroin but only with Dilaudid. Its like a getting a few free bags when you go buy a gram of H, just something added special.


My favorite combo is doing a 52mg shot of Dilaudid, and 20mg of Ambien in the same needle. Ambien when shot provides a very opiate like rush, and it doesn't have any of the same affects as Ambien taken orally (tiredness, memory loss and hallucinations when staying awake when taking Ambien orally). When Ambien is IVed it produces a opiate like rush, and then after the rush for 5-10mins its like an instant drunk feeling, kinda like alcohol in a pill! Occasionally when I am tired and want to be productive yet still get a big shot of DIlaudid in, I will snort a few lines of cocaine flakes and then when I am coming up I will do my shot. But I still refuse to do a true Speedball because I know I will like it too much and I dont want a 2nd addiction. 


SO guys whats your fav opiate, your ROA, and your fav combo


----------



## Bigd555

I dont know the rule about bumping because I didnt find it in the rules but BUMP!


----------



## lordnate93

fav opiate is heroin, fav ROA is IV of course, and favorite combo would be either the old pink opana/herin or fentanyl/heroin. or crack/heroin. im not very original


----------



## rexwayne

Favorite is heroin. Roa is iv. Combo? Either dilaudid and heroin or oxycodone and heroin.


----------



## majorigpa

to answer the opiate related question, i like to IV heroin.  my favorite combo would be meth, smoked, while snorting a bit of dilaudid with a klonopin to keep me on an even keel and a shot of dope near the end of my meth run.  non-opiate combos:  LSD/MDA, meth, smoked, some bumps of K near the end of my trip with some xanax and some smoked tar, simply because with all of those contraindicated and mind altering substances i wouldn't trust the signals my body is giving me enough to feel safe IVing anything.


----------



## Hiltoniano

This is not hr..


----------



## Bigd555

Sounds like everyone on here likes Dilaudid in different forms mixed with their fav opiate (usually heroin it appears). I absolutely love Dilaudid as I said above. It has the best rush of any opiate (although some people prefer the rush of Opana). The legs on Dilaudid isn't that good but if you have a near endless Dr prescribed amount 500 8mg's like me, along with buying 400 4mgs on the side you don't give a shit about the legs. Also once you been IVing for 3+ years you start to dislike the nod (although the euphoria is loved just the same) because when your on the nod, you can't get shit done. That's why I love God Tier rushes, little nod (a hour is good), and a few hours of euphoric bliss (3 or so). With Dilaudid the weird thing about it is if you try to IV 2 shots within less than a hour then the 2nd shot wont be near as good as the first. Whereas if you wait like a hour to hour and half and do your 2nd shot, then the rush is just as good. 
Thats the main reason I love Dilaudid, right when you come off of the nod (after a hour to hour and half) then you can take a 2nd shot and get same results as first. So if Dilaudid had legs, like Opana does, it wouldn't be as great of a drug as it is, plus Opana has just a tiny bit less rush than Dilaudid, and heroin has a little bit less of a rush than Opana. But if you love the nod and then you mix Dilaudid and heroin then you have a drug worth dieing for (I cant condone dieing for a drug, but its just an expression). 

Do a line of coke and then right one the come up you do a shot of Dilaudid and Ambien then you absolutely have a God's God Tier drug. Ambien shot on its own has a great opiate like rush, and none of the hypnotic type drug affects as when you eat Ambien and then you stay awake. When you mix ambien with any opiate in a single syringe then you have perfection in a needle (I refuse to mix coke in with my opiates, because even when the rush is amazing I know I will like it too much and start buying cocaine flakes instead of using it once every 4-6 months which is what I do now (pure uncut cocaine flakes from that certain deepweb website). But 3.5 grams of cocaine every 4-6 months isn't bad, and I have the self control to do it only on those special occasions.

But always wheel filter your shots. Ambien is especially dangerous if you shoot it without wheel filtering because of the 2 types of micro cellulose and that shit is like shooting up fiberglass.

Sorry if this is too long to read, I get talkative and I type a lot, also I tell some corny jokes when I am nodding on a huge shot (just shot 52mg of Dilaudid mixed with 20mg of Ambien). This took me over an hour to write lol.


----------



## majorigpa

Hiltoniano said:


> This is not hr..



very true.  should be moved to DC.


----------



## Tryptamite

Heroin iv

Heroin mixed with coke is beautiful. Can only get #3 freebase. Citric acid and heat = a brown heroin citrate solution.

Would love to try hydromorphone /dilaudid. What's dilaudid like mixed with coke?


----------



## rexwayne

I love dilaudid, love the rush too. Especially when you try and stand right after and every muscle in your body is locked up and your brain feels like its trying to escape from your skull heh


----------



## Obiez

Hmmmm.....
I'd kill for a gram of this one opium we found in a friends grand fathers farm. You get that, I'll fall of the bandwagon in a second. Combos? A certain brand of methadone with a shitload of diazepam right in the jugular.


----------



## RedRum OG

1) tar heroin IV - DOC for over a year, it just has such a wicked rush when you're used to it, the cocktail of alkaloids, godly 6MAM, it all hits you like a tank and whisks you under to the warm sea of gods. If you're used to powder it won't feel as good, but once you get used to it, yum
2) hydromorphone IV - the ultimate IV rush, just cannot be beaten. Also kind of special cuz with any other ROA it doesn't do anything with a tolerance
3)oxycodone oral - never disappoints, very efficient, good high


----------



## shreddedlettuce

OD---->DC.
Also HR?


----------



## Mercc96

I enjoy heroin or morphine mixed with dexedrine. 

When i was fortunate enough to get some hydromorph and #4 heroin from that well known deep web site those two mixed into one line had me nodding very well.


----------



## Pill2Chill

First off, please.. merge the 'favorite oral opiate' topic in here.

favorite: Oral oxy
Snorted oxy wasn't as good imo. I haven't tried any other RoAs with opiates.


----------



## Tryptamino

I'd have to say that my current opiate of choice is oxycodone, and my ROAs are oral and rectal, 60% of the dose taken orally, and the remaining 40% plugged immediately after dosing the oral portion. I don't think I've ever snorted oxy.

I like combining oxycodone with a bit of coke, plugged, and then after the coke wears off and the oxy starts to peak, i snort a bit of ketamine (just a _little_ bit). All of that on top of 10mg temazepam. I am careful with the doses I use, don't everybody go try this with huge doses, I had to titrate from basically threshold doses of each drug to get my doses right.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Heroin IV. Monster rush followed by pleasant heavy nodding.

Don't really like to combine too many things with strong opioids apart from weed (which I combo with everything) as they tend to slightly mask the effects rather than synergize for me. Crack/heroin was interesting but not necessarily much better than heroin in itself.

That's my favorite opiate with the ROA I enjoyed the most, but I no longer shoot the stuff 'cause I came a bit too close for comfort one time. Nowadays ROA of choice is plugging.


----------



## Tryptamino

Psychonauticunt said:


> I no longer shoot the stuff 'cause I came a bit too close for comfort one time. Nowadays ROA of choice is plugging.



Good choice.


----------



## azgaza

I only have experience when it comes to opiates with fentanyl, oxycodone, buprenorfine and codeine, I never took an opiate in another way then nasally and orally either, don't want to either these ways are fine by me. Favorite opiate would be *fentanyl*, ROA then being nasally (nasal spray). Second choise would be oxycodone nasally; I like the come up when taking opiates nasally, especially the come up of oxycodone that way but I much prefer the overal effects of fentanyl even if the come up is a bit less spectaculair. Favorite opiate combination without any doubt is fentanyl + ketamine; especially that first night... what a euphoric state that caused, really the best of both blended in for some awesome effect.


----------



## Tryptamino

^really? most people I've met who have tried fentanyl say that it is relatively mild and not very recreational (except for the people who've smoked or IV'd it). I took it orally once, but I was scared of OD so I dosed very low and didn;t feel any effects.


----------



## ohshea

Isnt this the same thread as what kind of opiate user are you thats somewhere a few pages back?


----------



## Chitownrawboy

i like taking dope by itself. if i mix bars or kpins with the dope i end up wasting off more dope because i dont feel it as much. so that being said literally dope by itself gives me the best high by itself. I don't like drinking on dope or poppin pillz really. If i have a headache or some bullshit ill usually pop 3-4 ipubprofen or 23 tylenol and do a big shot of that Hair0n


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## azgaza

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> ^really? most people I've met who have tried fentanyl say that it is relatively mild and not very recreational (except for the people who've smoked or IV'd it). I took it orally once, but I was scared of OD so I dosed very low and didn;t feel any effects.



Personally I quite love it ; I've also heared people sometimes find it less euphoric but also plenty of people who prefer it over plenty of other opioids; guess it's just a matter of taste as with anything really. For me fentanyl was actually the most euphoric, and by far the strongest of the opiates I tried and judging the high on its own I wouldn't really change anything about it, it's euphoric, strong, sedating and wonderfully good as a painkiller. More euphoric then oxycodone to me anyway, especially comparing higher dosages but I've never done heroin so I can't compare it to that. On higher dosages fentanyl has a good nod, dreamy, almost hallucinogenic in some way and is sedating to the point I was suprised by seeing my own arms; didn't feel them at all and didn't expect them there so was sort of startled by them twice.

By the way previous post was in a now merged topic; my actual favorite combination ever is LSD + ketamine + DMT + nitrous oxide; and any combination between two or three of those four also count. All combinations of psychedelics with dissocaitives count high though. But I must add the euphorica of the fentanyl + ketamine that one time was pretty much on par with the most euphoric psychedelic moments I had, just very different, so it still scores pretty high especially for a not-psychedelic based combination.


----------



## Opidopecake

Herion. Intravenous. Cigarettes. 
Actually I'm preparing my next shot in a couple minutes, will come back to tell how it was.

 While I smoke a cigarette


----------



## RedRum OG

Dope and coke, dope and coke, and dope and coke

But if we're talking more than 2....

High on weed then a Shot of dope, drinking caffeine, smoking a cig, then a blast of crack, maybe a small .5mg Xanax too (oral)


----------



## Opidopecake

I just did my shot a minute ago (heroin), and enjoying a wonderful cigarette, Either Peter Stockkebye Amsterdam Shag or a nice Drum yellow, rolled up with a filter. 
Can't beat that ( in my opinion) puts me in warm fuzzy bliss land)
Makes work so much more.... fun.


----------



## Opidopecake

I have never tried Fentanyl, I can't get a hold of it. How are people just getting Fentanyl to try? I would love to try IV. I just don't understand how people just seem to be like, "I'm gonna do some Fentanyl" and then they just go get it from their local friendly fent dealer. WTF, I've never even seen someone else do it. I WANT SOME, why can't I get it? 
sorry this is my rant, I've meant to rant about this for a long time, but the fentanyl discussion up here got me thinking the same thing here, and I couldn't resist ranting about my inability to procure some fent. UGHhhh..


----------



## Opidopecake

Dude Chitownrawboy...

DId you say that you take 23 tylenols? I hope you meant 2-3 tylenols... that much will kill your liver! please tell me you meant 2-3.


----------



## Justinian

*JWH-073 *& *Weed* - *STRONG* Euphoric, mind racing, and depth sight. - Possible users say they sometimes fall into intense and realistic visual situations like memories or events preceding to what your doing only if the user is new to JWH or AM-2210. ---*>* You can also, use SPICE as a substitute for weaker effects JWH is very intense so is AM-2210 so be careful and always use the correct dosages and do your research and get as much info on these drugs before you attempt to try them.

*AM-2210* & *25i Nbome* - *STRONG* Euphoric, and hallucinations, mind racing, and sharpened & depthed sight.

*2C-e* & *Ritalin *- *MID* Euphoric,  Jittery, color stacking , hallucinations, and lost of appetite. *<*---- Great weight lose product Ritalin lost me 45 pounds in 2 months.

*6-APB* & *4-AcO-DMT* - *STRONG* Euphoric, *EXTREME* hallucinations, and MDMA effects.

*LSD* & *DXM* - *STRONG* Euphoric, *EXTREME* hallucinations, and ...*.*

*6-APB* & *MDMA* - They go extremely well and feel very alike + bonus features from the 6-APB and lasts very long because 6-APB (Lasts 13 hours ish together.) - Prob my favorite.


--------*>* *i* *L*uv *D*rugs


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

benzos and opiates man,good dose of Xanax and methadone made for a long euphoric high, for me anyway 

dope too


----------



## immure

need some advice here!
yesterday my mate took 40mg's mogadon,30mgs ambien,30mg codeine, 200 diph, 2mg xanax weed and countless diazepam.
today hes just rang me to say hes had 60mg codeine,50 diph and is planning on doing all of combos yesterday with some dxm....
is this stupid????????


----------



## illustrious junk

Gotta be MDMA + opiates. Don't think I've ever been as high in my life as when I combo'd MDMA and heroin, absolute bliss.


----------



## Serotonin101

illustrious junk said:


> Gotta be MDMA + opiates. Don't think I've ever been as high in my life as when I combo'd MDMA and heroin, absolute bliss.


I second this. its God in a rig.


----------



## illustrious junk

Except I didn't even shoot it! God only knows what that's like


----------



## Dagda Mochta

I'd say,
1. Heroin and MDMA
2. LSD and MDMA
3. Cocaine and PCP

Temazepam and Lyrica mix well too.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Good, and I mean GOOD (as in close to if not pure) mdma, psilocybin, and orally ingested weed.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Sounds good. It's been a while since I did psilocybin. I should go visit my Dutch neighbours again soon.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

So far I've never had any combo I enjoy more than IV coke and H. It's Godly.


----------



## Folley

2C-B + MDA + ketamine + hash oil



There is no better combination.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Shrooms + weed: Haven't done that mix in a long time, but it's just perfect imo.
Weed + wine: Cozy evening stuff, I love it. I do it as often as I can 
Amps + weed + Jameson or rum - that mix is very bad for you, unfortunately, but it puts me in a state of total warmth and bliss


----------



## whynaught

shrooms + MXE for intense hallucinations that are immersive and almost tactile but visual


----------



## phenethylo J

4-meo-pcp+dmt
I started out by  hitting a small dose of the dmt once the 4meo-pcp started to hit me while walking around in my back  yard. After a little bit I went in the bathroom and turned the shower on; took a few big hits of dmt and then hopped in the shower and sat down. I got completely lost in a wave of colors and euphoria as the water crashed down on my body.


----------



## ColtDan

Mdma + dmt


----------



## Phase0)))

My favorite one for parties and going to social events where you are trying to score some female physical night company, I never doa anything else but my special combo of Methamphet. and some benzos. 

The benzo will get rid of the anxiety and feeling of heart racing, but the meth (which i usually do a lot more of, only a little benzo is needed) will stil lretain the feelings of extreme and good sociability, have motivation to talk to a bunch of different chicks and put the most effort in each one no matter how bad you are rejected by the privious one( who cares if they don't want to, even if they're extremly over rude, I don't care, I high as fuck still!) and also still have the libido and energy meth gives you. No paranoia and no excesive physical movements. Just ungodly and seemly unimaginable level of positive human interaction; you'll have an answer for everything and will seem like the most down to earth and realest person ever, with also the utmost respect and compassion mind you.

Yeah that's my favorite, benzos and meth. 

Otherwise, any type of downer and marijuana. Can't go wrong with that, it's the ultimate fast track to feeling like a heavenly stick of butter.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

LSD + mushrooms + MDMA + DMT (+cannabis, obviously).

The acid should be the dominant drug - maybe 400-800ug. About 45 minutes after taking the acid, eat the shrooms, maybe 2-3g dried. 30 minutes later, eat 100-150mg MDMA. 30-60 minutes later, when the MDMA has come up to peak, blast the DMT.


----------



## Crashing

Methylone + MDPV
Heroin + Crack
MDMA + Weed
LSD + DMT


----------



## Serotonin101

Psychonauticunt said:


> LSD + mushrooms + MDMA + DMT (+cannabis, obviously).
> 
> The acid should be the dominant drug - maybe 400-800ug. About 45 minutes after taking the acid, eat the shrooms, maybe 2-3g dried. 30 minutes later, eat 100-150mg MDMA. 30-60 minutes later, when the MDMA has come up to peak, blast the DMT.


I don't think id have the coordination to blast dmt properly on this cocktail when peaking on all that XD.


----------



## Mass08

After shooting a speedball I think there is honestly no arguement that it is the greatest euphoric combination in the drug world. Do any other speedballers agree with me? I just can't see it being beat it is 10 minutes of pure ecstasy. The greatest feeling I think I can comprehend, anything else would be mind shattering.


----------



## weekend addiction

Oxy + benzos+ weed.
I've done plenty of stronger drug combos but this one is the most euphoric without fucking me up.


----------



## XRl Billygoat

60 mg ambien, and 40 mg hydrocodone, and some weed would nice but cant smoke anymore.
But the ambien and hydros give me hallucinations and I feel like I am literally walking on cloud 9 with everystepp


----------



## ygrn

Hydromorphone + Clonazepam + Weed
Hydrocodone + Alprazolam + Weed


----------



## sweetsweetcyanide

There are many drugs i have yet to try but my favorite combination so far is weed and xanax


----------



## BK38

30mg Adderall + 250mg Heroin + 1g Hashish Spliff (Indica)

_or..._

40mg Ambien + 3 Brooklyn Lagers (6% ABV) + 500mg Blue Dream Marijuana (Sativa)

_or..._

150mg Tramadol Hcl + 200mg Heroin + 3 Hash-oil smothered Golden Virginia Cigarette Rollups


----------



## immure

LSD weed valium dxm or diph codeine or oxys....xanax for comedown best pooch swears by it


----------



## Folley

Psychonauticunt said:


> LSD + mushrooms + MDMA + DMT (+cannabis, obviously).
> 
> The acid should be the dominant drug - maybe 400-800ug. About 45 minutes after taking the acid, eat the shrooms, maybe 2-3g dried. 30 minutes later, eat 100-150mg MDMA. 30-60 minutes later, when the MDMA has come up to peak, blast the DMT.




I never really like LSD and mushrooms together, fucks you up too much. The shrooms fuck up the clear headedness of the acid and the LSD keeps you grounded to reality so you're not getting as much from the shrooms as you should.

The only way I really liked that combo was MDMA + LSD and shrooms on the comedown, eating them at the same time as LSD never was very enjoyable




My next combo should be 300-400ug of LSD, 100mg of MDMA, 50mg of MDA all dropped together. Once that starts to comedown FAT lines of ketamine will be broken out, probably with some 2C-B mixed into them to bring back the visuals.

Of course, plenty of weed, hash and hash oil will be consumed as well :D

Should be one of my best combinations, ever.


----------



## Pagey

IV heroin + cocaine has definitely got to be the best I've ever done


----------



## neversickanymore

Krowsnose said:


> Opiates and cocaine. Love it love it love it
> 
> Weed + benzos is pretty nice as well.



&


xanax and methadone  (about as smart as booze and barbs)


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Hah xanax and methadone are my daily rx's. To this day iv coke and heroin in a 70/30 heroin to cocaine ratio. Just that little bit of good coke in a big fat shot of raw dope. First time i puked so i dialed the coke back down a little. Never had coke that strong before, it was intense to say the least. As far as pure chemically induced euphoria minus visuals and all that crazyness, iv speedball is where its at.


----------



## neversickanymore

Mass08 said:


> After shooting a speedball I think there is honestly no arguement that it is the greatest euphoric combination in the drug world. Do any other speedballers agree with me? I just can't see it being beat it is 10 minutes of pure ecstasy. The greatest feeling I think I can comprehend, anything else would be mind shattering.




 “If God made anything better, he kept it for himself” WSB


----------



## Folley

lmao I'll take a 5 hour orgasm and the drug called ecstasy over a 10 minute rush any day..


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

neversickanymore said:


> “If God made anything better, he kept it for himself” WSB



One of my fav quotes by him.


----------



## Effect

Best I've tried so far was IV coke and dope. Almost wish I didn't try it... I would love to try hydromorphone, heroin, and cocaine all in the same rig. I'm sure the people that have done it must have found it to be incredible as long as the dosages were right.


----------



## pablo4545

weed+beer+weed+beer


----------



## Pill2Chill

Oxy + Bromazepam ( + tramadol for IMO a nice synergy and + weed also for a nice synergy)
Tramadol + Bromazepam + Weed ( + codeine for nod)
Tilidine + Bromazepam + Weed

All very euphoric and relaxing combos.


----------



## Hiltoniano

MDMA and Oxymorphone... you feel so damn good, its not a body buzz anymore, your body is buzzin! Complete mental bliss and love, and the best physical sensation that exceed what the imagination can contemplate. Careful not to dose too high on the opana or you cant move haha!


----------



## dielonnn

all time  best in opiates benzos and weed, also a classic is the herion cocaine speedball I would also throw some benzos in that mix too


----------



## weekend addiction

Alcohol, benzos, opiates, shit ton of weed, and some dip and cigs of course. Pretty expensive combo but well worth it.


----------



## Pill2Chill

Folley said:


> My next combo should be 300-400ug of LSD, 100mg of MDMA, 50mg of MDA all dropped together. Once that starts to comedown FAT lines of ketamine will be broken out, probably with some 2C-B mixed into them to bring back the visuals.
> 
> Of course, plenty of weed, hash and hash oil will be consumed as well :D
> 
> Should be one of my best combinations, ever.



Of that I have little doubt.


----------



## Toucan

The best I've done would have to be 4-ho met and 3-meo pcp, mainlined.
words, can't describe... It was incredible :D


----------



## aussie101

Hmmm... Used to be heroin,Xanax,clonazepam and shrooms. Or heroin and coke followed by flunitrazepam/clonazepam/xanax. 

Or any opiate with benzo plus DMT. Heroin and DXM was a cool trip. Oxycontin and morphine mixed with any aforementioned benzo was also nice. 

Unless i was going out partying. Then I'd candy flip MDMA with acid/shrooms, coke/meth and get drunk, followed by opiates and benzos when getting home unless i had a sneaky smoke/shot already in which case i would just chill. 

Smoking a few bongs or joints with any of the above mentioned would often occur. 

Now the best combo is just mixing benzos and chilling the fcuk out all day.... 

The life of an addict Uni student now trying to be clean


----------



## psilocybophile

6-APB and weed  Had a blowback several hours after the peak once and the visuals (which had calmed down quite a bit) rushed back up so much I couldn't see for a few seconds. Oh, and the afterglow!


----------



## Brian242

Mine is the Las Vegas Cocktail. Hydrocodone and Carisoprodol.


----------



## carniegirl818

I'm ghetto. A shot of H with just a tiny pinch of crystal. Gives a nice little rush and then the mellow H feeling without nodding off so much.


----------



## laugh

all of them INXS with lashings of bible readings and psalms


----------



## Mercc96

Oxy [oral]+Morphine [oral and plugged] (added warmth and nod) + Tramadol ( synergy) + Cyclizine/hydrozine and promethazine +  Dextroamphetamine or any other stimulant [plugged] + Pregabalin + Clonazepam.

Nitrazepam + Methadone / cyclizine +dexamphetamine [plugged] + pregabalin

Oxycodone + Clonazepam + Xanax + pregabalin

Oxycodone + Cannabis + Carisopradol+ Pregabalin


----------



## Tryptamino

30mg dextroamphetamine
5mg diazepam
40mg hydrocodone
1 hit of a particularly stimulating sativa strain

the d-amp actually increases the physical sedation and euphoria of the hydrocodone, while still being very mentally stimulating.


----------



## Mercc96

Yeah I used to find that dextroamp definetly increased the pain killing propertys of narcotics. One of the strongest 'rushes' I ever got was plugged 2-FMA and methadone.


----------



## weirdfish

mdma + weed + ketamine


----------



## Jman6181

Xanax and Heroin, booze, you know like one of those casual "going to your kids parent teacher conference" buzzes    LOL


----------



## crazycatman

As always, GHB + a beer or two on the come down.


----------



## Tryptamino

hydrocodone + low dose alprazolam + low dose lisdexamfetamine + a single toke of herb


----------



## daytryptr

mescaline/lsd

That was the trip that cut to the chase. The one that made tripping no longer a necessity, or perhaps the catalyst to find what i was looking for, in a sense of seeing what direction i needed to go in. At least for now.


----------



## Serotonin101

daytryptr said:


> mescaline/lsd
> 
> That was the trip that cut to the chase. The one that made tripping no longer a necessity, or perhaps the catalyst to find what i was looking for, in a sense of seeing what direction i needed to go in. At least for now.


I've always wanted to try mescaline. then try it with LSD, then try it with LSD and a blast of dmt at the peak to meet god again.


----------



## SamuelCaldwell

Hash, pot, nicotine and salvia. It was surprisingly fun.


----------



## THCified

Dissociatives and a psychedelic (as in MXE and 4-AcO-DMT). Also nice, 3-MeO-PCP and 4-HO-MiPT!


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

coffee and d-amphetamine


----------



## dippedattache

smoking weed after Xanax makes you sooooooo funkin sloppy..it's amazing


----------



## CageKennylz

Getting a fat key of ket just after coming up on a couple Blue Ghost pills (High MDxx) at a festival on NYE was probably the greatest feeling ever. Floated around the tent for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Hartless

IV Heroin n Meth.
IV Heroin n Coke.
MDMA n nitrous <--- oh yeah!!


----------



## escape20

MXE + Heroin + 4-aco-dmt

First time I tried this combo I was out of my fucking mind in pure euphoric bliss


----------



## HighonLife

Best? ooh thats tough, here are some good ones i like

Oxycodone + weed + cigs
Heroin + weed + cigs
Most opiates + weed + cigs

Oxycodone + coke + cigs 
Heroin + coke + cigs

MXE + 4 AcODMT
K + 4 AcO DMT

MDMA + weed
MDMA + K
MDMA + Oxycodone

alcohol + coke + benzos + cigs

Valium/Klonopin + Lots of Coffee + cigs

Coffee + most decent opioids + cigs

low-med dose mushrooms, high dose Soma and weed

high dose Amps + low dose benzo just to take a bit of the edge off + chain smokin cigs


hrm, what else. ill update if i think of others i really enjoy

EDIT: never done this one but i feel like it would be splendin so long as the gods didnt smight you for the H but: H + dmt in between nods

ha, just read thru my responses n i guess its safe to say i dont enjoy smokin cigs as much when im trippin


----------



## Yeagerx

I'm keeping it classic Burroughs and am going to say a line or two of heroin, dome a blunt, and drink a beer. The 1 beer makes all the difference, for some reason when mixed with the other two I get fucking ripped and get an intense high. 

Also 6 hits of good Acid and MDMA is amazing. 

I did heroin, meth, and xanax all together one time and that was too much, lost track of like a week was hallucinating from sleep deprivation and im pretty sure it was a plot to kill me(they were shady people) ahhh the good ole stupid days when i lived back east.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Heroin & nicotine
Heroin & cocaine
Cocaine & alcohol
Alcohol & nicotine
Benzos & alcohol
Mephedrone & opiates

Anyone notice a trend?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

When your girlfriend is being a grade A c**t, I prefer heroin and more fucking heroin.


----------



## Blind Melon

I got a nice body high from 16mg bupe under tongue + 8mg clonazepam swallowed + 5mg alprazolam swallowed + Tahoe OG hash oil vaporized + coffee + cigs.


----------



## LOGan1314

CageKennylz said:


> Getting a fat key of ket just after coming up on a couple Blue Ghost pills (High MDxx) at a festival on NYE was probably the greatest feeling ever. Floated around the tent for about 30 minutes.



MMMMmmm...drooling on keyboard......

I love just a couple small tokes of some good cannabis while peaking on speed or MDMA-


----------



## Jabberwocky

oxymorphone, codone, hydromorphone, bromazepam, dexedrine, methamphetamine, flunitrazepam and cigs all in one. down the hatch. fuck me.


----------



## sushibunnie

suma and valuim. drambuie and pot


----------



## Mercc96

synthetix said:


> oxymorphone, codone, hydromorphone, bromazepam, dexedrine, methamphetamine, flunitrazepam and cigs all in one. down the hatch. fuck me.



jesus dude, where you still conscious?


----------



## jayisspillz

mine is bud+ the best china white i can find.


----------



## jayisspillz

i gotta fix that bud+china white+some newports.


----------



## Folley

You all have no imagination...


0 - 300ug of LSD dropped with some wax dabs

30min - 100mg MDA + 50mg MDMA + 50mg MDE

1h - Nitrous the fuck out

2h - take 100mg MDA as a redose to bump up the MDxx hallucinations right before 200mg of DMT sprinkled into a DANK blunt

4h - 20mg of 2C-B mixed into a 150mg line of ketamine

5-7h - Lines of ketamine and hits of nitrous as needed (I'd need a lot. lol)

8h - Weed, hash, oil and more for the next couple of hours

10h - 20mg of Diazepam to comedown at the end


----------



## Seyer

Heroin + Cannabis
Ketamine + Cannabis
LSD + Cannabis

All you need in life.


----------



## Serotonin101

jayisspillz said:


> i gotta fix that bud+china white+some newports.


Are you my long lost sibling?? :D


----------



## Folley

Folley said:


> You all have no imagination...



0 - 500mg of pure mescaline

2h - 200mg MDE

4h - 5-MeO-MiPT vaporized in 10-20mg hits

6h - 500mg of the highest quality hash oil in a tincture under the tongue

8h - 4g of GHB in a glass of orange juice sipped over an hour

10h - 20mg diazepam and sleep


----------



## giger

my Aunt used to get them through pain management.





Opidopecake said:


> I have never tried Fentanyl, I can't get a hold of it. How are people just getting Fentanyl to try? I would love to try IV. I just don't understand how people just seem to be like, "I'm gonna do some Fentanyl" and then they just go get it from their local friendly fent dealer. WTF, I've never even seen someone else do it. I WANT SOME, why can't I get it?
> sorry this is my rant, I've meant to rant about this for a long time, but the fentanyl discussion up here got me thinking the same thing here, and I couldn't resist ranting about my inability to procure some fent. UGHhhh..


----------



## Toz

A fat shot of heroin after a heavy stimulant binge and some weed to go along with that.


----------



## Leegrow

DXM+Nitrous+Weed+Xanies+Cigs, nitrous  and cigs on the DXM peak, omg.


----------



## Blind Melon

My Favorite Combos, in descending order:

Pure MDMA + oxycodone
Cocaine + oxycondone/oxymorphone
Cocaine + Heroin + diazepam
Methadone +amphetamine + clonazepam
Heroin + alprazolam
Methadone + any strong benzo
Crystal Meth + alprazolam + hydrocodone
Suboxone + alrazolam + alcohol + cigarettes
DMT + Nitrous Oxide


----------



## daytryptr

Serotonin101 said:


> I've always wanted to try mescaline. then try it with LSD, then try it with LSD and a blast of dmt at the peak to meet god again.



Cactus tea and smoalked dmt, was a bit of a ride to say the least. Can't say something i'd do often or repeat without considertation, but holy shit. One of the few expirences, where language has completely failed me at communicating/describing what happened/was expirenced. Low dose mesc and 4 subs are a bit more my territory now a days, smoalked dmt, by itself, makes me sweat with terror just thinking about.

And regarding low dose dissasociatives/psychs, yes indeedums. 4-Aco-Dmt/MXE 12mg/12mg orally for the acetylpsilocin, plugged for the methoxetamine, very good combo. Can't stress that enough.


----------



## Mercc96

Methadone and Nitrazepam with d amphetamine
Morphine and clonazepam , xanax with crack cocaine or d amphetamine
Morphine with diconal and Clonazepam, xanax
Methylone and morphine
Dilaudid and methylone
Phenibut,clonazepam,xanax and pregabalin. With some morphine.
Heroin, Clonazepam and Crack cocaine.
4-FA, methylone and oxycodone.
4-HO-MET, MXE and heroin


----------



## EarthBounded

LSD-25 + Hash coffee


----------



## Dumbnut

Folley said:


> You all have no imagination...
> 
> 
> 0 - 300ug of LSD dropped with some wax dabs
> 
> 30min - 100mg MDA + 50mg MDMA + 50mg MDE
> 
> 1h - Nitrous the fuck out
> 
> 2h - take 100mg MDA as a redose to bump up the MDxx hallucinations right before 200mg of DMT sprinkled into a DANK blunt
> 
> 4h - 20mg of 2C-B mixed into a 150mg line of ketamine
> 
> 5-7h - Lines of ketamine and hits of nitrous as needed (I'd need a lot. lol)
> 
> 8h - Weed, hash, oil and more for the next couple of hours
> 
> 10h - 20mg of Diazepam to comedown at the end



Reading that made me drugwet. Holy shit.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Seyer said:


> Heroin + Cannabis
> Ketamine + Cannabis
> LSD + Cannabis
> 
> All you need in life.



Though I've never tried ket, I'd agree with the other two.  I'd posit that DMT + MAOi is requisite, too.


----------



## kah8

Have to add, 4-MMC + MDAI + 2CC


----------



## CageKennylz

Seyer said:


> Heroin + Cannabis
> Ketamine + Cannabis
> LSD + Cannabis
> 
> All you need in life.



Cannabis + *Insert almost anything* is a good time.


----------



## WhyNot

Agree


----------



## Ondine

Anyone willing to give experiences regarding a combination of heroin and 4-mmc (both intranasal)?
Positives? Negatives? One before the other? Mix them both together and sniff like your life depends on it?

Never tried the combo before or anything like it, really, but I'm getting a bunch of both in the next few days and looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## down508

I.V. Heroin and crack all in one. ooh I'm thinking about doing this now but I've got to hold off on any drug using til my appointment at the clinic in 2 weeks.

Yetamine is another one I used to make back in the rave days. it was without doubt the most pleasurable and euphoric drug I've ever done.

here's how you make it: crush up a gram of coke and dump it on to a flat non porous surface, crush up a gram of ketamine and mix it in with the coke, crush up a gram of high quality molly and mix it in as evenly as you can. the resulting compound is  a white glistening absolutely breathtakingly beautiful pile of crystaline powder.

we would just sniff it like coke, and although I'm sure it's not the best thing to put in your body, but when you have enough for a full batch and your among friends or even people who you just met at a party if your generous with your tiletamine (hell you have a 3 gram pile of sunshine you dont even have to be too generous, just give people fat lines) and they will love you forever. any current bad vibes in the room turn into love.

this is best done at an after party (preferably in a hotel room)

and to the dude above I've tried it. I call it a furball. I always did it I.V. but it is very pleasant.


----------



## Tryptamino

alcohol and cannabis, when balanced properly, can be pretty damn euphoric.

alcohol and cocaine is also an obvious candidate for the best combo.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> alcohol and cannabis, when balanced properly, can be pretty damn euphoric.



agree 100% with this.  have not tried cocaethylene in any significant amount though


----------



## Tryptamino

SirTophamHat said:


> agree 100% with this.  have not tried cocaethylene in any significant amount though



cocaethylene is the ultimate party high IMO, although the comedown is soooo terrible, and if you don't have benzos, it can make a gnarly meth crash look like a walk in the park. also cocaethylene is fucking dangerous as hell, especially with particularly impure cocaine (both drugs seem to have a vast spectrum of negative side effects, and they both are very easy to overdose on, even when taken on their own).


----------



## daytryptr

Bali kratom & blueberry "moonshine" (100 proof, hardy shine, but i bought it at a calfornia store to be fair), still hand crafted though. Tasty shit indeed as welll.


----------



## PurpleKush1

xanax + coke + weed + alcohol
xanax + speed + weed + alcohol
mdma + speed + ketamine + cannabis
xanax + heroin + cannabis


----------



## Folley

down508 said:


> I.V. Heroin and crack all in one. ooh I'm thinking about doing this now but I've got to hold off on any drug using til my appointment at the clinic in 2 weeks.
> 
> Yetamine is another one I used to make back in the rave days. it was without doubt the most pleasurable and euphoric drug I've ever done.
> 
> here's how you make it: crush up a gram of coke and dump it on to a flat non porous surface, crush up a gram of ketamine and mix it in with the coke, crush up a gram of high quality molly and mix it in as evenly as you can. the resulting compound is  a white glistening absolutely breathtakingly beautiful pile of crystaline powder.
> 
> we would just sniff it like coke, and although I'm sure it's not the best thing to put in your body, but when you have enough for a full batch and your among friends or even people who you just met at a party if your generous with your tiletamine (hell you have a 3 gram pile of sunshine you dont even have to be too generous, just give people fat lines) and they will love you forever. any current bad vibes in the room turn into love.
> 
> this is best done at an after party (preferably in a hotel room)
> 
> and to the dude above I've tried it. I call it a furball. I always did it I.V. but it is very pleasant.




Cocaine blocks the re-uptake of dopamine, while MDMA releases it. As such, the two drugs will often almost completely cancel each other out and should not be combined.


----------



## King_Willie

Dope+Bud
Bud+Mushies
Dope+Coke

3 Favorite


----------



## Seyer

obonzai said:


> Oh a little birdie got his hands on some nice new 99.7% 6apb hcl, and well he did 100mg dose being a trained bird and all, and well Seems to be the most euphorically stimulating experience of his body and mind, incredible, Not easy to find being so new, but ill be ordering more from my guy soon, After All A Bird Gotta Eat



We know its you consuming the 6-APB. Dont break the BLUA again.


----------



## SpikeBall

Nitrous plus any other empathogen, entactogen, entheogen, hallucinogen, or  psychedelic.  :D


----------



## NW-baltiland

Heroin+Cocaine+Hydromorphone/Oxymorphone in the same tool I.V.d is just about as blissful as it can get.


----------



## phenethylo J

mda+ketamine+cannabis oh the euphoria


----------



## FlawedByDesign

oxymorphone+mephedrone takes the cake when it comes to "hard drugs". But LSD/Ketamine/mushrooms/ a tiny bit of mdma is the most spiritual combo by far IME


----------



## laugh

cocaine and hash cones

pipe and alprazolam
pipe and temazepam

pipe and lsd
pipe and lsd and alprazolam
pipe and mushrooms
pipe and bongs

lsd and bongs
mushrooms and bongs

mdma and bongs
mdma and lsd
mdma and mushrooms

oxy and beers
morphine and beers
morphine and oxy
morphine and pipe
morphine and cocaine

and many many more..


> As such, the two drugs will often almost completely cancel each other out and should not be combined.


on paper, in books, journals and in theory that sounds good but in reality it is far from factual. i mean do you actually believe that or are you just regurgitating something you have rope learned?

i put it to you that anyone who any blows a line of coke and a line of mdma will certainly feel effects. i know myself i have certainly felt effects from this in the past. prac. always beats theory imo.


----------



## foxyG

I started with coffee, cigarette, and joint then added a tab ... LOL now bang.an OP Roxy or oxy wait half hr add a benzo then weed


----------



## Morphling

Heroin, meth, dilaudid and meclizine.  Produces the most amazing rush you can imagine :D


----------



## phaT-X

Not to new to the forums, but I usually just read, don't reply / post much. Wondering, what you think about disco-biscuits (hydrocodone) + coke, worth it? Also, been wanting to combo roxies + coke, but I cannot ever seem to get them "both" @ the same time, so it has eluded me, but I heard it's awesome @ the right dosages. I know opiates are great for when you are coming down from coke, and that is true. Btw, just snorting, I hate pointy objects! =0


----------



## weekend addiction

Good weed, good beer, Xanax, and heroin. Heaven every time. Very addictive and dangerous. It is actually safer to play with fire.


----------



## Serotonin101

weekend addiction said:


> It is actually safer to play with fire.


After swimming in a pond of gasoline. Lots of downers in that combination, but indeed it is nice when tolerance permits such a combo.


----------



## hangyourhead

Pure high dose of MDMA and MDA + A purple indica strain + diazepam + heroin/temazepam for comedown


----------



## DynoSpec

meth and ghb is awesome


----------



## xxxyyy

aside from the classic speedball, high dose pregabalin (taken ca. 90 mins before the rest) + GBL + alprazolam + flunitrazepam + midazolam produced the best GABA high i ever had. 
on a similar note, MDMA, pregabalin, GHB and 2c-b was ecstatic (hah) too.


----------



## hangyourhead

Plenty of ketamine for insufflation, IM, and, yes I enjoy IV Ket + 50mg diazepam sublingually + potent opi's for when the K wears off (my top 3 pick would be high-potency IV heroin, high dose IV morphine, or IV oxymorphone (If I cold get my hands on those pink 10 mg IR's! Damn they've become rare now!)

or 

IV ECP heroin + clonazepam/diazepam + LSD


----------



## RodJonse

Zolpidem and Hydrocodone.

Or rather, opiates and Zolpidem (but mostly those two). I can interchange Hydrocodone with Oxycodone if necessary but Zolpidem has no other z-drug substitute that matches it in terms of sheer euphoria. I'd probably pick a benzo like Lorazepam at that point and even that doesn't come close to Zolpidem, at least for me.


----------



## Slum Survivor

arthunter888 said:


> Shrooms and Oxycodone. The spine feels electric, body feels orgasmic. In short, 3 hours of [Am I about to jizz?]



i cant believe someone put this...    i had a horrible out of my gosh darn mind exp doing this.     the oxy wore off WAY before the shrooms, expecially because i took WAY too much shrooms.    i had that extreme nerve vibration thing u speak of.    its like your stuck in a permanent body chill.    i seriously thought i was never gonna be right again.   shroom body buzz X1000.

i actually just tried H + Coke together IV  for the first time last night.    nice!     i just didnt expect the slight pressure in my chest, kinda caught me off guard.   i plan on doing it again today and mowing the lawn!  lol.   i just make sure im real careful how much yay i put in the shot.    

btw i make my H shot up first, then i simply drop some (GOOD) coke into the cleaned spoon, and use the pre-made H shot to dissolve the coke and re-filter.  im pretty sure this is the way to do it right?

EDIT: old thread, F-me.  sry.


----------



## SwampFox56

I've always enjoyed speedballing. 

I usually use Adderall and Oxycodone.


----------



## Niggasbebuggin

the possibilities are endless really, and so many sound so good to me honestly. 

Heroin + Cocaine
Cocaine + insert benzodiazepine here
MDMA + MDE + MDA (different ratios of substance)
Benzodiazepine of choice + cannabis
4-FA + MDA 
4-FA + MDMA 
4-FA + 2C-B
Etc, etc, etc

Guess it all depends what kind mood I'm in. 8)


----------



## Folley

LSD, then a few hours later an MDMA/MDA dose. After another hour or so, redose with MDA and start breaking into some ketamine. Once that starts coming down, some 2C-B in with a line of ketamine will REALLY get you back up again in the most amazing way. Then some GHB for the crash, to make you fall asleep if need be. 


Of course, PLENTY of weed and hash oil all around.


----------



## Seyer

Folley said:


> LSD, then a few hours later a 2C-E dose. After another hour or so, redose with 2C-E and start breaking into some ketamine. Once that starts coming down, some 2C-B in with a line of ketamine will REALLY get you back up again in the most amazing way. Then some Heroin for the crash, to make you fall asleep if need be.
> 
> 
> Of course, PLENTY of weed and hash oil all around.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Brownpowder

1. MDMA + weed + nitrous 

2. K + weed

3. Quality coke + alcohol


----------



## Geaux Tigers!

Pregabalin, oxymorphone, weed, xanax, adderall, ambien. 

Quite a many of times...


----------



## SwampFox56

Geaux Tigers! said:


> Pregabalin, oxymorphone, weed, xanax, adderall, ambien.
> 
> Quite a many of times...



Besides the fact that taking a stimulant with a depressant can cause some serious complications; I never really understood why people like taking an upper with a downer (not opiate). For me, whenever I've attempted to enjoy such a combo - they've almost always canceled each other out. However, taking an opiate with a stimulant is something I really like doing, usually provides hours of fun especially if you have some weed around.

Also, I've always wanted to try Pregabalin. I've had extensive experience with Gabapentin and with no tolerance, you can experience a high that is something in between that of a Benzo and GHB, therefore I've always wanted to try the more potent successor to Gabapentin. But I've never been able to source some pregabalin....


----------



## midnight11

Personal favorite is gonna be...

-90mg oxycodone insufflated
-30mg adderall insufflated
-10mg diazepam orally
-A fresh pack of cigarettes
-A good movie or tv show marathon I can kick back and watch for a few hours while enjoying my altered state.


----------



## CymbalKid

fuck yeah dxm and weed go together so well


----------



## 20max10

I don't think theres many combinations that I prefer over the drugs by themselves
Speed + alcohol is pretty good


----------



## xstayfadedx

Don't know if I said this already in here, but mdma, lsd, and ketamine is the best combination ever.  I pretty much always do that even though it might not be the best idea  but it isn't an everyday or even every weekend thing.  I love how I can function on all of that and hold conversations.


----------



## Folley

^ lol that's pretty much what I say every time I come in here

It's always some kind of psychedelic mixed with some kind of empathogen mixed with some kind of dissociative



with plenty of weed, of course


----------



## Morphling

I'd modify that, slightly, to MDMA, heroin, and K.  Took(accidentally) too much LSD, will never do that again.  Then got into opiates, heh.

Oh yeah, don't forget the nitrous and weed, too!  FFs


----------



## pdoc

Herion + zolpidem + whisky = very relaxed


----------



## username13

High adrenaline activities and an opiate euphoria


----------



## Marijuanster

Not sure if I've mentioned this in this thread but smoked DiPT and Heroin is insanely good.


----------



## Serotonin101

pdoc said:


> Herion + zolpidem + whisky = very relaxed


IV heroin with plugged zolpidem is fucking fantastic! Gave incredible dreamy nods and just super euphoric. I remember sitting, staring at a wall, nodding and chain smoking having the time of my life. Then had a few shots of booze, threw up, then felt even better! :D


----------



## Skinandbones

*Most euphoric drug combo*

Hi I don't have much experiences combining drugs, but I've seen threads on the mot euphoric drug alone. I was wondering what you think the most euphoric combinations of drugs are. I can't really give a good opinion on this, because like I said I really don't have much experience mixing drugs.


----------



## alt 14

Mephedrone 100mg snorted + 60mg mephedrone, snorted.

Or a candy flip, but ime the LSD overpowers the MDMA(which tbh could've been a pipe, ketone, or something else)


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## ToTheMoon

LSD and Ketamine is my favorite


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

*For the come up:* Moderate H bumps throughout, MDMA 200mg taken at once, moderate cocaine doses until LSD, weed throughout everything, moderate benzo doses throughout the night

*For the come down:* High dose H x2, moderate dose MDMA x1, no more LSD, weed, strong benzos doses when the night if over, and at last, get laid, roll her ass off my porch,  and puff on my e-cig until I fall asleep.


Also, my suppliment stack (l-arginine, multi's, cimetidine, etc.. and a few more.)

This is just more for me personally, I'd have to know your personality and drug history to make a recommendation. 8( Also, I've never had a drug/sex combo as described before, there's always been missing 2 or 3 vital ingredients missing.


----------



## Folley

^ Cocaine is an NDRI, it's going to kill your roll a LOT. Add heroin to that and you probably would be better off without the MDMA



There's a pretty simple equation for the most euphoric experience possible though, IMO. 

a psychedelic + empathogen + dissociative + cannabinoid + GABAergic = Euphoria squared

for me that translates into LSD + MDMA + ketamine + weed and GHB




Don't be silly and just start throwing back random drugs at random times though, just taking anything you can get your hands on. Be deliberate with what you take, plan shit out so that the peak effects of a certain drug will kick in at the right moment for _that drug_. IMO doing heroin before MDMA would dull the roll, and certainly kill an LSD trip. and doing cocaine before LSD? Icky..


Best to save downers for comedowns IMO, take long lasting drugs like LSD or speed first and always, ALWAYS check ALL interactions between EVERY drug before hand. NOT AFTER!!! I don't get why so many people don't realize this when all it takes is a 20 second google search


----------



## 88ed3

Bomb pure meth.
+6hr,2 norcos
+7hr,1 bowl heavy Indica
Results=5 minute orgasm intervals.<agghhhh>


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Folley said:


> ^ Cocaine is an NDRI, it's going to kill your roll a LOT. Add heroin to that and you probably would be better off without the MDMA
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pretty simple equation for the most euphoric experience possible though, IMO.
> 
> a psychedelic + empathogen + dissociative + cannabinoid + GABAergic = Euphoria squared
> 
> for me that translates into LSD + MDMA + ketamine + weed and GHB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be silly and just start throwing back random drugs at random times though, just taking anything you can get your hands on. Be deliberate with what you take, plan shit out so that the peak effects of a certain drug will kick in at the right moment for _that drug_. IMO doing heroin before MDMA would dull the roll, and certainly kill an LSD trip. and doing cocaine before LSD? Icky..
> 
> 
> Best to save downers for comedowns IMO, take long lasting drugs like LSD or speed first and always, ALWAYS check ALL interactions between EVERY drug before hand. NOT AFTER!!! I don't get why so many people don't realize this when all it takes is a 20 second google search



Oh.. the method and ingredients I listed above are total wastes of money, I'm just saying what would prob feel best if money is no object.


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Folley said:


> for me that translates into LSD + MDMA + ketamine + weed and GHB



I almost agree with this cept id make it: Coke for breakfast, then later on LSD + MDMA + MXE + .5 coke at the end, then weed and benzo's until you crash. Fuck that needs to be on a Wheaties cover.


----------



## f33lg00d

Smoking weed throughout.

T-45: 50mg Diphenhydramine. Inhibits CYP3A4 to strength and lengthen opioid high and increase DXM to DXO ratio.
         1mg Lorazepam. Sedates, adds euphoria (carelessness style) and promotes visuals.
         30mg DXM. Staggered dosing increases DXM to DXO ratio. Adds stimulation, depth, trippyness, cures depression, and euphoria (childlike wonder style). Lowers tolerance to other  drugs.

T-30: 30mg DXM.

T-15: 30mg DXM.

T: 15mg Oxy. Adds energetic opioid euphoria, the base of the high.

Amazing body high with mellow trippyness. You can nod or interact as you want because it has the underlying stimulation to the sedation. Good for thinking, but memory can be a problem if you over do it (usually to much benzo's causes that for me). It even gives me CEV. It's so full and love filling.


----------



## Folley

NerdOnDrugs said:


> I almost agree with this cept id make it: Coke for breakfast, then later on LSD + MDMA + MXE + .5 coke at the end, then weed and benzo's until you crash. Fuck that needs to be on a Wheaties cover.



Well MXE has the same problems as coke when interacting with MDMA, but save them both for after the roll and you got a great plan lol



I found doing ketamine while the MDMA is peaking then doing MXE on the comedown is best, gives you the best of both worlds without interfering with that serotonin goodness

chop some coke and ketamine together and do that on the tail end of a roll lol, no disappointments there I'm sure. Funny thing is I've done most of the combos I mention in this thread..


LSD + 2C-B + MXE opened up a lysergic wormhole of love and knowledge and caused me to drop on my knees and pray as the music synced up to some sick ass holy chant I hadn't heard before.. damn I want to do that again


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Basically back in the days, like 15 yrs ago really lol, when id go to a lot of house parties and shit, pretty much any drug like mdma k or shrooms little alc and during the peak n2o. Craziest i think tho was smoking rocks and k and hitting a balloon. Def lost my shit a little. They were mostly really hard dnb parties and i remember the distorted saw wave synth bass slow down like half tempo and it felt like my brain was riding the saw wave wah wahhh whhhhhhhaaaa and when i came out of it everyone i was sitting with was looking at me lol, i dont know what my body was doing in those 60 or so seconds but it must have been silly.


----------



## SwampFox56

The best speedball using oral drugs only, by far, is 80MG's Adderall and 40MG's Oxycodone or 80MG's Morphine. 

Shit's awesome.


----------



## Seyer

Mescaline + PCP + 2C-B + Ketamine + Cannabis

Good times.


----------



## bukweat

Lately it's been kools and a cup of folgers. Sucks to be me sometimes.


----------



## Seyer

Coffee and cigarette is seriously a lifesaver a lot of the time.


----------



## bennyZA

SwampFox56 said:


> The best speedball using oral drugs only, by far, is 80MG's Adderall and 40MG's Oxycodone or 80MG's Morphine.
> 
> Shit's awesome.



I can most def second this.  The ultimate oral pharmaball.  

Best combo of all time: mdma, ketamine, and heroin / oxycodone.


----------



## neversickanymore

SwampFox56 said:


> The best speedball using oral drugs only, by far, is 80MG's Adderall and 40MG's Oxycodone or 80MG's Morphine.
> 
> Shit's awesome.


idk..  methylphenidate 60mg + 90 mg adderall + 80 mg methadone + 60mg oxy + 2mg xanax is pretty damn good!


----------



## Tryptamino

neversickanymore said:


> idk..  methylphenidate 60mg + 90 mg adderall + 80 mg methadone + 60mg oxy + 2mg xanax is pretty damn good!



ok seriously, people, you cant take a dopamine agonist with a dopamine reuptake inhibitor, they cancel each other out!

and IMO the best "oral speedball" has gotta be d-methylphenidate or oral cocaine with oxycodone. DRI's synergize better than dopamine agonists IMO.


----------



## jwreed91

1. Acid + weed is an amazing combo so pure and euphoric
2. Heroin+ weed+ amphetamine is the perfect balanced fucked up
3. Methadone+ mephedrone+ weed + benzo is fucking reckless but such a nice buzz
4.alcohol+ oxycodone+ weed+ benzo+ amphetamine the synergy is fucking indescribable
5. Mescaline+ MDMA+ weed is gnarly. Mescaline by itself is definitely the purest feeling trip I've ever experienced. Add a couple whippits and a lil bump of coke to any of those to create perfection.


----------



## neversickanymore

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> ok seriously, people, you cant take a dopamine agonist with a dopamine reuptake inhibitor, they cancel each other out!
> 
> and IMO the best "oral speedball" has gotta be d-methylphenidate or oral cocaine with oxycodone. DRI's synergize better than dopamine agonists IMO.


 I dont see how im doing that.. are you fucking with my head bigfan?


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

f33lg00d said:


> T-45: 50mg Diphenhydramine. Inhibits CYP3A4 to strength and lengthen opioid hig



fuckkk yea. I didn't even know this, and if true.. basically fuck all the diphen haters who think it's gross. %)


----------



## Folley

Seyer said:


> Mescaline + PCP + 2C-B + Ketamine + Cannabis
> 
> Good times.



Finally, someone else who knows what the good drugs are


On that note, LSD + 2C-B + Ketamine + MXE + GHB + weed was one of the most amazing experiences I ever had.. I didn't take the GHB till the comedown, but before that I was entering intergalactic wormholes and passing the test of good vs. evil. Some crazy shit, yo


LSD and 2C-B are amazing together, so fucking visual


----------



## SirTophamHat

LSD and 2C-B are fucking visual by themselves, you just gotta take a shitload of LSD and snort the 2C-B.

havent combined them in that fashion but i imagine it's incredible


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Anyone with experience in LSD (or something similar) and 2C-E? I'm gonna get to try that soon.... hoping for a visual masterpiece.


----------



## Tryptamite

Heroin and cocaine


----------



## Serotonin101

NerdOnDrugs said:


> fuckkk yea. I didn't even know this, and if true.. basically fuck all the diphen haters who think it's gross. %)


also the sedation adds to the nod, prevents the itchies (antihistamine duh lol), and when IV'd together increases rush intensity


----------



## Tryptamino

heroin + more heroin


----------



## Folley

SirTophamHat said:


> LSD and 2C-B are fucking visual by themselves, you just gotta take a shitload of LSD and snort the 2C-B.
> 
> havent combined them in that fashion but i imagine it's incredible




Nah man, bomb a FAT dose of acid then plug a hit of 2C-B in with some MXE... instant access to both space and time..Trust.


----------



## ygrn

IN 12mg hydromorphone + IN 10mg oxymorphone + diphenhydramine + high grade indica


----------



## Seyer

Folley said:


> Finally, someone else who knows what the good drugs are


What do you mean "finally"


----------



## unlucky1

Smack & Crack by a country mile


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Serotonin101 said:


> also the sedation adds to the nod, prevents the itchies (antihistamine duh lol), and when IV'd together increases rush intensity



I think what people don't get is, sure, diphen is shitty on its own. Most everyone here has prob tried it in above-recommended doses at some point...

But combined with H, MDXX, tramadol, etc... in low-to-moderate doses it mostly enhances the experience. You don't feel the "diphen high".


----------



## RodJonse

Hydrocodone + Zolpidem + little bit of caffeine = heaven


----------



## Kittensgotclaws

I need ASAP help. How much xanax and clonazepam mixed would make the best high or make you feel "barred" out??


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Kittensgotclaws said:


> I need ASAP help. How much xanax and clonazepam mixed would make the best high or make you feel "barred" out??



1 of each (assuming 1mg xanax and 2mg kpins) if no tolerance, 2 of each if moderate tolerance, 3 of each if high tolerance.


----------



## Tnich55

As dangerous as it is, though heroin always is, my fav combo is a nice shot of fire Atl brown H, chased about 15 minutes later with an insufflated 1mg Xanax. Some say its a waste.. I enjoy snorting pills and it sure as hell works for me, some would refute the fact that it works.. but it does damnit!


----------



## Seyer

Fucking ew.


----------



## Folley

NerdOnDrugs said:


> I think what people don't get is, sure, diphen is shitty on its own. Most everyone here has prob tried it in above-recommended doses at some point...
> 
> But combined with H, MDXX, tramadol, etc... in low-to-moderate doses it mostly enhances the experience. You don't feel the "diphen high".



I've already been over the whole "amphetamines and diphenhydramine are dangerous to combine due to CYP2D6 interaction" before. Just because it works with opiates doesn't mean it works with all drugs  the LAST thing I'm going to take with my MDMA is a night time allergy medication. 

It makes sense with opiates, it's scientifically proven to potentiate them and relieve side effects. I almost always take it myself when nodding. With nearly any other drug however, it's garbage.


----------



## cfl

gloeek said:


> heroine + cocaine



Speedballs are definitely my favorite


----------



## Cyanoide

GHB and Cocaine still stands. I've never experienced such euphoria in my life...


----------



## Maya

Alcohol and cocaine gave me an amazing high.


----------



## bamboo3241

im easy to please smack n cones


----------



## CokeBloke

Weed, coke, alcohol, then mogadons


----------



## skittlesxo

Cocaine and weed was the best combo back when i was doing cocaine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrflowers00

meth and oxy never had a rush like shooting meth and then 10min later shooting oxy


----------



## PsyOil

Life + lots of dxm


----------



## DrugsAccount

MXE + weed was amazing. Amphetamines, Weed, and Alcohol are beautiful. I personally don't like smoking weed often during shroom trips, but shrooms and MDA was...incredible.


----------



## CokeBloke

bigbadbergz said:


> i like to use very high doses of cocaine and cannibas together i know alot of people say the contidict each other but it puts me in a very hypnotic state and just completely numbs me out...  i usually finnish off the day with a little one of the following seroquel, lorazapam, diazapam, zoplicone, olanzapine.



This is a very good combo but I prefer using indicas over sativas--- sativas just makes menthink too much and enhances the paranoid state.


----------



## laCster

IV hydromorphone + cocaine (in the same syringe)

the best high, hands down, end of story


----------



## hypnagogic

K-hole at the tail end of a nice MDMA roll is my favorite combo. Love those incredibly euphoric OBEs.


----------



## Sprout

The alkaloids in Poppy Tea make a damn good combo; the 30 minute onset of Codeine, the euphoria of Morphine and a ridiculous half-life make for a fun combo, tolerance permitting,


----------



## Tryptamino

I really enjoy diazepam with some weed, but it sure as shit ain't the best combo there is.


----------



## Madhatter4

LSD + DXM = cosmic adventure


----------



## CokeBloke

Ok another good combo would be coke + cannabis indica + diazepam + alcohol


----------



## TweakFace

I'm not sure what the best combo would be since I don't use more than just handful of different drugs mainly ranging from meth, benzo's, weed and booze.

My favorite combo tho is crushing up a little crystal and some oxycodone and blowing lines of them mixed together. I won't use Heroin anymore, but the Oxy does the trick and is also my favorite opiate. Usually the meth overpowers the oxy high so I continue to do small bumps of oxy until I feel leveled out on both of them. Then when it's crash time, Xanax is my savior. 

I don't do this often though...


----------



## CrimpJiggler

*The ultimate drug combos*

Its clear that drugs effect everyone differently, and whats a good combo for one person, is a trip to the ER for another person. GHB + amphetamine had me wondering if I was about to die, whereas other people say its a great combo. So best to keep that in mind, what works for someone else, might not work for you. 

Heres my list: 

Amphetamine + benzos - It does something to me that I have never experienced on either of those substances alone. My mind is somewhat sedated, yet I can think rapidly and I have motivation to do things. Its great.

Opioids during amphetamine comedown - If I mix them, I feel nauseous but if I take opioids 12 hours after my last dose of amps, I enter this wonderful state that I have never experienced on either of these drugs alone. 

Phenibut during amp comedown - While combining these two drugs leaves me wondering if I'm about to die for 4 hours, if I take it after the amps are worn off, I get this state I can only describe as magical.

Benzos + psychedelics - Not something I do off beause it interferes with the lessons the psychedelics prevent you with, but taking benzos on psychedelics is a really pleasant and positive experience. 

Z-drugs + tryptamines - This is a weird one, not sure if it was the combo or just the 5-MeO-DALT, but I was staring at things directly in front of me and watching them morph into other objects. None of that psychelogical anguish and mind fuck that comes with shrooms or ayahuasca. 

DXM a few days after trazodone - I think trazodone causes a seretonin rebound when you quit after taking it long term. I had this profoudly euphoric experience on DXM like nothing I'd ever had before, I think a serotonin flood mighta had something to do with it.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Basic Drug Discussion --> Drug Culture


----------



## Seyer

*Merged.*


----------



## tweex

Selegiline+Modafinil+Meth

And a lot of variations thereof, frequently with meth substituted for 2-FMA and adding on nootropics.


----------



## clubcard

Dexedrine and Diazepam matched mg to mg. Not for people who like 500mg of speed at once but those of us who like 5-6 dexis on an evening out love it. You don't need alcohol, your alert & there is the dopamine thrill but the body is utterly relaxed and the longer duration of diazepam means that is segways from stim to sleeper (take both at 8, go to bed at 4, sleep at 4:15).

I presume 'purple hearts' felt similar but I don't have any reports on amobarbital but it's T1/2 is longer than dexamphetamine so I suggest it would be similar...

I know it doesn't sound 'BIG' but it was with great friends at a great club and we were not on the 'where are you from and what are you on' that MDMA users became. We were chiled to relax with a tall drink but could dance for hours....


----------



## Tryptamino

i like hydrocodone and dextroamphetamine matched mg to mg when i have low tolerance to both.


----------



## endlessnameless

*+* 1 half bottle of Wine _followed by_ a Q of heroin, smoked.
*+* 40-80mgs of Diazepam, followed by a joint when the effect peaks. Many times this can be a satisfactory substitute for the Heroin combination - though I do very much dislike cannabis unless its augmented with something else. Otherwise its frankly a rubbish drug that just makes me paranoid and depressed out of my *mind*.


----------



## ensta

Crystal meth and G

...didn't even have to think about that one


----------



## thizzkid

Since this is still active Ill throw in;

2ce+MDMA is incredible 

LSD + MDMA + MDA + 2CB is beyond words

2cb + 2ci + 2ce + MXE was a crazy one too haha.

Weed with anything is always a good choice IME

I just love Psychs combos hahah


----------



## SwampFox56

endlessnameless said:


> I do very much dislike cannabis unless its augmented with something else. Otherwise its frankly a rubbish drug that just makes me paranoid and depressed out of my *mind*.



This^^

I literally cannot tolerate weed if it's not combined with a benzo or an opiate. Otherwise it gives me panic attacks and exacerbates my psychotic symptoms. It also tends to make me very depressed for a couple days after I use it.


----------



## Not Again

It's so very dangerous to mix drugs. 

But I like Oxy and weed+ a little vodka and then a benzo a little later.


----------



## SwampFox56

Not Again said:


> It's so very dangerous to mix drugs.
> 
> But I like Oxy and weed+ a little vodka and then a benzo a little later.



My favorite combination I've ever tried, probably has to be 200MG's of Codeine and 6MG's of Lorazepam. I was nodding out and could barely keep my eyes open. I had an amazingly vivid dream that night too. That was probably the best night of sleep I ever got. Too bad I don't abuse my prescriptions anymore....

It's also too bad that benzos + opiates tend to lead to death.


----------



## FadedTryptamine

3-4mgs of Alprazolam+100-150mg of Methoxetamine up the nose. lovely/euphoric combo imo/e, waking up the next day gives me 1 of the nicest afterglows.
Methoxetamine+Acetylpsilocin(4acodmt) is also very nice strong combo that i absolutely love.

Hydrocodone+Codeine is also 1 of my fav combos. same for Oxy(30-60mgs)+Alprazolam(2-4mgs) imo/e.

MDMA+Psilocybin mushrooms+Nitrous is also very nice imo/e, highly visual/psychedelic couch lock roll that feels like bleeding euphoria that lasts a while ime/o. lovely shit.

Cannabis/Hash is always involved in all my drug experiences to.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Opiates soma an some nicotine via turkish royal
Mdma marijuana and nitrous
Both get me to a very enjoyable state.


----------



## Jimzip

For sedation: 250mg codeine, 14mg zopiclone, 5mg etizolam. 

For energy: 1000mg mephedrone, 1000mg amphetamine


----------



## hangyourhead

IV diacetylmorphine + IV MXE + diazepam

Just one out of many beautiful combos I will be posting in the future.


----------



## blue1995

For the best drug combos you can't really beat IV meth+sex or MDMA+Love, IMO. Call me sentimental. 

Also still love hydrocodone+soma cocktails. Mmm...


----------



## FluoTox

T - 00:00 : 50mg MDA oral
T - 01:00 : 100mgMDMA oral
T - 03:00 : 25mg 2C-B oral
T - 06:00 : 15mg Ketamine nasal
T - 07:00 : 15mg Ketamine nasal
T - 07:45 : Hashjoint smoked
T - 09:00 : 30mg Ketamine nasal
T - 10:00 : another Hashjoint smoked

Had this experience not to long ago together with my girlfriend. We both found this combination to be a very harmoniously experience with smooth transitions. 

Only at the peak of the 2CB the information overflow was a bit too heavy and confusing for my taste. Going to lower the dose to 15-20mg.

EDIT: Forgot to mention the Ketamine consumed was the S-isomer,  which is more potent than the racemat. (Thanks seyer)


----------



## Seyer

Only 15-30mg of Ketamine?


----------



## Droppersneck

My favorite in the world is opana, a fast acting benzo, fine grade bourbon, and a bit of quality coke with a ambien as a night cap.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

blue1995 said:


> Also still love hydrocodone+soma cocktails. Mmm...



Makes me a drooly mess just thinkin about it. Although I've come to love heroin an oxy for the massive amounts of euphoria


----------



## Morphling

Seyer said:


> Only 15-30mg of Ketamine?



Bumps are brilliant, not all of us like to get blasted to the moon on K.


----------



## Seyer

Morphling said:


> Bumps are brilliant


I agree but that still seems pretty low  Unless you have the S-isomer


----------



## Sebastior

Cannabis + a little bit of opium
Codeine + diazepam
Clonazepam + nitrazepam


----------



## Pill2Chill

Oxy, weed, low dose diazepam, low dose bromazepam.
LSD+MDMA+K
LSD+K

AH-7921 + 4-HO-MET was _extremely _nice too.


----------



## FluoTox

Seyer said:


> I agree but that still seems pretty low  Unless you have the S-isomer



Should have mentioned it, yes it was the S-isomer.


----------



## Seyer

Then that definitely makes more sense.


----------



## hangyourhead

A fellow BL'er and I were hanging out and we put together one of the most euphoric, blissful combinations I've experienced. Psychedelia, dissociation combined with opioid-warmth.

Started the night off with 0.25g ECP heroin and ~70mg MXE in one shot, as well as a few MXE lines up the nose. 

Then, dosed a half strip of top-notch LSD. 

As I was coming up on the LSD, we rolled up some "Disco Sticks", which is a joint with MXE sprinkled over the marijuana and yes, it is an effective ROA for MXE. The RC version of a Sherm Stick haha.

Dosed etizolam and diazepam throughout the trip to smooth things out, as well as lines of methoxetamine. 

As the peak effects of the LSD was wearing off, I ate a few more etizolam and made a fat ~.35 shot of china white. Such a warm and cozy way to come down from the trip. 

I'm always in search of the perfect and most euphoric narcotic cocktails


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

Heroin IV and pure freebase cocaine on foil...


----------



## jray41510

Lsd+mdma shrooms+mdma always a good time.


----------



## weekend addiction

Psychedelic Jay said:


> Heroin IV and *pure crack cocaine in a stem pipe*...



Fixed.


----------



## infectious

My fave simple combo is candyflipping (LSD+MDMA).  However, I used to frequent a now-defunct drug festival called Schwagstock.  While there, I would do what I dubbed a "Schwag", where I'd mix LSD, shrooms, MDMA, coke, opium, and of course, high-grade nugs.  That was EPIC!

Other nice combos: LSD+DXM; MXE+4-OH-MET; DXM+stims (amphetamines, or even MDPV); 2C-E+DXM (or MXE).

Lately, I have fallen in love with nodding while dissociated.  Opiate dosage required for nodding is much reduced, possibly up to 4x.  Due to availability, I'm most experienced with DXM+HC.  I can't nod on even 120mg HC alone, but on 500-750mg DXM, I can nod on as little as 30-40mg HC.  Anymore than 750mg DXM, and the opiate effect can not really be discerned.


----------



## phenethylo J

mdma+salvia+nitrous did the nitrous as soon as I exhaled the salvia durring the mdma peak and got transported to a rain forest 
mda+ketamine+dmt


----------



## Seyer

phenethylo J said:


> mdma+salvia+nitrous did the nitrous as soon as I exhaled the salvia durring the mdma peak and got transported to a rain forest
> mda+ketamine+dmt



Which combination was it that turned you into a traffic light?


----------



## phenethylo J

^That was just from salvia on its own; was my first time doing it.


----------



## Blind Melon

^Salvia has given me nothing but grief. Give me some crystallized DMT on top of cannabis + tobacco with some nitrous oxide for the peak. Now that is psychedelic heaven.

And two out of the past three nights I've hit the perfect high. A high so great I didn't think I would experience this level of comfort and euphoria without using heroin ever again. It was high-dose GHB + smoked crystal meth + medicinal marijuana. As I think I said on another thread, I honestly felt so amazing off that combo that tears of pure joy came to my eyes. 

It was as if I was experiencing Love itself as a drug. It was actually a little embarrassing being that way in front of other people as I was the only one on the G both times, and only two of the three and then three of the four of us smoked any of the crystal those nights. So needless to say, I was on another level entirely from the friends I was with. But they seemed to tolerate me, so I guess/hope I wasn't too bad.. I know I did my best to hold it in, but it was pretty fucking hard feeling like $100,000,000 and not screaming it from the rooftops. I kept trying to push some of my GHB on them (and I normally have a strict policy of not introducing anybody to a drug they've yet to injest), but most people seem a little afraid of it for some reason.


----------



## Leegrow

One of my absolute favorite drug combo is the level that Im on right now; Oxycodone, Pabst beer, and bong rips. Oh, and also a benadryl taken 30 minutes before the Oxy to potentiate. 

The total amount of substances ingested:

Oxycodone - 30 mgs insuffladed
PBRs - 2
Skunk weed - .4 in a bong

I feel pretty good, but still very stessed as usual. The only thing that could make this experience a bit better is countless hits of N2O :D%):D8(


----------



## Serotonin101

^or more oxycodone 

Been clean for almost 2 years but I can still think back to the best highs.

T-0:00 1liter grapefruit juice and tagament and 25mg diphenhydramine

t+0:30 1mg clonazepam

t+1:00 3 bag shot heroin (prepped with tonic water for quinine and 25mg diphenhydramine)
*grip chair for dear life as the rush comes then fire up a new port*


----------



## KyotoElmo

DXM then weed then lots of nitrous oxide. Feels like your mind is detached from your body and your floating on a cloud of amazingness.


----------



## alsalaz1

I look forward to more advanced combos, but so far: Purple Syrup & old school Halcion.


----------



## Felonious Monk

Serotonin101 said:


> ^or more oxycodone
> 
> Been clean for almost 2 years but I can still think back to the best highs.
> 
> T-0:00 1liter grapefruit juice and tagament and 25mg diphenhydramine
> 
> t+0:30 1mg clonazepam
> 
> t+1:00 3 bag shot heroin (prepped with tonic water for quinine and 25mg diphenhydramine)
> *grip chair for dear life as the rush comes then fire up a new port*



That made me shiver.  I've never IV'd anything but yowie..

When I used to mix opiates and benzos I'd say hydromorphone+clonazepam+cannabis was my favorite.

As far as combinations in general, LSD+cannabis is pretty perfectly synergistic.  I've had a couple amazing candy-flips as well (LSD+MDMA), but that's just a lotta drugs. (it's the only way I'd do MDMA again though)

Cannabis+hash+opium is pretty awesome too.  It's just a wonderful taste all packed in a large bowl or magically rolled in a J.


----------



## 88dood88

I think Vyvanse and Oxycodone have been the best combination I've ever tried. Massive euphoric body load, energetic from both the vyvanse and oxy, and extremely long lasting.


----------



## Tryptamino

Serotonin101 said:


> ^or more oxycodone
> 
> Been clean for almost 2 years but I can still think back to the best highs.
> 
> T-0:00 1liter grapefruit juice and tagament and 25mg diphenhydramine
> 
> t+0:30 1mg clonazepam
> 
> t+1:00 3 bag shot heroin (prepped with tonic water for quinine and 25mg diphenhydramine)
> *grip chair for dear life as the rush comes then fire up a new port*



what does the quinine do?


----------



## Felonious Monk

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> what does the quinine do?



Quinine helps the body convert heroin into morphine faster, which would potentiate the rush (not speaking from experience here).  It's why "scramble" is often cut with quinine.


----------



## Hiltoniano

88dood88 said:


> I think Vyvanse and Oxycodone have been the best combination I've ever tried. Massive euphoric body load, energetic from both the vyvanse and oxy, and extremely long lasting.



I've been using vyvanse and bupe together the last few days, it is a fairly euphoric combo. Obv not as intense as w/ oxy but still nice. Ill study for 4-8 hours on vyvanse then while still at the library let a 1/2 a sub strip dissolve under my tongue and once it kicks in I don't mind the wall home from the library anymore haha.


----------



## Cuhpcakes

anything with weed lol


----------



## gorgoroth

Dilaudid and Cocaine!


----------



## SwampFox56

Cuhpcakes said:


> anything with weed lol



In most cases, adding weed into a mix is awesome. And while speed + a really high grade dank is pretty fucking awesome every once in a while, it really offsets the speed. 

Because I take speed everyday, I don't like smoking pot that often.


----------



## Tryptamino

^Are you kidding, smoking a bowl on some adderall or dexedrine is great! Especially a nice indica


----------



## kobrah

Were not here to give you suggestions on what drugs to use.


----------



## DrPepper13

Acid and xtc/MDMA and weed


----------



## ex[ALT]

shrooms, weed , booze and weed!!!!

and for a uber chill night some sort of opiate, weed, some beers and little bit of coke just to keep you up...


----------



## MagickalKat777

MDMA/MDA/MDEA combo 2:1:3 ratio, ketamine bumps throughout and after the peak, salvia when coming down. 

Mescaline and MDMA

2C-D and MDAI

AMT and ketamine

AMT and DPT


----------



## Tryptamino

Mescaline and Psilocybin IMO the only non candyflip psychedelic combo you should even consider.


----------



## MagickalKat777

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Mescaline and Psilocybin IMO the only non candyflip psychedelic combo you should even consider.



That one sounds absolutely mind-destroying. I'll have to try that the next time I happen across mescaline.

I don't know why I never thought to mix a tryptamine with my mescaline considering the synergy that phens and tryptamines tend to have.


----------



## Folley

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> Mescaline and Psilocybin IMO the only non candyflip psychedelic combo you should even consider.



You obviously haven't tried 2C-B + LSD..



I'll more than likely be taking MDxx + 2C-B (hopefully LSD instead) + ketamine and GHB for new years. Of course, there's _always_ weed


----------



## Tryptamino

^I have, and I still found shrooms and san pedro to be better.


----------



## Folley

Better perhaps, but it's still very worthwhile  in fact, I had one of my most profound experiences with that combo (and some MXE..)


----------



## JunkieDays

Heroin+Weed+Benzo's..

Mmmm.


----------



## 《Plasticity》

aMT + 4-ACO-DMT + 2c-c + kush along with some opiates and benzos on the comedown. Guaranteed best 15 hours of my life, everytime 

2c-e + LSD was pretty fun as well.

MDA + 2c-i was... interesting

Weed + opiates + benzos is always great too if the benzo dose is on the lower end.


----------



## Tryptamino

Hmm... Really liking the .3mg bupe/35ishmg ketamine IV combo I did earlier (with valium and weed, of course).


----------



## incomplete

ive always loved the upper/downer mix. a speedball, a pseudo-ball with, like, oxycodone and methamphetamine, etc, etc.

ive had my head assplode in wickedly good but also wickedly bad with large, eyeballed doses of MXE combined with MDPV. i wont ever be going back there. its one of those combinations that really only need to be done less than a handful of time, blow your mind in the awe insipring side of effects while also, on the other extreme end of things, experience full blown MDPV and MXE psychosis for a few days. knowing every shot is likely bring your heart to a stop from the PV and in the back of your mind your just waiting for the moment your switch is just gonna flip and the grand delusions from the MXE have you sacrifice the guy across from you in the room. for the better of the world.

the above has been one of the craziest but also extremely enjoyable when doses are weighed accordingly, aligned with a smidge of HR thrown in there.


----------



## the_ketaman

When it comes to hard drugs I also enjoy the upper/downer mix. Many people cant fathom why id want to be stimulated and sedated at the same time but its not like that at all.

My all time favourite drug combo would be Crystal Methamphetamine smoked and IV'd with 2ml-4ml doses of GBL every now and then, a few grams of Ketamine thrown in as well as some grade A weed and either some Alprazolam or Clonazepam or both for if things get a litte sketchy from the meth and to aid with the comedown. This is a wonderful combo for sex and also just your average party situation but I know my limits with these drugs so I choose this as MY combo of choice, for many other its may not be enjoyable at all but I love it. Mainly the Crystal and G together at first as they are such sensual and sexual drugs for me not to mention they are both unbelievably euphoric, they complement each other so well at the right dose. But just like everyone in the gay community is crazy about Amyl(which isnt really Amyl most of the time, its Isobutyl Nitrate which I cant stand, I have real Amyl Nitrate which is much nicer) Im not the biggest fan, I mean if im sober then I like to have a few whiffs but on top of meth and/or viagra like so many people do I leave my Amyl at home if im taking meth because believe it or not I do try to take care of myself and Meth+Viagra, Meth+Amyl and Viagra+Amyl are big-BIG NO-NO's!

Then the K, If I want a break from the hecticness of the meth then I can have a big dose of K to slow things down for a bit or I can have a smaller bump and add another dimension the what im already experiencing. If im at the point where im nearly ready to stop dosing meth I might start on the K and pot and have some psychedelic fun and just a break from whats been going on. K and pot are both very comforting drugs to me.

Then once im finally ready to finish up and the sun is coming up(or might be well and truely up) then its time for some benzos', pot and a few movies to watch. A decent chill-out dose of G or K might be added and this is my fav harder drug combo as its relatively safe if you know what your doing and the drugs complement each other so well! Wish G and K were more common as they used to be :/


----------



## the_ketaman

Now when it comes to psychs which I have had the luxury of trying many, many of these in my short lifetime. It has been a long, long time since ive had any worthwhile experiences but ive experienced  2 psych combos that I hold very close to my heart as they were one of the few times in my life where I have been truely happy in the purest way.

The first was 3 strong MDMA pills and 2 decent LSD tabs when I was 15. I was at a house gathering(I wouldnt call it a party because this is just what we did, hung out at each others place with often 15 people plus and it was never considered a party) But anyway most of them were on MDMA, I think I was the only one tripping and I just remember feeling pure euphoria non-stop for hours and I think my friends must have got a contact high because they were feeling this euphoria like me. It was pretty special. Not al that visual though.

My other fav combo was when I had 1 tab of strong LSD, 3.5mg DOC and 16mg of 2C-I. Im sure there was a lot more to this trip that id need to thin pretty hard to remember but I do remember spending most of my time at the beach in a pre-historic land that truely felt like I was transported back millions of years. I think I wrote a trip report if anyone is interested. Im sure I have some trip reports involving some of my more interesting combos.


----------



## Cyanoide

For me Cocaine + GHB has been the most euphoric combination ever. I was so euphoric I could barely walk or talk, just intense euphoria. Pure hedonism.

As for psychedelics and dissociatives, Ketamine + 4-AcO-DMT was absolutely mind-blowing. It was a quite sedative combination but there was no need to move anywhere. Just lying in the bed was enough.


----------



## phoeski

heroin+xanax+mxe+nitrous


----------



## Tryptamino

Cyanoide said:


> For me Cocaine + GHB has been the most euphoric combination ever. I was so euphoric I could barely walk or talk, just intense euphoria. Pure hedonism.
> 
> As for psychedelics and dissociatives, Ketamine + 4-AcO-DMT was absolutely mind-blowing. It was a quite sedative combination but there was no need to move anywhere. Just lying in the bed was enough.



Cocaine and GHB is _fucking_ euphoric as hell, I went to Fuck Yeah Fest and saw Ty Segall and Joyce Manor on that combo. It was way too hot for that kind of drug use, especially in a place that gouges you for a water bottle.


----------



## RTrain

From personal experience I will say Heroin+Diazepam(10-15 mg, not too much)+caffeine. And I don't think any other benzo synergizes with heroin like diazepam, at least the ones I've tried with it which are lorazepam, alprazolam and clonazepam.


----------



## SirTophamHat

bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> mescaline and psilocybin imo the only non candyflip psychedelic combo you should even consider.



lsd + dmt is purty noice imo


----------



## SwampFox56

Not gonna lie - the combinations listed on here kinda scares me. Taking two incredibly powerful stimulants at once sounds pretty fucking awful in my opinion.


----------



## Tryptamino

Done.


----------

